# Freerider in HH und Umgebung: Laberthread



## Bloemfontein (29. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Hamburgerfreerider,
aufgrunddessen, dass sich einige Leute über das Spamen im anderen Freeriderthread beschwert haben, mache ich nun einen weiteren Thread auf in dem wir über unsinniges und und Dinge besprechen können, die nichts mit treffen usw. zu tun haben.
Z.b. wenn wir einfach nur mal reden wollen, wie unser Tag war oder so.


So, gleich mal ne erste Frage:
Soll ich noch einen 3. Thread aufmachen zur Kaufberatung aufmachen und für bikeaufbauten usw.?


----------



## Daddelmann (29. März 2010)

omg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (29. März 2010)

malte, welchen platz hast du belegt?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. März 2010)

Na ja ich sag mal so mit labbern hat es ja eigentlich nix zu tun . Aber wir haben ja schon den thread hamburger stammtisch bla bla bla der ja eigentlich dafür gedacht war für verabredungen und biken usw .....


----------



## christophersch (29. März 2010)

Ja, eure Plätze würden mich auch mal interessieren. 
Ich weiß nur, dass ihr langsamer wart....;-)

grüße


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. März 2010)

Steht im Thread zur EDC drinne
Ich bin 19. geworden von 32 Teilnehmern und 27 ins Zielkommern

@banshee: das mit dem stamm tisch war nur zur organisation des stammtisches, nicht zum verabreden einer normalen runde


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Steht im Thread zur EDC drinne
> Ich bin 19. geworden von 32 Teilnehmern und 27 ins Zielkommern
> 
> @banshee: das mit dem stamm tisch war nur zur organisation des stammtisches, nicht zum verabreden einer normalen runde



Oh entschuldigung  aber jetzt gibt es ja den alten raum für treffen , wo wahrscheinlich eh bald die heuballen durch fliegen werden wie im western weil bestimmt alles hier besprochen wird


----------



## HamburgerBerg (29. März 2010)

gut, dann sach ich ma hallooooooo

ich arbeite meine Sachen nach und nach ab und zum Wocheneende hin könnt ich euch erreichen und mehr zeit haben - wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist, wolln wir uns wo treffen?

ach und mit Seson einläuten, wie wärs ? Grillen im Stadtpark, sich mal kennenlernen etc?

Uuuuund zu guter Letzt _ ne Vatertagstour ?

 bis dennsen Mädelz


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2010)

Tach allerseits. Norbert? Machste mir ne Brause?

Bei der EDC war ich auf der 14 Hatte mir diesmal ne Platzierung im ersten Drittel gewünscht, aber ein DH-Bike war für die Streckenführung einfach too much.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. März 2010)

Kann mir jemand schnell sagen wie man die dämpfer übersetzung ausrechnet ? Hab gb! Vergessen , war irgendwie was mit federweg und dämpfer länge


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2010)

Federweg durch Dämpferhub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. März 2010)

Ha ha ha ha ist das geil ...... Mir wurd ein fast komplettes bike zum tausch gegen meinen scream  dessen übersetzungsverhältniss beträgt mehr als 3,8 ..... Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein


----------



## christophersch (29. März 2010)

Nen Pudel?! Die hatten ja auch ne Mords Übersetzung...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. März 2010)

Nen hi-tec dcx dh ..... Sah interessant aus , aber aufgrund der übersetzung und der tatsache das es den hersteller schon seit jahren nicht mehr gibt hab ich gesagt nö


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. März 2010)

Der Pudel liegt irgendwie bei 3,4. 3,8 ists chon echt krass. Was hatte denn das fürn Federweg?


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. März 2010)

3,8
Alter schwede, das ist viel.

Und wie gehts dir Shadow?


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. März 2010)

Mäßig. Nachher Pressetermin wegen der BMX/DJ-Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (30. März 2010)

Presse? Das Käseblatt Wochenblatt?
Wann und wo, ich komme,vielleicht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. März 2010)

Nix Käseblatt Wochenblatt. Wir müssen es schon ne Nummer größer haben. Abendblatt kommt


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. März 2010)

Ohhhhh, das heißt was
dann kann ich den Bericht aber leider nicht lesen

Naja, ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg.
Ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt einigermaßen und ich kann heute nachmittag nen bissl am Flidderberg rumshapen


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. März 2010)

Ich werde ein Exemplar besorgen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. März 2010)

Das ist nett, mal sehen was man so über das Projekt und uns(dich) schreiben wird


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Der Pudel liegt irgendwie bei 3,4. 3,8 ists chon echt krass. Was hatte denn das fürn Federweg?


Extreme werte ! 220mm bei 200mm einbaulänge , mit nen museumsdämpfer ( Marzocchi boss)


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. März 2010)

JippiJippiYeahJippiYeah....
Karfreitag alle Hamburger Abendblatt kaufen!


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. März 2010)

Du bist lustig, du meinst wohl wir sollen das am Samstag kaufen.
Freitag hat doch kein Laden auf, Karfreitag ist ein Feiertag!!!
Ich werde dem jenigen, der am Samstag Brötchen holt auftragen, ein Abendblatt mitzubringen, oder ich klaue es der einen Familie aus der Zeitungsröhre, während ich das Wochenblatt darein tue

Über was habt ihr den so geschnackt?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. März 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Du bist lustig, du meinst wohl wir sollen das am Samstag kaufen.
> Freitag hat doch kein Laden auf, Karfreitag ist ein Feiertag!!!
> Ich werde dem jenigen, der am Samstag Brötchen holt auftragen, ein Abendblatt mitzubringen, oder ich klaue es der einen Familie aus der Zeitungsröhre, während ich das Wochenblatt darein tue
> 
> Über was habt ihr den so geschnackt?



Die zeitschriften geschäfte in altona bahnhof und hbf haben geöffnet


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. März 2010)

super, hier aber nicht.
und unser bäcker ist unser edeka, also bekommen wir da auch keine zeitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (30. März 2010)

Über unsere Vorstellungen und Pläne und über unseren Sport. Außerdem ein paar lustige Fotos gemacht.


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. März 2010)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. März 2010)

Leider wird das von der stadt bzw der öffentlichkeit auch mit den medien nicht wahrgenommen . @daddel: wenn du bestellst dann bestell den sattel mit ok ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. März 2010)

Die Stadt weiß längst bescheid und hat das Interview vermittelt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die Stadt weiß längst bescheid und hat das Interview vermittelt



Dann sollen sie mal ein gelände in hamburg vermitteln


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. März 2010)

Die Stadt Buchholz soll ein Gelände in Hamburg vermitteln, ja genau
Ohh Banshee, du bist echt genial.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. März 2010)

Wisst ihr, ob die Fotos von Sonntag schon irgendwo online sind?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. März 2010)

Man ich meine hamburg !!!


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. März 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, ob die Fotos von Sonntag schon irgendwo online sind?


Laut dem Fotographen von Carlo gibts die Fotos inkl. einem kleinen Bericht bald --->HIER<--- zu sehen.
Bis jetzt ist aber noch nichts online


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. April 2010)

Moin moin , mal ne helm frage an die wissenden :sind 1450 g zu viel für nen helm ? Inkl. Visier , dann spar ich gewicht und geld mit der google


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. April 2010)

Visier für MTB ist *******, da erstickst du und es ist ständig beschlagen. Und ja, 1450g sind viel. Sehr viel.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. April 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Visier für MTB ist *******, da erstickst du und es ist ständig beschlagen. Und ja, 1450g sind viel. Sehr viel.



Na ja ich dachte weil die google ja weg fallen würde , schade der machte nen guten eindruck im gegen satz zu downhill helmen .... Aber wenn es kein sinn macht ist es ja blöd


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. April 2010)

so Leute, leider muss ich euch leider eine schlechte nachricht überbringen,
ich habe mir gestern beim biken den arm gebrochen.
ich bin auf einem gebauten track auf ner pallte weggerutscht und habe mich etwas doof abgefangen. april april
elle ist einmal durch


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. April 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich auch einen Aprolscherz ablassen, aber dann spare ich mir das halt


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. April 2010)

haha, ich war schneller


EDIT: warum willst du die Saint loswerden???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. April 2010)

Code ist die macht ! Oder ne motorradbremse


----------



## christophersch (1. April 2010)

Kennt einer von euch den Typen mit dem SX Trail (hellblau mit getravelter 36 und Crossmx, der auch die EDC mitgefahren ist?
Wie heißt der?

Danke

PS. Gute Besserung Bloemfontein!


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. April 2010)

Sagen wir mal ich mag Avid.


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. April 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> Kennt einer von euch den Typen mit dem SX Trail (hellblau mit getravelter 36 und Crossmx, der auch die EDC mitgefahren ist?
> Wie heißt der?
> 
> Danke
> ...


Ich schreib dir mal seien Namen
Aber du hast es nicht kapiert oder? das war ein aprilscherz


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. April 2010)

@Lord Shadow: Ich hätte da evtl. eine nagelneue Elixir vom Neurad anzubieten. Ich frag mal den Kumpel, der das Rad bekommt. Zustand der Bremse ist ok?


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. April 2010)

Bremse ist in sehr gutem Zustand und die Leitung nur wenig gekürzt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. April 2010)

Kann ich, zumindest vom Äußeren her, bestätigen.
Ich freu mich schon auf die Zeitung morgen
Hast du zufällig am Wochenende Zeit für eine Runde? Wenn das Wetter stimmt Schattenschatzi?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. April 2010)

Kann für wiederholen ! Code und nix anderes ! Besseres preisleistung gibt es nicht


----------



## christophersch (1. April 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich schreib dir mal seien Namen
> Aber du hast es nicht kapiert oder? das war ein aprilscherz



Ach der Aprilscherz funzt auch in schriftlicher Form ?! ;-)
Ne also eigentlich war meins die Verarschung.. Ich wusste es von Anfang an..;-)
Danke für den Namen!

Christopher


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. April 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Visier für MTB ist *******, da erstickst du und es ist ständig beschlagen. Und ja, 1450g sind viel. Sehr viel.


Was hälst du denn für ne obergrenze bei den helmen vom gewicht her ? Und in sachen protektoren (jacke und knie) kann man da getrost zu 661 greifen ? Oder ufo ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (1. April 2010)

1100g


----------



## Daddelmann (1. April 2010)

hab mir ne neue gabel gegönnt!  kein april scherz


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. April 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> hab mir ne neue gabel gegönnt!  kein april scherz



rc2x !


----------



## Daddelmann (1. April 2010)

ne, die hab ich ja erst verkauft

hab mir ne manitou axel neu gekauft für 50 euro von 2003 bei ebay für mein cc bike. die ersatzteile für meine rs spylo hätten mich über 100 euro gekostet...


----------



## Daddelmann (1. April 2010)

malte, hab gesehen, wir haben ein angebot für 95 cent pro shim bekommen? das ist schon heftig, die lesen bestimmt mit^^ nein keine ahnung, wäre aber möglich. dann können wir auch versuchen über pepe oder so eine großbestellung abzugeben?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. April 2010)

Moment .... Du hattest doch ne rv und hattest überlegt ne rc2x zu holen


----------



## Daddelmann (1. April 2010)

nein nein, ich hatte eine 66rc2x im verkauf und war am überlegen meine 888rv umzubauen auf was anderes. das hab ich nun auch, aber ich brauch noch passende shims.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. April 2010)

Ach so .... Hab mich nun auch entschieden , ne 888 bis 2007 in schwarz mit hoher unterer brücke und mindestens rcv , past meiner meinung nach besser zum hinterbau


----------



## Daddelmann (1. April 2010)

durchaus möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. April 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> durchaus möglich



Big hit


----------



## Daddelmann (1. April 2010)

hast du dir eins besorgt?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. April 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> hast du dir eins besorgt?


Der deal steht , is nen guter preis , das scream geht nächste woche raus


----------



## Daddelmann (1. April 2010)

cool cool


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. April 2010)

Ist das nur mit meinem handy so oder ist das forum noch nicht auf sommer zeit gestellt ?


----------



## christophersch (1. April 2010)

Rock Shox bringt jetzt auch ne Domain mit 200 mm als dual crown Variante auf den Markt. wäre das nicht was für einen von euch?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. April 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> Rock Shox bringt jetzt auch ne Domain mit 200 mm als dual crown Variante auf den Markt. wäre das nicht was für einen von euch?
> 
> Grüße



Alter hut , gibt das thema dazu hier schon ne zeit , macht irgendwie keinen sinn da die boxxer schon verdammt günstig ist , und ob die die domain dc auf freeride getrimmt kriegen bleibt fraglich , dann sollte man lieber den versuch starten mit einer totem dc anstatt ne abgespeckte boxxer zu bringen mit stahl standrohren


----------



## Daddelmann (2. April 2010)

nene, die domain als dc finde ich schon eine gute idee. sie ist weniger feinfühliger als eine boxxer und andere druckstufen charakteristik. zudem ist die domain glaube ich deutlich massiver gebaut und somit auch für leute interessant, die sonst immer bemängelten "wabbellig gegenüber einer 888"

habe es aber auch schon gesehen und war auch erst zwigespalten.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. April 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> nene, die domain als dc finde ich schon eine gute idee. sie ist weniger feinfühliger als eine boxxer und andere druckstufen charakteristik. zudem ist die domain glaube ich deutlich massiver gebaut und somit auch für leute interessant, die sonst immer bemängelten "wabbellig gegenüber einer 888"
> 
> habe es aber auch schon gesehen und war auch erst zwigespalten.



klar wird sie massiver , jede wette das das stahl standrohre werden . Sie wird auch weniger einstellmöglichkeiten haben , schon allein um sich nicht konkurrenz aus dem eigenen haus zu holen , auch muß sie billiger werden sonst greift man weiterhin zur boxxer aber noch billiger als ne boxxer ? Ist man dann auf dem preisniveau von suntour , rst &co ? . Aber um himmelswillen sie sollen endlich mal die verarbeitung verbessern , da bin ich wirklich enttäuscht von der boxxer , da ist die aktuelle nenn deutlicher rückschritt


----------



## Daddelmann (2. April 2010)

ja, für den preis kann man teilweise echt mehr erwarten. allerdings bin ich echt froh, dass die preise ingesamt sehr gefallen sind. der sport wird langsam gut bezahlbar, insbesondere für junge leute, die den sport überhaupt betreiben. es ist einfach so rentabler für die hersteller.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. April 2010)

Ja wie gesagt die boxxer ist schon recht günstig , aber bitte bitte die verarbeitung verbessern , auch wenn die ware günstig ist , ausgefranztes dekor am rand bzw ecken und teilweise fehlende farbe an ausfallenden und bremssockeln kann man sich nicht erlauben schon gar nicht wenn man sich nach eigenen aussagen als der größte suspensionhersteller im mtb bereich sieht , schließlich ist man nicht rst . Man sollte einfach kostspielige dinge wie magnesium tauchrohre und floatgate usw weglassen . Dafür ne gut arbeitende zug und druckstufe und ne passende verarbeitung , und wenn das passt kann man zusätzliche features rein nehmen


----------



## Daddelmann (2. April 2010)

ich denke du hattest ein montagsprodukt. kostenspielig sind magnesium tauchrohre nur wenig mehr, als hochwertige alu legierungen. und lack usw. das geht natürlich gar nicht durch


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. April 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich denke du hattest ein montagsprodukt. kostenspielig sind magnesium tauchrohre nur wenig mehr, als hochwertige alu legierungen. und lack usw. das geht natürlich gar nicht durch



Selbst in zeitschriftentests , wo die hersteller eigentlich topprodukte hinschicken sollten waren die probleme mit dekor und farbe sichtbar , das kann's ja nicht sein , wenn man sich mal bilder anschaut von heran zoomt ist es sichtbar . War der meinung magnesium wäre ne ecke teurer von verarbeitung und den rohstoffpreisen .


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. April 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Was hälst du denn für ne obergrenze bei den helmen vom gewicht her ? Und in sachen protektoren (jacke und knie) kann man da getrost zu 661 greifen ? Oder ufo ?


Also zu 661 kan ich einiges sagen
Der Evolution Distressed Helm von 2009 ist schonmal sehr gut, gut belüftet und gepolstert und auch nicht zu schwer.
Die Knie- und Schienbeinschützer sitzen auch sehr gut. ich habe das modell 661 Race Knee/Shinguard.
Ich kann bisher also nur gutes über 661 sagen


Zur 200mm Domain:
Finde ich völligen schwachsinn. die ist teurer als ne boxxer race und zu dem noch sackschwer, lieber sollte RS die Entwicklung in eine Totem U-Turn stecken.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. April 2010)

totem dc ! ja favorisiere auch 661 , nur beim helm bin ich mir noch nicht sicher


----------



## Daddelmann (2. April 2010)

allein sack schwer, noch immer deutlich leichter, als eine 888. dazu vergesst ihr, dass die domain es in 302er und 318er version gibt. beide werden keinesfalls teuerer sein, als eine race. denke mal, dass die 318er nicht viel billiger als eine race sein wird, weil sich das innenleben minmal ändert. die 302er hat kein oder nicht einstellbares motion control und somit wird die nach einer gewissen zeit spot billig zu erwerben sein. im gegensatz zur 888rv ein richtiges dämpfungsleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (2. April 2010)

In der *news* steht, dass die Domain DC 200mm 660$ also auch 660â¬ kosten soll.
Die BoXxer Race kostet 500â¬
Das ist jetzt aber auch egal


----------



## Daddelmann (2. April 2010)

wird sie niemals. warum sollte etwas, was schlechter ist, mehr kosten, als das, was besser ist? ich denke, das sind gerüchte mit dem preis. solange man keinen echten ibc bericht in den news lesen kann, sollte man nicht weiter spekulieren


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. April 2010)

sehe ich auch so , von der logik her sollte sie günstiger sein


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. April 2010)

http://www.louis.de/_405aa386d48f1e...t_total=12&anzeige=0&page=1&artnr_gr=10034430
 was Haltet ihr davon ? ist das ok für 127 Euro ?


----------



## Daddelmann (2. April 2010)

ist auf jeden fall echt was feines!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. April 2010)

und ich hätte endlich ne digi cam , mal schauen , wenn ein kunde sie reklamiert schau ich sie mir mal an.... rein beruflich versteht sich


----------



## ScRCreWisBacK (2. April 2010)

jau leute, wo verabredet man sich nun für touren in diesem oda im anderen thread


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. April 2010)

ScRCreWisBacK schrieb:


> jau leute, wo verabredet man sich nun für touren in diesem oda im anderen thread



Im anderen , weil sich jemand beschwerte das nur getextet wird , komischerweise wird im anderen überhaupt nix mehr geschrieben , fährst du ein grossman frx ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. April 2010)

Vom Schrifbild her ja, laut Profilinfo nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. April 2010)

Hab gestern jemanden mit einem oliv matten frx gesehen , der kam mir entgegen als ich von der rewe kam


----------



## ScRCreWisBacK (3. April 2010)

yo guten morgen,

nenenene, ich fahre z zt ein CANNONDALE RUSH SL von 2009 und ein CANNONDALE GEMINI von 2003.
will auf jeden gute spots um buchholz haben, würde mich freuen, wenn wir ma los kommen.
ich hatte gefragt ob irgendwelche vids von euren strecken online sind, könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen.

thx

ali


----------



## Daddelmann (3. April 2010)

in meinem Profil findest du sowohl Fotos, als auch Videos!


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. April 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> http://www.louis.de/_405aa386d48f1e...t_total=12&anzeige=0&page=1&artnr_gr=10034430
> was Haltet ihr davon ? ist das ok für 127 Euro ?


für den Preis auf jedenfall sehr geil, will ich mir auch irgendwann mal holen

@shadow: auf welcher seite im abendblatt ist der artikel?
ich habe es weder im abendblatt von donnerstag noch in dem von heute gefunden


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. April 2010)

Geht mir genauso


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. April 2010)

Diese böse Redaktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. April 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> für den Preis auf jedenfall sehr geil, will ich mir auch irgendwann mal holen
> 
> @shadow: auf welcher seite im abendblatt ist der artikel?
> ich habe es weder im abendblatt von donnerstag noch in dem von heute gefunden



Dann sag bescheid rechtzeitig , dann bring ich dir eine mit für 127 euro


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. April 2010)

bis wann bekommste noch rabatt?
das problem liegt nämlich da drinne, das ich das geld zwar habe, aber nicht ausgeben will, da es eher für nen 2.Rad oder einen neuen PC vorgesehen ist.
muss ich mal überlegen


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. April 2010)

Neun PC? Bei dir hackts wohl Freeridler ist angesagt!

So ich geh jetzt "Hau den Nazi" spielen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. April 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> bis wann bekommste noch rabatt?
> das problem liegt nämlich da drinne, das ich das geld zwar habe, aber nicht ausgeben will, da es eher für nen 2.Rad oder einen neuen PC vorgesehen ist.


Gute frage , der chef meinte das kann sein das ich nen paar monate bei denen bin , wäre richtig cool . Meine firma meinte sogar das es große übernahme möglichkeiten gibt . Aber wir sind bis einschließlich juli in der hochsaison und da sie sehr zufrieden sind kannst davon ausgehen den ganzen sommer über .


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. April 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Neun PC? Bei dir hackts wohl Freeridler ist angesagt!
> 
> So ich geh jetzt "Hau den Nazi" spielen.



Das spielt man nicht das macht man wirklich !


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. April 2010)

Mein ich ja.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. April 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Neun PC? Bei dir hackts wohl Freeridler ist angesagt!
> 
> So ich geh jetzt "Hau den Nazi" spielen.


Ich habe noch geschätzete 7GB frei auf meinen Festplaten und naja, irgendwie nervt es, wenn ich nie mit meinen kumpels eine richtige LAN machen kann
Wegen Freerider halte ich ja schon ausschau, leider ist das 1350 SX Trail schon weg
ich habe nun noch eins für 1500('07er, DOmain, Oro K24 usw.) entdeckt und eins für 1750('08er SX Trail II)
Aber dafür brauch ich noch sooooooo viel geld
NUr verdamt nochmal, warum gewinnen immer die anderen, obwohl wir immer die Lösung wissen
Dieses Jahr schon 2mal so gewesen und im Lotto wirds wohl auch nichts

Ich suche: Sponsor

Ach ja, die gegenveranstaltung ist ja heute auch. bis wann geht die?
aber heute lass ich mein rad lieber nicht ibn der stadt stehen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. April 2010)

Kona Stinky ! Gibts schon günstig , und wie man nen freerider baut wissen die , und seit sie sc und dope haben allemal


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. April 2010)

naja, sagen wir mal so, irgendwie gefallen mir die Konas einerseits nicht und andererseits suche ich ein 160mm bis 170mm Fully, das einerseits noch Tourentauglich ist und andererseits alles mitmacht.
Und da ist das SX Trail wohl eine gute wahl, ist ja schließlich der Ur-leichtfreerider
Und wenn man mal Bearclaw biken sieht kann man das bike ruhig vergewaltigen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. April 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> naja, sagen wir mal so, irgendwie gefallen mir die Konas einerseits nicht und andererseits suche ich ein 160mm bis 170mm Fully, das einerseits noch Tourentauglich ist und andererseits alles mitmacht.
> Und da ist das SX Trail wohl eine gute wahl, ist ja schließlich der Ur-leichtfreerider
> Und wenn man mal Bearclaw biken sieht kann man das bike ruhig vergewaltigen



Die pros fahren auch mit pike slope ! Also vergleichen kann man das so nicht . War nur nen tip , war zufrieden damit läßt sich auch leicht aufbauen und vom federweg her auch nicht so übermäßig  viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (3. April 2010)

Ich habe mal geguckt, das Stinky gibts ab 1700â¬ Neu, da bekomme ich fÃ¼r etwa das gleiche nen gebrauchtes SX Trail, was mir lieber ist.


----------



## Daddelmann (3. April 2010)

die neuen big hits sind auch ganz gut geworden.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. April 2010)

Kann ich nur zustimmen Stand bei mir auch auf der liste , aber zuviel federweg und dieses dumme tapered rohr . Also wenn dann solltest du auch gebraucht mit gebraucht vergleichen , da gibt die Stinkys schon für 1000


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. April 2010)

Und teuer, Specialized ist etwas teuer neu.
Das Big Hit gibts ab 1800â¬.
Ich bleibe hÃ¶chstwahrscheinlich dabei, mir ein bike Ã¼ber den bikemarkt zu kaufen und dann noch mit der zeit ein bissl umzurÃ¼sten, da komme ich(wenn ich kein pech habe) einfach am gÃ¼nstigsten raus


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. April 2010)

Ja das big hit ist schwer zu bekommen gebraucht , und das fsr 1 wäre ein griff in die tonne da brauchte man mindestens fsr2 , oder das coiler dee lux , ein stabiles enduro


----------



## HamburgerBerg (3. April 2010)

ich brauch dringend noch n Reiseziel für heute Abend -Osterfeuer!

Wer will sich mir mir nachher vllt treffen und gemütlich wohin radeln? ich komme grad erst von der Arbeit und bin recht ko, von daher werde ich mich heute nicht abschießen.

Ich freu mich, wenn ich da nicht alleine bin! 

bis dennsen


----------



## HamburgerBerg (3. April 2010)

okay, ihr seid wohl alle schon wech

ich mach noch n Wetterchecka und dann fahr ich einfach zu 2 Leuten, die ich kenn zum Osterfeuer nach Meindorf...

wenn ihr da wen mit meinem Rad sieht, bins warscheinlich ich XD 


bis die Tage!


----------



## Daddelmann (3. April 2010)

war meine 600 kubik freiblasen... ich bin heute für keine tour mehr zu haben.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (3. April 2010)

Und ich war Stürzen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. April 2010)

ähm ...... Ich blätter gerade den Cosmicsports katalog durch .... Hieß es nicht mal von Marzocchi das man die gabeln leichter machen wollte ? Jetzt wiegt die 888 rcv ja schon 3,7kg !


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2010)

tja, zugunsten des ansprechverhaltens hat marzocchi den plan wohl erstmal auf eis gelegt, die '10er Gabeln sollen ja wieder wie butter laufen. Wenigstens etwas


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. April 2010)

Also vom ansprechverhalten waren sie eigentlich nie schlecht , nur die buchsen waren mist 08 und 09 , aber bei dem gewicht nehm ich lieber ne alte


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2010)

naja, die luftmodelle sollen ja auch totaler midt gewesen sein in den letzten beiden jahrgängen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. April 2010)

Bin sowieso kein freund von luft, mir zu unsicher also egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2010)

naja, dem jeden seine federelemente.
ich finde, das luftfedergabeln geil sind, man muss nicht immer ne neue feder bestellen, kaufen und einbauen, sondern nur den luftdruck ändern um die gabel an sein gewicht anzupassen.
die gute alte stahlfeder ist dafür einfach kult


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. April 2010)

Du hast bei stahlfeder im pannenfall immer noch die möglichkeit nach hause zu fahren , bei luft mußt schieben , und luft hat immer noch nen kleinen performance nachteil , aber werd das bike auch ohne luft unter 19 kriegen


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2010)

ja ok, wenn die gabel undicht ist, haste bei luft gleich nen problem, aber schieben muss mann nicht umbedingt gleich

dann mal los mit dem abspecktraining


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. April 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ja ok, wenn die gabel undicht ist, haste bei luft gleich nen problem, aber schieben muss mann nicht umbedingt gleich
> 
> dann mal los mit dem abspecktraining


Erstmal frame verkaufen und neuen kaufen , aber ne verbesserung von mindestens 6 kg sind mal ne welt


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2010)

allerdings
bevor du den rahmen verkaufst nochmal ordentlich konditiion anfahren imt den 25kg und dann gehste mit 19kg ab wie schmitz' katze


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. April 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> allerdings
> bevor du den rahmen verkaufst nochmal ordentlich konditiion anfahren imt den 25kg und dann gehste mit 19kg ab wie schmitz' katze



Ne die gabel ist schon draußen , sattel nicht vorhanden und vom hinterrad muß ich gar nicht sprechen , das hintere kann ich dann auch komplett verkaufen weil ich hinten keine steckachse mehr habe dann


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2010)

achja, da war ja was kaputt
sag mal einer, was isn schon wieder mit uns schattenschatzi los?
er hat gefragt wegen Wilseder Berg und nu ist er nicht da, naja. wird schon noch hinkommen


----------



## Daddelmann (4. April 2010)

...gab so einige gründe. warum ich eine 2007er 888 gekauft habe,..


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. April 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ...gab so einige gründe. warum ich eine 2007er 888 gekauft habe,..



Tendiere auch mehr zu einer bis 07 trotz der optik , eine der dicken modelljahre würd ich nur bei einem schnäpchen machen


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. April 2010)

Optik ist doch genial bei den alten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. April 2010)

Also rein von der form her tendiere ich zu den ab 08 , vom dekor allerdings bis 07 , da optik aber nicht alles ist wohl ne alte , wobei ich sagen muß die 2010er sieht auch vom dekor klasse aus , aber die wirst noch nicht günstig kriegen . Manchmal gibts auch günstige travis


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> http://www.louis.de/_405aa386d48f1e...t_total=12&anzeige=0&page=1&artnr_gr=10034430
> was Haltet ihr davon ? ist das ok für 127 Euro ?


ich habe nochmal ne frage zur GoPro Hero Wide.
Kannst du nur die mit einfachem Zubehör zu dem preis bekommen oder auch die mit mehr zubehör?
die --->HIER<--- hat mehr zubehör und kostet im Louis-Onlinestore 30 mehr.
Bzw. bekommst du auf eine GoPro Hero HD mit viel Zubehör auch rabatt?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. April 2010)

Ich kriege auf das gesamte sortiment von louis 25 % mitarbeiter rabatt ...... Also ? Beantwortet ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2010)

gut, habe ich verstanden.
wer kauft sich zusammen imt mir die GoPro Hero HD samt MontagezubehÃ¶r? 87â¬ gÃ¼nstiger, also 263â¬ anstatt 350â¬!!!
Macht wer mit?
Oder die GoPro Hero Wide samt MontagezubehÃ¶r fÃ¼r 150â¬ anstatt 200â¬?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. April 2010)

Also ich werd wohl die standart version nehmen
edit:hab grad mal geschaut im katalog , die version motorsportsversion macht doch mehr sinn , es gibt auch noch zubehör lenkerhalterung und rohrhalterung


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2010)

naja, eig. braucht es nur eine helmhalterung, da sieht man immer am meisten.
eine für die brust würde ich auch noch geil finden, alle anderen fine ich ok, aber nicht ganz so sehenswert.
die anderen halterungen könnte man dann auch gleich mitbestellen, wenn man noch andere haben möchte
leider gibt es online die motorsportversion nicht, oder???


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. April 2010)

Ich bestell ja nicht online , da ich im lager arbeite (retoure) kauf ich direkt vor ort . Also rohrhalterung find ich schon geil , kannst zb für scenen das federbein bzw die gabel beim arbeiten beobachten , oder fährst zu zweit , montierst die kamera am hinterbau und filmst den hinterman


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2010)

jaja, ich weiß was du meinst.
wie viel kostet den die motorsportversion?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. April 2010)

Ähm .... Moment .... 199,95 abzüglich 25% enthalten sind 
= GO PRO HERO WIDE BASISPAKET +
=2 FLACHE MONTAGEPLATTEN ZUM AUFKLEBEN FÜR EBENE UNTERGRÜNDE
=2 RUNDE MONTAGEPLATTEN ZUM AUFKLEBEN FÜR RUNDE BZW GEKRÜMMTE UNTERGRÜNDE
=2 SCHNELLVERSCHLÜSSE 
=3 WEGE VERLÄNGERUNG 
=SAUGNAPF MIT HALTEARM 3FACH JUSTIERBAR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2010)

Achso, die gibts online auch. mit den 25% dann 150â¬.
ich wÃ¼rde wenn auch die nehmen.
mal gucken, ob sich jemand zu mir gesellt, dann kostet sie pro person nÃ¤mlich nur noch 75â¬ o.Ã


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. April 2010)

Also ich noch nicht


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. April 2010)

Shadow kennst du dich gut mit den alten 888 aus ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. April 2010)

Kann ich ihn nahher mal fragen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. April 2010)

Dann frag mal : mir wurde eine 888 angeboten mit rotem bomber schriftzug , ob er weiß welches modelljahr das ist und ob ich sie aufrüsten kann auf externe druck und zugstufe , und was das an teilen kostet ungefähr


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. April 2010)

ok, ich versuche es mir zu merken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (5. April 2010)

Kannst du aufrÃ¼sten, die original MZ Kartuschen sind aber recht teuer, ich wollte mal eine RC2 Kartusche fÃ¼r meine 888 RV kaufen. Die sollte 200â¬ kosten.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. April 2010)

Oh man ist das teuer .... Wollt die monster tauschen gegen eine .... Vermutlich 888r


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. April 2010)

Man kann über den Ölstand aber das meiste erreichen. Wenn du keine Lowspeeddruckstufe brauchst, ist eine R(V) völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. April 2010)

Wollt ja mindestens zug und druckstufe extern haben :-( oder erstmal mit zugstufe fahren und dann im sommer nachrüsten


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. April 2010)

Das ist sowieso erstmal nur eine Lowspeeddruckstufe, die sich also erstmal nur auf die langsamen Schläge und somit aufs Ansprechverhalten auswirkt. Eine externe Highspeeddruckstufe hast du in der "X-Kartusche", die links montiert werden kann. ZUsammen mit der RC2 hättest du dann eine 888 RC2X und folglich das Topmodel.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. April 2010)

Das würde dann 200 kosten ungefähr ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. April 2010)

Nein. Etwa 200â¬ kostet nur die RC2 Kartusche.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. April 2010)

Günstiger kommst du mit der Kartusche von Mario weg, die wahrscheinlich auch besser ist und den Federweg besser nutzt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=442041


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. April 2010)

Aber dafür muß ich ja teils die gabel öffnen , da fehlt mir dann die erfahrung für die shims


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. April 2010)

Das passende Setup hat man recht fix. Und bei Bestellung stellt er dir die Kartusche bestimmt auch schon gescheit ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. April 2010)

Stand da nen preis ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. April 2010)

Nö.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. April 2010)

Blümchen! Fotos!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. April 2010)

@banshee:  oh, alles Gute nachträglich - auch wenn es jetzt spät kommt, aber lieber als garnischt 


jau leude, also ich glaub, langsam krieg ich den Bunnyhopp hin, nach ÜBEN und abermals trainieren die vergangenen Tage. Auch der Wheele wird immer besser =] 
Dann ist es bei mir endlich nicht nur der Schweinshopp...


wie siehts sonst so bei euch aus, habt scheinbar alle die Saison auch schon eingeläutet, wa ?!

bis dato


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. April 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Blümchen! Fotos!


kommen jetzt
musste gestern abend erstmal schuhe putzen und dann habe ich mirs vorm TV gemütlich gemacht

So, einmal 2Bilder von unserer gestrigen Tour.
Ist ein Trail bei Totengrund, Wilsede.
Einmal Schattenschatzi:





Und einmal Blümchen:




Irgendwie ist die Fotoqualität meiner bilder hier immer niedriger, als wenn ich sie nur so angucke auf meinem PC


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. April 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> @banshee:  oh, alles Gute nachträglich - auch wenn es jetzt spät kommt, aber lieber als garnischt
> 
> 
> jau leude, also ich glaub, langsam krieg ich den Bunnyhopp hin, nach ÜBEN und abermals trainieren die vergangenen Tage. Auch der Wheele wird immer besser =]
> ...



Nur ich hänge schon wieder hinterher .... Alles daddel seine schuld


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. April 2010)

@Blümchen: Krieg ich die nochmal per Mail?


----------



## Daddelmann (6. April 2010)

wie wo was meine schuld?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. April 2010)

nice 

doch, schicke Bilder!

@ banshee: Ich wollt nochma fragen, Locklite ... wie siehts aus? (gff pn  ...)
bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (6. April 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @Blümchen: Krieg ich die nochmal per Mail?


kiann ich dir die tage mal per mail schicken, ja


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. April 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> wie wo was meine schuld?


Schuld das ich meinen frame mitwoch verkaufe


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. April 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> nice
> 
> doch, schicke Bilder!
> 
> ...



Kannst haben


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. April 2010)

Morgen sind wir im Abendblatt!
Und Samstag im Nordheide Wochenblatt!


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. April 2010)

Juhu, das heißtt das Wochenblatt habe ich schon Freitag und das Abendblatt kauf ich gleich nach der schule

übringens, am flidderberg gibbet nu sogar nortshore Ô.o da haben am WE welche kräftig
gebaut

@Hamburger Berg: vielen dank für die blumen


----------



## Daddelmann (6. April 2010)

ach dann habe ich keine schuldgefühle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. April 2010)

Hast mir eher die augen geöffnet , ich errinner dich nur an die fahrt zur sbahn


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. April 2010)

Shadow was wiegt deine travis ?


----------



## Daddelmann (6. April 2010)

wieso, bin ich da komplett aufm hinterrad hin gefahren?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. April 2010)

...... Hatte nur wenig spaß gemacht ..... Kein wunder mit 25kg ..... Werde aber laut dem besitzer meines künftigen rahmen auf ein gesamtgewicht von 19kg kommen vielleicht auch 18 ..... Und dann macht vieles auch mehr spaß .... Und das problem mit dem dämpfer löse ich somit auch gleich


----------



## Daddelmann (6. April 2010)

optimal


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. April 2010)

Einen swinger x6 von akira


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. April 2010)

Abgabe!
Travis wiegt 3300g.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. April 2010)

Wie abgabe ? Dachte die travis wäre leichter


----------



## Daddelmann (6. April 2010)

deine travis wiegt 3,3kg, wenn du das öl weglässt  nachgewogen oder angabe?


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. April 2010)

Nachgewogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (6. April 2010)

jemand möglichkeit und interesse am samstag o. sonntag nach thale zu kommen? max, jonas b. und ich sind da. hab nur leider keinen platz mehr im auto


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. April 2010)

Hab vor ner halben std die monster reingestellt , schon 3 angebote gekriegt .... Hat mich bißchen gewundert


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. April 2010)

www.dj-buchholz.blogspot.com


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. April 2010)

Wir sind im Abendblatt! Checkt den Blog!


----------



## Daddelmann (7. April 2010)

sehr schön, das freut alle! auch wenn die rechtliche lösung nicht ganz korrekt ist. im zweifelsfall muss die stadt dafür aufkommen, so zumindens die dimb. aber echt super, dass das so geht!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. April 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Morgen sind wir im Abendblatt!
> Und Samstag im Nordheide Wochenblatt!



könnst das zu unserem Treffen dann ma mitbringen, hab leider verpasst, zum Kiosk zu kommen


----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. April 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> jemand möglichkeit und interesse am samstag o. sonntag nach thale zu kommen? max, jonas b. und ich sind da. hab nur leider keinen platz mehr im auto


jein - also ich hab auto und noch das WE frei zu verbuchen! ich weiß nur nicht wo das is und sooo ...  Bock aber auf einen Tag Biken hab ich, wenn das wetter angenehm ist, wäre es ein Traum!


@Blümchen: gern  aber da bringste uns mal bei nem Ausritt auch mal zu den Spotts ? ich muss mal meine alten abchecken, ob da heimlich im Norden HH's ( meiner Heimat: Poppenbüttel XD ) auch mit Spaten etc beigegangen wurde. aber dazu dann, wenn ich was weiß.



Leute, ich freu mich, wenn da was klappt!

ich muss nu erstma los, bin vllt mittags on, sonst heute Nachmittag/Abend. Fr ist hardcore lange wieder arbeiten, deswegen am Samstag bitte nicht zu früh. amer wegem WE schreiben wir dann hier noch, neeech?!

tschöö


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. April 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> könnst das zu unserem Treffen dann ma mitbringen, hab leider verpasst, zum Kiosk zu kommen



Der Artikel ist in unserem Blog nachzulesen!


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. April 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> @Blümchen: gern  aber da bringste uns mal bei nem Ausritt auch mal zu den Spotts ? ich muss mal meine alten abchecken, ob da heimlich im Norden HH's ( meiner Heimat: Poppenbüttel XD ) auch mit Spaten etc beigegangen wurde. aber dazu dann, wenn ich was weiß.
> ...


also, das problem ist nun, das bikertimo die kennt und die nicht wollen, das wir da was bauen oder das jedem zeigen
ich versuche mal ein treffen zu vereinbaren, damit man sich irgendwie einig wird.

@schattenschatzi: schöner artikel
aber das mit den 5m stammt nicht von euch oder? das wäre etwas übertrieben für nen paar kleine dirtjumps
2000m² und dann auch noch recht mittig zwischen uns, finde ich gut.
da haben wir den ort zum biken, wo wir uns in der mitte treffen können
ich bin mal aufs Wochenblatt gespannt, bringt vllt. mehr hier in der region, da das jeder bekommt und liest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. April 2010)

Mal ein paar fragen , truvativ holzfeller mit einem blatt wie liegen da die gewichte im vergleich zur konkurenz ? Brauch eine leichte kurbel . Dann von was bis was gehen die anzugs momente der schrauben am bike ? Will nen drehmomentschlüssel kaufen . Und ich suche eine felge mit der breite von ca 30-bis 34mm in 26 zoll in ROT . Ist jemand diesen fragen gewachsen ?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. April 2010)

sorry Banshee 

Wo krigste n Drehmomentschlüssel fürs Rad her? ... hab auch schon mal überlegt ... geht nichts über vernünftiges Werkzeug!

 lass also desbezüglich von dir gern hören!

 yo


----------



## Daddelmann (8. April 2010)

roseversand zum beispiel! www.roseversand.de

es gibt nur wenig sinnvollere dinge, als einen drehmomentsschlüssel! allerdings bin ich bisher ohne nutzung (auch wenn wir welche haben) ausgekommen. trotzdem absolut richtig!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. April 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> sorry Banshee
> 
> Wo krigste n Drehmomentschlüssel fürs Rad her? ... hab auch schon mal überlegt ... geht nichts über vernünftiges Werkzeug!
> 
> ...


luis hat ungefähr 3 verschiedene drehmoment schlüssel , nen kleinen mittleren und großen . Denk mal den kleinen oder mitleren wäre gut . Günstiger als jetzt kriege ich keinen mehr


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. April 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> roseversand zum beispiel! www.roseversand.de
> 
> es gibt nur wenig sinnvollere dinge, als einen drehmomentsschlüssel! allerdings bin ich bisher ohne nutzung (auch wenn wir welche haben) ausgekommen. trotzdem absolut richtig!



Für den rahmen gibt es sogar ne Bma , und hammerschmitt ist auch möglich


----------



## Daddelmann (8. April 2010)

oh yeah, that's pretty good


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. April 2010)

danke Jungs 

dann muss ich endlich ma meine Shopptour machen! ... Tubelessreifen und sooo ... aber nicht heute, da steht die Küche und mein Bett auf dem Programm...

 aber das reicht für heute, morgen wieder 6 bis 20 Uhr arbeiten ^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. April 2010)

Viel zu teuer die hammer , deine meinung zu diesen felgen ? Sun equalizer 31 und sun mtx 33 ?


----------



## Daddelmann (8. April 2010)

die equealizer 31er gehen in richtung enduro, die mtx 33 sind reine dh felgen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. April 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> danke Jungs
> 
> dann muss ich endlich ma meine Shopptour machen! ... Tubelessreifen und sooo ... aber nicht heute, da steht die Küche und mein Bett auf dem Programm...
> 
> aber das reicht für heute, morgen wieder 6 bis 20 Uhr arbeiten ^^


6.30 bis 15.30


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. April 2010)

Gibt die mtx aber auch als 31er .... Brauch auf jeden fall welche in rot , dachte auch schon an Sixpack spank oder atomlab .... Passt das gummi ?


----------



## Daddelmann (8. April 2010)

noch nicht ausprobiert, das muss erstmal auslüften


----------



## Daddelmann (8. April 2010)

öhm, aber die breite sagt nur bedingt was über die stabilität aus. zwar hast du mit mehr breite automatisch mehr druckstilität durch das erhöhte volumen des körpers, aber das ist zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. April 2010)

Gibt die mtx aber auch als 31er .... Brauch auf jeden fall welche in rot , dachte auch schon an Sixpack spank oder atomlab .... Passt das gummi ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. April 2010)

Ich weiß deswegen ja auch die atomlab weil die auch hoch bauen . Aber will soviel wie möglich an den laufrädern sparen bzw den felgen . Kannst sie ja parfümieren


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. April 2010)

Due MTX31 sind freeride felgen
kannste denke ich nehmen, sieht man an vilen komplettbikes(wenn ich da richtig liege)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (9. April 2010)

also wenn wir uns jetzt noch streiten, was freeride und dh teile sind, dann sollten wir uns mal überlegen, ob wir nicht vielleicht zu viel zeit haben^^ kommt auf das selbe hinaus


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. April 2010)

also ich habe zu viel zeit
ich wollte damit sagen, dass man die vorwiegend an FR-Bikes findet


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2010)

Daddel meintest du nicht das wären enduro felgen ? Weiß leider nicht wieviel der gewichtsunterschied zwischen mtx 31 und 33 sind . Und daddel ich hab mal geschaut , die neuen michelin sind zum teil extrem günstiger geworden


----------



## Daddelmann (9. April 2010)

nein nein, die equilizer sind enduros, genauso wie diese sos felgen in 28mm breite


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2010)

Ach so ja stimmt , mein fehler , was darf eine felge denn wiegen das man sagen kann das ist noch ok ? Also wie gesagt möcht diesmal leichte laufräder .


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. April 2010)

also ich denke, dass so um eund bei 1,9 bis 2,4kg auf jeden fall in ordnung ist
da bekommste ja viele verschieden in diesem gewischtsbereich
z.B. Mavic DeeTracks, Dt Swiss FR2350(ok, etwas teuer), Mavic Deemax um nur mal ein paar komplettlaufräder zu nennen


----------



## Daddelmann (9. April 2010)

ich habe selbst mal geschaut, aber iwie kauf ich dann doch immer andere dinge, habe für mich den entscheid gefunden zwischen gewicht und stabilität die mtx 33 als ideal zu finden. allerdings reichen auch singletracks, die wollen nur alle 6 monate zentriert werden, oder öfters, wenn nicht ausreichend spannung drauf ist. die wiegen nicht ganz 550g, was enorm wenig ist. allerdings habe ich in mein hinterrad auch mal 4cm lange risse ins felgenbett gehauen. passiert, billig, leicht und ich fahr die deswegen gerne.


----------



## Daddelmann (9. April 2010)

aber wenn ich mir einen neuen satz erstelle, dann mit mtx 33.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2010)

Ich wiege auch ein paar gramm mehr  also meinst du das die mtx 33 ne gute wahl wären zwischen gewicht und stabilität ? Weiß gar nicht was die wiegen . Also denk mal werd entweder die 31er oder 33er nehmen . 
(ps:wir haben nächste woche lagerverkauf)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (9. April 2010)

ich sags meinen alten. 

ja, du wiegst mehr. aber ich fahre härter in einem funktionsverlauf schneiden wir uns warscheinlich auf y = ~ 50%


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2010)

Was wiegen deine muddys ?


----------



## Daddelmann (9. April 2010)

ich habe die freeride version (faltreifen), die sind voll in ordnung. ich glaube 1,1kg, also die maxxis draht freeride wogen 800g in 2,35" aber die seitenkarkasse sowie die laufkarkasse der freeride von dem marys sind deutlich stabiler, als die der maxxis freeride.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2010)

Also die michelin Freeride reifen gehen bis 2.4zoll , wiegen max. 930g und kosten 30 euro offiziell . Die Downhill reifen 2.2zoll , 2.5zoll und 2.6zoll , gewicht bei den 2.5ern betragen 1300gramm und kosten um die 45euro ....


----------



## Daddelmann (9. April 2010)

michelin reifen fallen innerhalb des herstellers sehr unterschiedlich aus. achte auf die millimeter angabe, nicht auf die zoll am besten


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> michelin reifen fallen innerhalb des herstellers sehr unterschiedlich aus. achte auf die millimeter angabe, nicht auf die zoll am besten


      die 2.4er liegen glaube ich bei 60mm . Und die 2.5er zwischen 58 und 62mm .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (9. April 2010)

Schwalbe definitiv in 2.35, außer du nutzt das Bike nur im Park. Die MM baut trotzdem sehr breit und ist fast 300g leichter. Und insgesamt 600g rotierende Masse weniger ist ne Menge.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2010)

Die mm wiegen nur 600 ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. April 2010)

Nein. Etwa 800-850g. Die 2.5er etwa 1100-1200g.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2010)

Dann kann ich auch die michelin versuchen mit 930g .... Oder ich schau mal bei onza


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. April 2010)

ich fahr die mm in 2.5 freeride und die fetzen!

das ist nicht sooo schwer, meine Conti - Digga Freeride 2,5 er sind n anderes Kaliber ... 

was is denn nu morgen =] ?!


----------



## Daddelmann (9. April 2010)

meinst du mich mit morgen?


----------



## christophersch (9. April 2010)

Bei BMO gibt's grad Fat Albert Satz für knapp 60 Tacken. Unter 800 Gramm(750?!) und super Grip bei bestem Durchschlagschutz. 
Onzas sind auch sehr gut und preiswert. 

Haiide


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. April 2010)

ja, oder die Runde
 wo in dem eigentlichen Teil nichts neues is ... außer ich hab's überlesen ... bin etwas ko von Arbeit


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2010)

Also zur wahl hab ich 
Continental rubber queen
onza ibex dh
michelin 
und evtl den big betty . Shadow kannst du nen 228er dämpfer gebrauchen ?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. April 2010)

wie fahrn sich die Rubber queens? 

von onza und Michelin hab ich bei MTB noch nicht sooo viel gutes gehört, dann eher maxxis oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> Bei BMO gibt's grad Fat Albert Satz für knapp 60 Tacken. Unter 800 Gramm(750?!) und super Grip bei bestem Durchschlagschutz.
> Onzas sind auch sehr gut und preiswert.
> 
> Haiide


Die fa sind etwas falsch für das bike .... Aber onza nicht schlecht , nicht gerade schwer für nen dh pneu


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. April 2010)

ich will mir ja die FA 2,4 als tubeless holen, um 

a) mal tubeless auszuprobieren
b) mal ein Vorder-Hinterreifen system zu probieren und
c) einfach anderes Profil zu fahren und testen ...

was könnt ihr sagen? dafür dann doch eher Big Betty als tubeless fr-variante?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> ich will mir ja die FA 2,4 als tubeless holen, um
> 
> a) mal tubeless auszuprobieren
> b) mal ein Vorder-Hinterreifen system zu probieren und
> ...


Gibt es die big betty überhaupt dafür ? Also michelin hat nur noch tubeless im angebot


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> wie fahrn sich die Rubber queens?
> 
> von onza und Michelin hab ich bei MTB noch nicht sooo viel gutes gehört, dann eher maxxis oder?!


Also michelin war früher im dh sport eine wahre macht , ist nur relativ ruhig geworden weil sie scheinbar nicht weiter entwickelt haben , nur haben sie aber einen groß teil der reifen neu entwickelt


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. April 2010)

ahaaaa 

ja, Gnade mit mir, ich bin doch noch neu hier.
Ja, die MM gibt es in 2,35 und 2,5 auch als Tubeless. aber zZ habe ich die als Schlauchreifen auf meinem Bike. Und da meine Deemaxx tuebless-tauglich sind, will ich das mal ausprobieren =]

 nochma die Frage wegen MORGEN : WO, WER und WANN (und wie hin und zurück)?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. April 2010)

ach, ja ^^ hab mich vertipslt. ich meine die Big Betty - und zwar hab ich auf deren Seite direkt geblättert.

welche sind denn dann besser?
Big Betty oder 
Fat Albert


----------



## christophersch (9. April 2010)

Ich würde die Fàt Albert nehmen, da die perfekte Allrounder sind. 
Wenn ich stabile Bike Park Reifen brauche, würde ich gleich die Muddy Mary nehmen. 
Oder eine BB- MM Kombi. Vorne MM hinten BB
ciaosen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> ach, ja ^^ hab mich vertipslt. ich meine die Big Betty - und zwar hab ich auf deren Seite direkt geblättert.
> 
> welche sind denn dann besser?
> Big Betty oder
> Fat Albert



Fa für tour und enduro ,bb für Freeride , sollen ihre stärke auf harten untergründen haben , so bin schlafen , morgen arbeiten 
@ daddel : wegen deiner frage letztens , habe morgen nen pc und bin auch ab da nur noch mit MEINEN pc drin , soo bin raus ....


----------



## Daddelmann (10. April 2010)

dann bist du jetzt ein msn kandidat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (10. April 2010)

^^ bin glatt am pc eingeratzt.

daddel: ich kuck ma morgen, dann wegen Bikn, hmmm ?!

 Nacht


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. April 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> dann bist du jetzt ein msn kandidat?


Wo genau ich mich anmelde weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## HamburgerBerg (10. April 2010)

moin Leute! was geht nun heute noch? 

@Daddel: geile Sache! find ich sehr cool mit dem DJ-Park! Ich muss erstma die Basics besser können, um dann auch mal zum Stylen zu kommen  aber wenn ihr heute doch nix macht, dann üb ich halt meine Grundlagen =]

also, ich wart noch mal ne Runde sonst schick ich dir per pn einfach msn oder handy, hm ?!

 bis dennsen


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. April 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> Bei BMO gibt's grad Fat Albert Satz für knapp 60 Tacken. Unter 800 Gramm(750?!) und super Grip bei bestem Durchschlagschutz.
> Onzas sind auch sehr gut und preiswert.
> 
> Haiide


770g pro Mantel
So, ich bin jetzt Zeitungen austragen, übringens schöner Artikel shadow, aber was willste in Luxemburg???


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. April 2010)

So, ich bin wieder da, habe den Artikel 170mal unters Volk gebracht
heute nachmittag gehts zum biken zum flidderberg, mal sehen, was die erbauer der strecke so sagen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. April 2010)

was haltet ihr davon ? http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Felgen/Sixpack-Kamikaze-Felge-4X-FR-DH-26-Zoll::14800.html
 und hiervon ?
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Felgen/Spank-Tweet-Tweet-Felge-2009-26-Zoll::16563.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (10. April 2010)

Nimm die Sixpack, bei den spank steht nämlich 24"

was holst du dir eig. für nen neuen rahmen?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. April 2010)

meinte natürlich die  zoll , alles so ungewohnt mit eigenem pc , welcher es wird sag ich erst wenn ich ihn in den händen halte , ist noch nicht da


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. April 2010)

musst du wissen
da bin ich mal auf den rahmen gespannt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. April 2010)

made in USA , das muß reichen....
soooo die ersten teile sind bestellt , neue reifen , hatte ja keine komplettsätze zoll .
Für Hamburger verhältnisse gesehen , was für ein kettenblatt macht mehr sinn ? 36 oder 38 zähne ? die holzfäller sind grad so schön günstig und brauch ja neue


----------



## schläferchriz (11. April 2010)

made in usa....
das klingt nach nem cannondale vllt nen prophet?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. April 2010)

schläferchriz schrieb:


> made in usa....
> das klingt nach nem cannondale vllt nen prophet?


Ach herrlich wie weit entfernt das ist  

SOO wie sieht es hiermit aus ? wäre das in ordnung vom gewicht her ?
http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=af0cf0412a3fa628924c9da73b1b54a5


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. April 2010)

Veltec ist günstig und recht stabil(vom hören und lesen her), denke ich kann man nehmen

eon mountain cycles wird es, leider: bis auf das battery sehen die alle zum:kotz: aus


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. April 2010)

Hey Blom. Heute gegen 4 halb 5 Lust auf ne kurze Runde? Muss meine neue Cam probieren


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. April 2010)

Ja klar, wo?
Ich muss dir dann auch nochmal was erzählen, einerseits lustig, andererseits traurig.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. April 2010)

Von mir aus am Pferdekopf. Aber lieber um halb 5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. April 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Veltec ist günstig und recht stabil(vom hören und lesen her), denke ich kann man nehmen
> 
> eon mountain cycles wird es, leider: bis auf das battery sehen die alle zum:kotz: aus


Abwarten , sind die laufräder vom gewicht her noch im rahmen ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. April 2010)

OK, 16:30 Uhr oben auf dem Pfedekopf.
Ich bin dabei. Mal schauen, was du für eine neue Cam hast, ich bin gespannt wie ein bogen.

EDIT: die veltecs sind nicht die leichtesten, aber gehen, so finde ich, noch in ordnung fürn FR/DH Bike


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. April 2010)

Dann bis gleich, werde mich jetzt nochmal an Deutsch setzen.

@Banshee: Die Dinger sind ziemlich schwer, dafür aber absolut unzerstörbar.


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. April 2010)

OK, bis dann.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (11. April 2010)

@ banshee: ich würde definitif die Sixpack nehmen!!!

@ Daddel und Blümchen : männers - das muss nächstes Mal anders laufen. ich war gestern ja nach langem warten dann n ganzen Tach unterwegs aufm Bike und hab geübt und gerockt, da glatt einen Schatz bei meinen alten hometrails gefunden-da haben n paar gleichgesinnte 2 Rampen gebaut. okay, es sind nur kleine Kicker, aber am Hang und da kriegt man leicht Speed und etwas airtime.

 also, bis bald


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. April 2010)

naja, bei mir ist da problem, ich müsste immer mitm zug kommen und das ist teuer und zeitaufwändig und gestern hatte ich schon was anderes zu tun, mit mäßigem ergebnis

wie wäre es, wenn wir uns alle hier man irgendwann bei daddel treffen? oder in den HaBe's?

EDIT: Shadow, das schutzblech bitte mitbringen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. April 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> @ banshee: ich würde definitif die Sixpack nehmen!!!
> Das problemist die sixpack kosten um die 50+- , für nur das doppelte hab ich nen komplettes hinterrad sogar.
> @shadow: ist das denn noch im rahmen ? ist ja schon verdammt günstieg
> 
> Irgendein verrückter will sein 2005er Intense M1 gegen meine monster tauschen . Was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. April 2010)

das soll er sein


----------



## christophersch (11. April 2010)

Verdammt! Mach das!...
Aber doch nur der Rahmen, oder?!
Ride On

chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. April 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> Verdammt! Mach das!...
> Aber doch nur der Rahmen, oder?!
> Ride On
> 
> chris



Dämpfer steckachse stütze und dämpfer , am dämpfer muß nen komplett service gemacht werden und ist nur dnm , rahmen gewicht ist 3,8 . Brauch aber eigentlich nur ne travis und keinen 2ten rahmen


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. April 2010)

So, hier mal 2 der 4Bilder von gestern:




Und das 2.:




Die anderen 2 sind im Anhang

EDIT teilt Schattenschatzi mit, das er die Bilder bitte hochladen soll und dem Blümchen mitteilen soll, ob er zur Ratssitzung nach Holm kommt!!!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. April 2010)

@HamburgerBerg: Vor ein paar wochen fiel hier mal der Begriff "MARZOCCHI GAP" , Das ist er


----------



## HamburgerBerg (14. April 2010)

haha - axooo. den kann ich doch ohne Weiteres mit allen meiner Fahrräder springen


----------



## HamburgerBerg (14. April 2010)

also geiler Rahmen!
mach es! mir würde nur nerven, dass Sattelstütze kaum verstellbar ist. da muss dann halt ne Teleskopstütze her - aus meiner Sicht!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. April 2010)

welcher rahmen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (14. April 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> das soll er sein




der hier

dein post vom "11.04.2010, 15:54 			 			"


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. April 2010)

interessant


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. April 2010)

Hm immer noch kein Bericht über die Enduro Challenge auf mtbisokay.de. Christopher, bist du das Torque jetzt an den Typ losgeworden?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. April 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> der hier
> 
> dein post vom "11.04.2010, 15:54                          "


Ach so , ne das ist nicht meiner , der typ wollte diesen rahmen nur gegen meine monster tauschen , hab ich aber nicht gemacht , nur weil da intense drauf steht werd ich nicht spitz


----------



## HamburgerBerg (15. April 2010)

@ Banshee: 
 axo... ja neee, so war das nicht gemeint mein Guter!

wie sieht das am Sonntag Nachmittag bei dir denn aus ? 

 Stichwort: Volkspark mal zeigen ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. April 2010)

Zu Fuß ? ......????????? mit glück (Pech) krieg ich morgen den frame dann heißt es das ganze wochenende schwinge blank polieren . Aber bis jetzt sieht es so aus als würde das bike nächstes Wochende laufen , und dann mal ein vorsichtiges erstes "Roll-out"


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. April 2010)

Was für ein MC denn? San Andreas?


----------



## Daddelmann (15. April 2010)

malte, ich habe mir eine goldlabel zugstufeneinheit gekauft (15 euro neu) und an der drehbank hier und da gearbeitet und hier und da was hin und her getauscht und passt nun 95% perfekt in die 888!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (15. April 2010)

Dalldel, dat klingt edel!

Banshee - ja, nur zeigen wo dat is und dann chilln, schnacken ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. April 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> malte, ich habe mir eine goldlabel zugstufeneinheit gekauft (15 euro neu) und an der drehbank hier und da gearbeitet und hier und da was hin und her getauscht und passt nun 95% perfekt in die 888!



Dat klingt doch mal gut. Schon einsatzbereit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. April 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Was für ein MC denn? San Andreas?


 Wenn ich ihn habe sag ich es dir


----------



## Daddelmann (15. April 2010)

theoretisch fahrbar, aber eine genaue shim besetzung muss noch gelegt werden. habe noch die alten shims, der neuen einheit, übernommen, aber die sind natürlich zu klein (neuer kolben 2mm schmaler als der passende) und daher muss ich auf komplett geschlossener zugstufe fahren.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. April 2010)

******* ist das schwer ne travis zu kriegen


----------



## Daddelmann (15. April 2010)

der markt ist begrenzt, das stimmt. malte experimentiert gerade an seiner gabel. da sind er und ich uns iwie gleich. wenn es funktioniert sind wir unglücklich, dann muss was ran, was nicht funktioniert.^^ 

also, dauert nicht mehr lang, dann verkauft er seine


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. April 2010)

Momentchen! Meine Travis läuft annähernd optimal. Minimal weniger untere Highspeeddämpfung, dann ist sie perfekt. Aber dafür brauchts Shims.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. April 2010)

ich hab ja diverse angebote , unter anderem eine 2009er , aber diese monster blockiert alles


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. April 2010)

Wieso das denn? Kannst du dich nicht trennen?


----------



## Daddelmann (15. April 2010)

sag ich ja, wenn die travis gut läuft, fahren wir die wieder bis zum herbst und dann muss was anderes daher, für die kühlen langen abende


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. April 2010)

Sorry. Hab den Satz genau falschrum verstanden.
Im Moment bin ich ganz froh, wenns läuft wies soll. Ist alles so teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (15. April 2010)

hey Nicolo,
du hattest mal gesagt: "wenn Fox ne 180mm Single-Crown auf den Markt bringt, kommt sie an mein Bike..." --der Zeitpunkt ist gekommen!
man sieht die Hammer aus! BOMBE!!!
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/fox-36-180-2011.html
haut rein

Chris


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. April 2010)

Krieg jeden tag min. eine anfrage zur monster , aber mehr als ne anfrage kommt nicht , bin schon auf 280 runtere


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. April 2010)

Porno Aber teuer. Außerdem ist Nicolo traumatisiert.

@Banshee: Nicht verschleudern!


----------



## Daddelmann (15. April 2010)

ich geh im sommer wieder arbeiten (hb ich jetzt beschlossen), wenns dann bezahlbare objekte gibt, kauf ich eine.

p.s. samstag bin ich bei mir an den trails, wenn jemand interesse hat,

meeeelden


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. April 2010)

ne das ist es ja jetzt bin ich schon an der schmerzgrenze , aber bei einer 2009er travis für 350 werd ich nervös das sie vorher weggeht. 

FOXie erst sc die ich gerne hätte , hammer optik und daddel die hat die schöne beschichtung von der wir geredet hatten .


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. April 2010)

Interesse ja, alles andere eher nicht. Obwohl...könnte ich anschließend eventuell bei dir duschen? Dann würde ich zwar nicht fahren, aber bauen und knipsen (Abends wollen wir auf den Dom).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (15. April 2010)

ja, aber wie malte schon sagte, ich bin eigentlich traumatisiert


aber eine float r täte es mir an!!! offenes ölbad!!!


----------



## Daddelmann (15. April 2010)

bekämen wir hin, allerdings ist das problem, vom berg zu mir nach hause zu kommen. und von der u bahn zu den trails


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. April 2010)

daddelmann schrieb:


> bekämen wir hin, allerdings ist das problem, vom berg zu mir nach hause zu kommen. Und von der u bahn zu den trails


 
bus?


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. April 2010)

Kann man Skaten, d.h., Straße/Aspahlt o.Ä?


----------



## Daddelmann (15. April 2010)

zum berg führt kein bus und vom berg zu mir nach hause auch nicht


----------



## Daddelmann (15. April 2010)

^^ leider nicht wirklich. ahhhh misst


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. April 2010)

Das blöd. Rad auf dem Dom geht ja nunmal garnicht.


----------



## Daddelmann (15. April 2010)

stimmt. naja, machen wir nächstes mal 


ich überleg gerade mir zum herbst eh ein neues bike zuzulegen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. April 2010)

Oha. Darf man fragen was das glückliche ist?


----------



## Daddelmann (15. April 2010)

weiß noch nicht, aber ein shore, a line oder ein 09er -10er big hit... wäre so meine linie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. April 2010)

Biggy ! Günstige basis


----------



## Daddelmann (15. April 2010)

nene, nicht das billige^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. April 2010)

na dann mal los daddel
ich hätte am samstag auch nicht zu deinen trails gekonnt nicolo.

hmm, mal sehen, was Tests in naher Zukunft zur Fox sagen. Wenn sie so viel kostet, wie die Totem wäre das echt geil Ich denke, das wird aber nicht der Fall sein


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. April 2010)

ER IST DA  ABER EIN BLICK AUF DIE WAGE LIEß MICH ERSTMAL SCHLUCKEN , 5,9kg MIT dem 225mm AKIRA swinger6 , bilder gibts morgen , ein echtes trumm von nem frame


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. April 2010)

Will sehen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. April 2010)

Ne muß ihn erstmal reinigen und polieren , kriege komischerweise immer dreckige ware im Bikemarkt . Und brauchst nicht lachen  Was kann man im Bike markt verlangen für so nen dämpfer ? Swinger6 mit akira tuning 225mm länge ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. April 2010)

Daddel hast du noch gute kugellager ? meine sind im arsch 
2x außendurchmesser 2,8
2x außendurchmesser 2,2


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. April 2010)

Hey, warte mal kurz. Den Swinger möchte wahrscheinlich ich haben, bei 225mm Länge 70mm Hub?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. April 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hey, warte mal kurz. Den Swinger möchte wahrscheinlich ich haben, bei 225mm Länge 70mm Hub?



Wiviel hub kann ich dir natürlich nicht sagen durch dem anschlaggimmi , also swinger6 von akira


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (17. April 2010)

nein, leider keinerlei kugellager hier


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. April 2010)

ah mist , hat ein normaler baumarkt auch solche lager ?


----------



## Daddelmann (17. April 2010)

weiß ich nicht, ich habe bisher nur einmal lager bestellt und das dann über ebay. wichtig ist die nummer auf den lagern!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. April 2010)

ja hab ich aber wollt den frame fertig machen heut , also vom reinigen und den lagern , ein paar krieg ich mit nem service schon wieder hin nur die plastik deckel sind halt teilweise das problem


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. April 2010)

hier shadow


----------



## Daddelmann (17. April 2010)

hab da was gemacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. April 2010)

wasn dit ?


----------



## Daddelmann (17. April 2010)

ein helm, der glaube ich soweit, nicht unbedingt deine geschmacksrichtung trifft


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. April 2010)

bissle bunt , 
Hast du ne ahnung wie man lager herauskriegt , wenn 2stk pro loch eingepresst sind ?


----------



## Daddelmann (17. April 2010)

ich steh auf bunt, ich bin manchmal etwas futuristisch angehaucht. ich liebe auch hydroformte rahmen.

wie man lager ordentlich auspresst liegt ganz am gegeben rahmen. ferndiagnose ist da fehl am platz.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. April 2010)

lager auspressen krieg ich hin mit nuß und hammer je nach rahmen , aber 2 lager nebeneinander ? pro loch ? das heißt pro bolzen 4 lager ! 

Wenn du auf hydroforming stehst hab ich nen totalen geheimtyp für dich

Zitat Ingo Breuer:
Hi folks!

Es ist soweit: Die ersten beiden Prototypen des NEUEN ONE sind unterwegs und werden von Chris und Lance auf Herz und Nieren getestet!

Ein paar Eckdaten, die bereits feststehen:
Es wird 165 bzw. 190mm Federweg haben (mit dem Canfield-typischen Parallelogramm-Fahrwerk), ein Taper-Steuerrohr, Steckachse hinten und den neuen Direct-mount-Montagestandard für den Umwerfer!

Link- und Rahmenfarben sind noch nicht fix, ebenso gibt es noch KEINE Preise und Gewichte


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. April 2010)

Das Canfield ist so geil, wie man sich das von nem Canfield vorstellt.
@Banshee: Ich bin auf jeden Fall interssiert, ich müsste nur mal ausprobieren ob der Dämpfer passt. Und die EBL ist definitiv 225 und nicht 230?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. April 2010)

jetzt hast mich erwischt  hab ihn ausgebaut , und siehe da , 230mm....... War eher skeptisch gegen über dem canfield wegen der specialized optik


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. April 2010)

Mist Ich will mit dem Tretlager ein bisschen runter und deshalb weg vom 230er.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. April 2010)

und ich möchte einen steileren lenkwinkel und will deswegen einen 240er weil der eigentlich in den rahmen gehört


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. April 2010)

Bis um 14:30Uhr Shadow.
An dem anderen Berg am Pferdekopf, war richtig oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (17. April 2010)

Anderer Berg? Meinst du den auf der Flidderberg Seite?


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. April 2010)

Jo, genau den.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. April 2010)

Passt! Ich muss packen


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. April 2010)

Dann mal los. Ich packe jetzt auch.

Übringens, weiß ich jetzt, wie ich mehrere Fotos hintereinander machen kann mit meiner Cam


----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. April 2010)

aaah sch... ich komm erst von der Arbeit und wär mitgekommen/nachgekommen. kenn mich da nur leider nischt aus ... und sich per Zufall finden, ist in den HaBes nicht sooooo leicht ...
**** ... 

 MORGEN ?  

 bis denn Leute


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. April 2010)

*SOOO ich lüfte hiermit nun das geheimniss .

Mountain Cycle Shockwave 9.5
Manitou Swinger6 230mm einbaulänge mit Akira tuning
135x12mm Steckachse
73mm Tretlager
Gewicht mit federbein laut "Personenwaage" 5,9kg
*


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. April 2010)

Baaaam! Ultra geiler mega fetter Hobel


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. April 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Baaaam! Ultra geiler mega fetter Hobel



Gefällt dir ??? Daddel war ja eher so der meinung ach viel zu schwer , aber ich wette er ist der erste der schreit "ich will mal fahren" ha ha ha . War auch skeptisch wegen dem gewicht .aber das teil wirst in deutschland bestimmt nicht finden , und im gegensatz zum scream macht tunen im sinne von leichter aufbauen mehr sinn , vom rahmen her und wegen dem dämpfer . Wäre niemals auf die idee gekommen beim scream ne travis einzubauen oder 2.2er reifen zu fahren, mit nem 240er dämpfer erreiche ich 240mm Federweg , muß dann mal schauen wegen übersetzung weil ich jetzt noch nicht den dämpferhub kenne von nem 240er
ABER ICH BRAUCH MAL HILFE VON EUCH : WAS GLAUBT IHR WOFÜR SIND DIESE GEWINDE???


----------



## Daddelmann (17. April 2010)

dein 230er swinger hat 70mm hub, mein 241er swinger hat 76mm hub.

und jaaa, ich will damit fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. April 2010)

sag ich doch  , mmh 3,15 ist aber immer noch relativ viel von der übersetzung


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. April 2010)

3,15 ist doch voll im Rahmen..


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. April 2010)

Na ja bei der länge hätte ich schon erwartet unter 3.0


----------



## Daddelmann (17. April 2010)

wenn das nicht zweideutig ist "ist voll im rahmen" haha


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. April 2010)

also das war ja mal ziehmlich Wak , hattest schon mal bessere gags


----------



## Daddelmann (17. April 2010)

tzzzzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. April 2010)

ach, der is doch passend ;D

Banshee:  kein Plan wofür die Gewinde sind, ich habe gegrübelt, aber ich komme auf keine plausible Erklärung! 

wie berechnet ihr nochma diese Übersetzung? langsam werd ich neugieri, wie sich meine 2 schlagen ^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. April 2010)

Federweg geteilt durch Dämpferhub
Deine begeisterung hält sich aber in grenzen  na wart mal ab wenn die restlichen teile da sind


----------



## humptidei (18. April 2010)

ist es möglich das die gewinde irgentwie was mit der zugführung für die hr bremse zu tun haben? vlt gibts da ja so plastikführungen, die dort verschraubt werden...

Edit: wobei da ja eine reichen würde...  hmm


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. April 2010)

also links sind es 3 und rechts auch wobei rechts die dritte auch eine der iscg ist .
Nicht schlecht aber die für die schaltung bzw bremse sind vorhanden und auch ganz woanders


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. April 2010)

Sooooo, hier 2mal Lord Shadow von gestern.


Hmmm, der Rahmen mag mir irgendwie nicht gefallen banshee, sorry


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. April 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Sooooo, hier 2mal Lord Shadow von gestern.
> 
> 
> Hmmm, der Rahmen mag mir irgendwie nicht gefallen banshee, sorry



Oh Das trifft mich tief im Herzen , irgendwie muß ich deswegen jetzt ne Therapie machen  ..... ne scherz beiseite , bin ja zum glück keiner der in den vielen galerie threads postet , wo anscheinend nur bikes aufgebaut werden die dem forum gefällt . Lange rede kurzer sinn , haupsache mir gefällt er , und mit ein grund war ja auch der dämpfer weil meiner ja im eimer war , aber in real kommt er viel besser rüber , soll durch die anlenkung auch ne schöne endprogression haben


----------



## Daddelmann (18. April 2010)

wenn jemand möchte, dann kann er sonntag zu mir an die trails kommen. ein paar leute kommen bestimmt zusammen. bitte dann einfach eine rückmeldung geben. wir sehen uns


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. April 2010)

Chancen stehen gut. Habe bisher noch nix vor. Mal schauen, was das Auto sagt.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. April 2010)

Falscher Thread


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. April 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> wenn jemand möchte, dann kann er sonntag zu mir an die trails kommen. ein paar leute kommen bestimmt zusammen. bitte dann einfach eine rückmeldung geben. wir sehen uns





Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Chancen stehen gut. Habe bisher noch nix vor. Mal schauen, was das Auto sagt.


Ich schreibe zwar nächsten montag ein Diktat, wäre aber trotzdem dabie


So, habe mal 2Pics von der schönen Wunde in meiner rechten Wade angehängt Ich darf mich seit gestern voller Stolz Quacks der Bruchpilot nennen.

Ihr habt teilweise Probleme. Daddel, er hat einen Scherz gemacht
Mach einen Vorschlag, wie wir das ändern können!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (19. April 2010)

um ganz ehrlich zu sein, ich steige zwar hier durch, aber mich nervt dieses 3er system schon extrem. ich stelle auch keine fragen mehr ins forum wirklich, sondern schreibe die personen persönlich an. daher schreibe ich irgendwelche informationen auch nur irgendwo rein. 

früher hat man den ganzen laberkram per msn o icq erledigt. da schauten auch noch mehr ins forum...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. April 2010)

Woher ging es denn hier ? Krieg irgendwie nix mit gerade


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. April 2010)

ich weiß auch nicht ganz, warum Daddel das geschrieben hat


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. April 2010)

ich hab deinen post schon um 16.28 nicht mehr verstanden ....


----------



## Daddelmann (19. April 2010)

so ist das nunmal, wenn jeder irgendwie auf irgendwas antwortet.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. April 2010)

Ja ist natürlich eine frechheit in einem öffentlichen Forum .....


----------



## Daddelmann (19. April 2010)

ihr versteht mich nicht. dadurch, dass man irgendwie irgendwo irgendwas schreibt, versteht man nichts. dinge, die eigentlich nur an eine person gerichtet werden, muss nun jeder lesen. der kontext geht völlig verloren.


----------



## humptidei (19. April 2010)

es geht nunmal darum, dass es nicht mehr wirklich spaß macht, in diesem  thread was zu schreiben. im grunde in keinem der beiden, denn dadurch,  dass es 2 sind steigt man nicht mehr so leicht durch und weiß am ende nicht, wo  man was hineinschreiben soll. vorher hat man etwas gefragt und ne antwort  bekommen, jetzt verkommt das ganze zum chat und man muss jedesmal 5 seiten lesen, um überhaupt die konversation zu verstehen, die gerade läuft. da ist es kein wunder, dass immer weniger leute hier schreiben, weil es wie gesagt (zumindest meiner meinung nach) weniger spaß macht.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. April 2010)

Aber ist das denn so schlimm ? wenn ich dir jetzt ne frage stelle können andere ihre meinung bzw ihr wissen mit ein bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. April 2010)

humptidei schrieb:


> es geht nunmal darum, dass es nicht mehr wirklich spaß macht, in diesem  thread was zu schreiben. im grunde in keinem der beiden, denn dadurch,  dass es 2 sind steigt man nicht mehr so leicht durch und weiß am ende nicht, wo  man was hineinschreiben soll. vorher hat man etwas gefragt und ne antwort  bekommen, jetzt verkommt das ganze zum chat und man muss jedesmal 5 seiten lesen, um überhaupt die konversation zu verstehen, die gerade läuft. da ist es kein wunder, dass immer weniger leute hier schreiben, weil es wie gesagt (zumindest meiner meinung nach) weniger spaß macht.



Und deine lösung ?


----------



## Daddelmann (19. April 2010)

ich sehe das wie humpi, meine lösung wäre es für fragen, die wirklich komplex sind und nicht von einer person beantwortet werden kann, bzw.alle angehen hier zu stellen und rest per pm bzw. e-mail, oder messenger nutzung.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. April 2010)

Gaaanz einfach:
Hier kommt nur OffTopic Kram rein und *keinerlei* Verabredungen.
Im "Freerider HH und Umgebung" Thread wird in Zukunft *nur noch* verabredet.
Dann kann jeder der keinen Bock auf OT hat hier nicht reingucken.

Weiterer Vorschlag: Wenn man nicht alle anspricht, schreibt man, auch wenn der eigene Beitrag direkt auf den des anderen folgt, ein *@XXX* an den Anfang des Posts.


----------



## humptidei (19. April 2010)

ja dem von daddel und shadow kann ich zustimmen  
technische fragen, verabredungen etc. werden dann in den "ur-freerider hh und umgebung" thread geschrieben, und offtopic und chat kann ja dann hier stattfinden.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. April 2010)

Hä ? ..... es gibt doch jetzt den thread wo rs nur um verabredungen geht , und diesen hier für alles andere , Das sollte ja wohl reichen . Jetzt da ich nen pc habe schreibe ich ja schon wenig wegen arbeit , wenn es noch weniger werden soll stellt sich mir die frage langsam wozu gibt es noch diesen raum . Dann kann man gleich umstellen auf reinen Email verkehr


----------



## humptidei (19. April 2010)

hm ja gut was meint denn der rest? technische fragen hierher oder in den alten thread?

edit: also fragen meinetwegen wie: "wie presst man eig einen steuersatz aus" (nur als beispiel)
oder falls jemand einen guten shop empfohlen haben will. oder ist das dann wieder offtopic???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. April 2010)

Ganz klar hierher , Alles ums treffen , sprich freizeit jeglicher art in den anderen raum


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. April 2010)

@Humptidei: Hierher. Oder PM. Oder Instantmessenger.
Im anderen nur Verabredungen, weils sonst unübersichtlich wird.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. April 2010)

Ja schön , dann bleibt es so wie es ist und das nörgeln war unangemessen ....


----------



## Daddelmann (19. April 2010)

okay, dann habt ihr mich überstimmt. da dies zwar keine demokratie, sondern monarche (admin), welcher aber sich aber nur im äußersten falle einmischt, daher eher eine, wenn auch es sich kontrovers anhört und theoretisch nicht möglich ist, eingeschränkte anarchie, gebe ich klein bei.

seit mir dann aber bitte nicht böse, ich lese nur noch in den beiden weiteren threads mit. ich gebe gerne messenger und e-mail adressen raus. aber nur per pm. per e-mail schreibe ich gerne fixx zurück, wie hier, nur finde ich es zu sehr umständlich von der e-mail zum forum, dann hier rein und so weiter. zumindens wenn es so häufig eine nachricht gibt. ist aber völlig okay, wenn ihr das so macht, ist nur mein empfinden. see ya in freerider in hh 'n umgebung thread!


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. April 2010)

@shadow: so war dsa eigentlich auf vorgesehen, verabredungen in den alten und alles andere hier rein.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. April 2010)

Hat du gut gemacht blume 
soo heute sind die ersten teile gekommen , echte trennscheiben , könnten fast als cc reifen durchgehen , aber verboten günstig


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. April 2010)

Hey Shadow,
mir ist aufgefallen, das noch einige Bilder fehlen Vom samstag z.B.
Wenn du sie nicht hochladen willst, schick sie mir bitte.
ich brauche demnächst bilder von mir selbst.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. April 2010)

OK. Gibt bald welche, muss sie nur noch nachbearbeiten.


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. April 2010)

Achso, ich mach da nie viel dran.
Ich verkleiner die nur ein bisschen und einige schärfe ich noch leicht, aber sonst mache ich nichts an den Bildern.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. April 2010)

Dafür muss man erstmal Zeit finden
...und Lust...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (21. April 2010)

Jaja, die Lust.........
Hahnenklööö war unter der Woche der Lift langsamer oder welcher Bikepark war das, von dem du das meintest?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. April 2010)

shadow kannst du nen original verpackten 20 zoll schlauch gebrauchen ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. April 2010)

Nicht so richtig....
@Blom: Ne, unter der Woche kann man in Hahnenklee fahren, da der langsame Lift dann egal ist.


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. April 2010)

ahh ok
ich bin nur gerade am überlegen, weil meine Eltern wissen wollen, on ich am 7.Mai imt den mit zum Essen komme. Der Tag wäre(wenns Wetter passt in Ordnung ist, also nicht 100% Regen, arschkalt und so)eigentlich perfekt wäre.
Was sagst du dazu?


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. April 2010)

Was sagst du zu 6./7. Mai? Da hast du doch frei oder? Und wir könnten 2 Tage fahren.


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. April 2010)

Hmm, müsste ich nen Impftermin verschieben und das mit meinen Eltern klären, wie wollste dann pennen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. April 2010)

Djh


----------



## HamburgerBerg (22. April 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaalso:ich sehe es auch so, dass der Thread Freerider in Hamburg und Umgebung nur den Verabredungen dienen sollte. dann kann man wenn man wegen was auch immer (oder Schule, Studium, Ausbildung, ...) keine Zeit hat mal eben schell reinkucken: macht wer was am Tag x wo ich mitmachen kann/ möchte? ist wer bei meinem Angebot am Tag y zu biken dabei?

den Thread hier kann für alles andere genutzt werden. das finde ich die einzig sinnvolle Einteilung. 
es geht bei so vielen nicht, dass man manchmal vieles lesen/überfliegen muss, um Meinungen oder Ratschläge einzuholen. 
wenn man der Übersichthalber nun eine Antwort auf eine bestimmte Frage stellt, sollte man diese zietieren oder die Person mit @xxx: direkt ansprechen. und solang man nicht im gleichen Post @all: schreibt, lese ich zB dann in dem Post da auch nciht mehr, geh gleich zum nächsten über. wenn im ganzen Post kein @...: vorkommt, dann ist dieser aus meiner Meinung eh an alle gerichtet. von daher fänd ich das schon schöner,w enn man seine gezielten posts adressiert.

 so, da habt ihr nun meine Meinung. 

bis dennsen, macht et jut


----------



## HamburgerBerg (22. April 2010)

euerem Planen mit Hanenklee finde ich sehr interessant, besoners wenn ich da hoffentlich mitkommen kann/ nachkomme ... aber hat das nicht was mit Treffen und Fahren zu tun ... ich würd im anderen Thread das unterbringen 

 ich kann leider nur am WE, oder mache Die/ Do unter der Woche ... also, muss ich mal sehen, wenn ihr da was macht, wie das bei mir klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (22. April 2010)

@HB: Ne, das mit den Bikeparks machen wir lieber hier. Autoplatz kann ich dir noch anbieten, da Blom kein Bike mitbringt. 
Termin ist jetzt endgültig nur der 7., weil ich am 6. wahrscheinlich nicht fahrtüchtig bin. Das heißt aber, dass wir so losfahren, dass wir um 9 Uhr möglichst da sind, damit wir was vom Tag haben. Das heißt, wir fahren hier in Buchholz um 7 los. Könntest du hierher (zB. zum Bahnhof) kommen?

@All: Wenn HB nicht mitkommt, habe ich noch einen Platz im Auto zu vergeben (mit oder ohne Bike).


So ich geh jetzt zu ins in den Laden. Ist Girlsday Praktis ärgern


----------



## HamburgerBerg (22. April 2010)

@lord shadow: dass passt mit vielen bikes bei dir? was haste denn für ein Auto, einen VAN? 

ich hätte sonst auch ein Auto im Notfall, da es aber ein Fiesta is, passt nicht viel rein.  mein bike, vllt ein zweites  ?! ne 2. Person jedoch scho.

also ich muss morgen auf der Arbeit mal mit meinem Chef reden, am Freitag, 7.5. werde ich warscheinlich arbeiten müssen. ich könnte dann am Samstag kommen. 
Nehmt ihr euch da n Zimmer in der Jugendherberge ... oder was war außer Biken noch angesagt? 

 sonst aber saugeil - wr dennoch nie am Hananklee


----------



## Daddelmann (22. April 2010)

@ niedersächser

warum habt ihr eigentlich am 7. frei? hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. April 2010)

Ich bin mit Abi fertig, bei Blümchen an der Schule sind mündliche Prüfungen.
Ich denke aber, dass wir Freitag Abend zurückfahren würden.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (22. April 2010)

also morgens los und am selben Abend zurück ? 
das dann wird wohl nix. Muss Freitags normalerweise immer arbeiten- und ich habe schon wenig Urlaub für diese Saison.

Im Zeitraum vom 7.6. bis 15.6. habe ich meinen Urlaub bei Chef eingereicht, dass ich dann Bikepark(s) unsicher machen kann ... könnt man vllt dann noch was überlegen?

Sonst bin ich für Hanenklee gern zu haben


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. April 2010)

also am 7ten wäre ich schon gern dabei , aber louis wird garantiert nein sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (22. April 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> [...]
> Termin ist jetzt endgültig nur der 7., weil ich am 6. wahrscheinlich nicht fahrtüchtig bin. Das heißt aber, dass wir so losfahren, dass wir um 9 Uhr möglichst da sind, damit wir was vom Tag haben. Das heißt, wir fahren hier in Buchholz um 7 los.
> [...]


Ok, finde ich gut



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> So ich geh jetzt zu ins in den Laden. Ist Girlsday Praktis ärgern


Die ärgert man nicht, die bindet man in die Späße ein
Mein tag war sehr gut Ich habe sogar einen Schlauch umsonst bekommen......., ich habe sie ja schließlich vorher auch einsortiert



Daddelmann schrieb:


> @ niedersächser
> 
> warum habt ihr eigentlich am 7. frei? hab ich da was verpasst?





Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Abi fertig, bei Blümchen an der Schule sind mündliche Prüfungen.
> Ich denke aber, dass wir Freitag Abend zurückfahren würden.


Jo, so isses


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. April 2010)

Moin Moin liebe gleichgesinte ,
@Bloemfontein: Mal ne frage , wenn du bilder hier reinstellst erscheinen die immer groß, wenn ich bilder reinstelle sind die immer kleiner bzw müssen die auch immer erst angeklickt werden , und selbst dann ..... machst du das von einer eigenen HP ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. April 2010)

Ist zwar ein anderes Forum, funktioniert hier aber genauso
[HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. April 2010)

das hab ich nicht verstanden . Wie machen es denn die anderen ? will ja nur die bilder in normaler größe hier reinstellen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. April 2010)

ist zwaf fehl am platz hier aber das muß ich mit euch teilen , auch ihr sollt bauchschmerzen vom lachen kriegen


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. April 2010)

kein off-topic bitte! 










Scherz ! Sehr geile Bilder !


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. April 2010)

@ banshee:  ich habe den Volkspark gefunden ... also ich meine DEN ! ...  ich glaub, ich bin verliebt 
(dafür dass das hier in HH ist ...)

@all: Bilder meines Radel-Tages kommen bald ...
bis denne!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. April 2010)

fang du nicht auch noch an  schön das hier noch jemand lebt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. April 2010)

hast die ecke hinten gefunden ? in dieser tal ähnlichen senke ?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. April 2010)

na klar lebe ich, und wie 
joub, das ist dieses Tal

 aber sicher, habe mit nem Newbie und dem Freerider, der bei mir um die Ecke wohnt zwar 1,5 std den Volkspark abgesucht und dabei sind wir auch noch 2 oder 3 Mal in der Nähe vorbeigefahren, bis ich meinte, "Mädels, das ist doch im Tal, vllt hinter dieser Erhöhung?" ->  war ich verliebt, schon die Schräge abfahrt mit Wurzeln und alles ... 

ein Traum 

so, bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. April 2010)

Meinst du die mit diesen fiesen fetten stufen bergab ?


----------



## JansenX (29. April 2010)

Hallo menschen!
Meine name is Jansen und seit montag wohne ich mit meine freundin in Hamburg (eppendorf)
Mein Deutsch ist noch nicht so gut weil ich ein Hollander bin aber meine freundin lernt mich das jeden tag.
Ich bin jetzt auf die suche nach eine job, habt ihr veilleicht ein idee wo ich das suchen kann? Am besten mochte ich ein job wie Koch, aber das wichtigste ist das ich schnell ein job findet so etwas anders wie Koch ist auch gut.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. April 2010)

Ich bin der meinung dich schon vor monaten gelesen zu haben hier , Also als koch mußt du suchen , wenn du sofort arbeit willst bleibt leider nur die zeitarbeit


----------



## Daddelmann (29. April 2010)

das ist nicht wahr. je nach alter, berufsausbildung und schulbildung. gerade in hamburg hat man wahnsinnig gute chancen durch den handel. da heißt es bewerbungen schreiben, wie es geht! versuche deine sprachkenntnisse zu nutzen! das bedeutet, wenn du eine kaufmännische berufserfahrung hast, wäre vielleicht eine handelsgesellschaft, die niederländische produkte importiert, geeignet.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. April 2010)

er sucht aber schnell was und nicht erst in nem halben jahr


----------



## Daddelmann (29. April 2010)

sowas kann auch schnell gehen (1-2 monate)


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. April 2010)

Man kann auch im lotto gewinnen , alles ansichtsweise


----------



## Daddelmann (29. April 2010)

schön, dass wir keineswegs zynisch sind.

der arbeitsmarkt ist hard umkämpft, aber alles ist möglich.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. April 2010)

Bin heut nicht so gut drauf , sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (29. April 2010)

ok, du bist offiziell entschuldigt


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. April 2010)

oho, sogar offiziell

Irgendwie bin ich heute total fertig und langsam
Ob das daran liegt, dass ich gestern bei 25°C+ in der Sonne um die 25km gefahren bin und das nicht gerade langsam?


----------



## christophersch (30. April 2010)

"Hallo Menschen" - haha...geile Anrede! Benutz ich jetzt auch zukünftig


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. April 2010)

sooo also wer will jetzt original verpackten 20 zoll schlauch ? sonst schmeiß ich ihn weg


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. April 2010)

@christoph: kannst du mir die spacer anzahl sagen bei 73er lager und truvativ howitzer mit boxguide per iscg ?


----------



## Daddelmann (30. April 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/23881 


neue fotos sind hochgeladen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (30. April 2010)

@ Banshee: für lau nehm ich den Schlauch gern, weil ich den an meinen Bruder weitergeben würde - für das Bike seiner Tochter ... - kriegst dann auch was zu Trinken, wenn wir hier bei mir chilln  sonst natürlich nicht 

von mir biste auch entschuldigt ... 

und ja, ich meine eben genau diese Abfahrt in der langen Kurve mit den Stein-Stufen ... die zT nette Kicker sind, aber  auch nicht ohne, wie ich bemerkt habe ... einen von denen hab ich fast zu dolle mitgenommen   bin dann aber doch nett durch die Gegend gesegelt und mit einem Adrenalinschub gelandet, alles gut 

@christopher: LOL - wenn du es nicht gesagt hättest, wär es mir in meiner Müdigkeit nicht aufgefallen ... na das war wohl als Kompliment ... wir sind nicht nur verrückte Fahrradfahrer, nein wir sind nach wie vor Menschen 

@ JansenX: wie wäre es mit Krankentransport? könnt dich da vermitteln, musst nur fix den Personenbeförderungsschein dir holen!


so LEUTE von Heute, ich bin wieder mal wech, auf dem Weg in die Falle -nur kurz n Fotoalbum machen =] 

 tschö


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. April 2010)

Sag mal Hamburgerberg , ich hab grad gesehen das du bei der letzten sternfahrt dabei warst , hast nicht zufällig jemanden gesehen der mit nem weißen scream wie so nen bekloppter die brücke runter ist oder ? Und Straßenreifen brauchst nicht aufziehen , macht keinen sinn für die Aktion , bin auch hinten mit  und vorne mit , zoll gefahren ohne probleme , rauf wie runter


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. April 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> @ Banshee: für lau nehm ich den Schlauch gern, weil ich den an meinen Bruder weitergeben würde - für das Bike seiner Tochter ... - kriegst dann auch was zu Trinken, wenn wir hier bei mir chilln  sonst natürlich nicht
> 
> von mir biste auch entschuldigt ...
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. April 2010)

Bei diesen steilstufen hab ich mir die schraubgriffe abgerissen vom lenker  mit anschließendem sturz lol


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Mai 2010)

Hab schonmal langsam den aufbau angefangen , das was ich bis jetzt machen kann . Leider stellte sich herraus das bremsleitung sowie Schaltzug für den Rahmen zu kurz sind  aber wirklich weiß ich es erst wenn die Travis drin Hängt . Und wie es aussieht ist es mir nicht möglich Schwalbe oder Continental zu fahren


----------



## HamburgerBerg (2. Mai 2010)

@ bansee:  aaaalso ja, ich war in der Tat bei der Sternfahrt dabei 

http://[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/571285"]fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/571285[/URL]

ich bin da die Route von Wedel aus über Köhlbrandbrücke gefahren ... 
meinst du die Brücke? ich war da mit einem ex Kollegen (aber noch immer sehr guten Kumpel, dem ich übrigens vllt dein Scream verkaufen wollte...) und war von daher abgelenkt ... dann soviele Radfahrer ... mir fiel niemand besonders auf, der wie ein Bekloppter fuhr. vllt ich selber ?! ^^ 

ich habe die Straßenreifen da draufgezogen wie auch im Moment auf dem AM, weil einfach diese Marathon-Mäntel billiger sind, niedrigerer Verschleiß als bei Geländereifen bei größerem Pannenschutz und außerdem das Rollen in der Stadt bequemer und schneller geht.

was meisnte mit dem hier?
"_Und Straßenreifen brauchst nicht aufziehen , macht keinen sinn für die Aktion , bin auch hinten mit und vorne mit , zoll gefahren ohne probleme , rauf wie runter_"

ich geh ratzn, bis morgen früh oder ...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Mai 2010)

Also ich meine das man bei der aktion rollwiederstand und verschleiss nicht merkt . Dafür erreichen wir nicht sie hohen durschnitsgeschwindigkeiten . Bin mit den so ziehmlich schwersten und am schlechtesten rollenden reifen gefahren und der kollege mit seinem dicken V10 hatte deutlich mehr schwierigkeiten . Bin Von Harburg aus gefahren , hab mich dann die brücke hoch etwas zurück fallen lassen um bergab den nötigen platz zu den anderen und der polizei zu haben . Mal schauen vielleicht kauf ich mir für dieses jahr nen tacho um zu schauen was man da bergab da erreichen kann , ist dieses jahr glaube ich am 25.06.2010


----------



## HamburgerBerg (2. Mai 2010)

nein!

20.6. - siehe http://www.fahrradsternfahrt.info/


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Mai 2010)

Ohooo, Shadow in love, aber leider nicht mir mir
Und warum hast du ein Bajonett


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Mai 2010)

Verbindung der Kamera mit dem Objektiv (Bajonettverschluss=halbe Drehung, dann einrasten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Mai 2010)

kaum gibt es Witze über irgendein Wort in der Signatur, wird diese schleunigst geändert

Irgendwie will ich gerade alles un jeden ärgern, ich sollte vielleicht wirklich mal rausgehen


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Mai 2010)

Ne. Aber die Travisbrücke ist wichtiger. Und zuviel Signatur ist blöd. War schon geändert, bevor ich deinen Post gelesen habe.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Mai 2010)

Aso.
Irgendwie will heute keiner mit mir witzeln, dann gehe ich halt raus*pfhhhhhhhh*


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Mai 2010)

also ich meinte am 1.5.10 in einem anderen forum: 

"evil, gott bist du peinlich! ich habe gehört du kämest aus hamburg? fremdschämen war nie einfacher. bitte nehmt euch ihn nicht als klassisches beispiel. wir haben ihn ja endlich aus der eu abgeschoben!"


beweiß ist hier zu finden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=458727&page=4 da gibs noch mehr.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Mai 2010)

die ganze seite ist einfach nur geil, ich muss schon heulen vor lachen


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Mai 2010)

der typ ist echt zu häufig auf den kopf gefallen... achne, dazu müsste er erstmal zum fahren kommen. aber da er so stark beschäftigt ist, und er das sowieso kann, kommt er dazu nur sehr selten.

malte, du hast den vogel doch mal getroffen, oder?


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Mai 2010)

evil????
oh mein gott, da hatte uns schattenschatzi aber einen gute/n psychologen/in(oder psychotherapeuten/in)


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Mai 2010)

Ich komme gut mit ihm klar Manchmal schießt er den Vogel aber ab.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Mai 2010)

ey daddel dein spruch über evil muß ich ausdrucken und einrahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (3. Mai 2010)

mir wurde in dem thread auch dafür gedankt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Mai 2010)

ich sag nur weiter so


----------



## schläferchriz (3. Mai 2010)

abend....
mal so ne blöde frage: ist jemand von euch in der nächsten woche in winterberg? bin da mit paar kumpels die ganze woche fahren. wenn man da noch jemand aus hh treffen würde wäre echt supi


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Mai 2010)

ich könnte mit nem einrad kommen


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Mai 2010)

Ohhhhhh Banshee

Ich würde gerne so 2Tage nach WiBe, aber ich habe schule und nicht genug geld


----------



## HamburgerBerg (4. Mai 2010)

das WE nach der Eröffnung von Winterberg zum Fahren ... ?

ich lass mir das mal durchn Kopp gehn, da dass ja doch nicht in Süddeutschland liegt. ..

 bis dennsen Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Mai 2010)

Der bericht zur Enduro-Challange ist draußen
KLICK
Leider sind nicht alle Bilder online


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Mai 2010)

test 123http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/5/4/6/8/_/large/P010510_14.380001.JPG


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Mai 2010)

Du musst noch vor un hinter das Bild *




*


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Mai 2010)

ich kriege es einfach nicht hin die bilder in normaler größe reinzu setzen .... *NERV*


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Mai 2010)

guck mal banshee, das geht

kilck auf das makierte symbol(siehe bild im anhang) und füge dann den link zum bild ein


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Mai 2010)




----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Mai 2010)

guten morgen, noch leicht erheitert?


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Mai 2010)

Nä. Nicht mal Koppschmerzen. Aber der Gesamtzustand ist irgendwie *******. Ab jetzt nur noch Bier und nur in Kleinmengen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Mai 2010)

EInsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Mai 2010)

Lustig fand ich, dass du gesagt hast so und so und es erst nicht funktioniert hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Mai 2010)

Juhuu es klappt  ihr scherzkekse , irgendwann macht ihr etwas das IHR nicht könnt  und dann steh ich da und lache


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Mai 2010)

Ja, ist ja schon gut

@shadow: achso das müsste mit


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Mai 2010)

Zu spät ihr steht jetzt alle auf meiner schwarzen list  .... und hey ! hab erst seit 3 wochen nen pc , also von daher


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Mai 2010)

Cool, ich sthe auf einer schwarzen Liste
Shadow brauchst du da nicht druff schreiben, der hat über mich gelacht
und ich bittze um verzeihung


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Mai 2010)

Dann kommt er auf meine weiße liste und wird in meine nachtgebete eingeschlossen , na gut bloem. ...  dann knie nieder und sei mein untertan


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Mai 2010)

Hrrrr Ich will mitmachen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Mai 2010)

Wie geil ist das denn ? ich brauch ende des jahres ne neue bremse


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Mai 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hrrrr Ich will mitmachen


Ich lade Dich herzlich ein, morgen früh um 7:15h

@banshee: Ich knie vor'm PC und bete dich an. Die neue Code ist geil, da haste schon recht*sabber*


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Mai 2010)

Shadow bist du da ? hoffentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Mai 2010)

Ja ist er


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Mai 2010)

Shadow passt jede hexloc achse in die travis triple ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Mai 2010)

Dazu kommt das die steckachse nicht passt , entweder braucht die travis eine eigene oder das casting ist verzogen


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Mai 2010)

Hmmm. Also die Shermanachse passte glaube ich nicht, kann ich aber auch nochmal probieren. Reinpassen müsste sie aber eigentlic. Was ist denn das Problem. Schaft ist doch lang genug.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Mai 2010)

also du siehst ja wie das steuerrohr aussieht , total krumm , aber drinn ist sie , es passt nicht die achse rein , an welcher seite es liegt kann ich nicht sagen weil die achse ja in keine seite passt . Ich habe das gefühl das casting ist verbogen
Ach ja und wie die hohe brücke aussieht siehst ja selber


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Mai 2010)

Ich versuche es nachher mit der Shermanachse. Aber eigentlich sollte doch eine Achse dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Mai 2010)

Soweit passt sie hinein , genau bis zu dem punkt wo die Hexloc achse in jede aufnahme kommt


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Mai 2010)

wie war das mit trennscheiben? also die passten in meinen alten rahmen gerade so rein... hast du eine schieblehre? miss mal die echte breite der breitesten stelle inkl stollen aus. danke


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Mai 2010)

er meint er hätte mal eine zweite travis im bike markt gekauft , dort war keine Achse dabei deswegen hatte er die achse von dieser genommen , und für diese eine andere besorgt . Gekauft wurde sie januar 2009 bei crc , es ist eine 2008er 
Ach ja und es fehlt ein Einsatz für die kleinen Stechachsschrauben , weißt ? das gewinde stück für die je 2 schrauben


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Mai 2010)

wie meinst du das ? ob das laufrad gerade drinn steht ? vom optischen her ja aber die achse ist auch so gut wie gar nicht drin . Daddel wenn du am wochenende kurz zeit hast treffen wir uns und ich bring die gabel mit und du den sattel


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Mai 2010)

leider nicht. samstag hab ich termine. sonntag hab ich mich zum biken verpflichtet. aber was soll ich mit deiner gabel? wenn du übrigens glück hast, dann hab ich noch eine hex lock einer stance hier liegen. aber muss nicht mehr sein, kann ich nachgucken


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Mai 2010)

dachte damit du dir selbst die gabel anschauen kannst ob sie verzogen ist


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Mai 2010)

puuuh, aber nicht mehr diese und nicht nächste woche. ich bin total voll. die woche darauf habe ich ferien, da ließe sich was organisieren


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Mai 2010)

kannst gerne vorbei kommen, am sonntag, da ließe sich das eine oder andere machen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Mai 2010)

Solange werde ich sie nicht haben , wenn die achse nicht passt knote ich ihm die gabel um den hals und stopf ihm den vorbau hinten rein


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Mai 2010)

wenn die busse bei euch fahren ja , ist das noch großbereich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (6. Mai 2010)

na, an die trails gibt es keine busse. aber du kennst den 15minütigen fahrradweg


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Mai 2010)

Soll ich auf einem Laufrad balancieren ? ******* ich muß wohl in einem hamburger shop und prüfen lassen ob sie verzogen ist


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Mai 2010)

passt die gar nicht rein? nicht mal mit gewalt?


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Mai 2010)

hast du nicht sonst ein hollandrad oder sowas?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Mai 2010)

Ne auf sowas setz ich mich nicht


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Mai 2010)

hmm, dann wirds schwierig, aber ein fachhändler kann das bestimmt auch ganz guti, oder halt warten.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Mai 2010)

Je länger ich warte um so schwierieger wird es das geld zurück zu bekommen , und die frage ist wenn das casting verzogen ist ob das das einzige ist was defekt ist


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Mai 2010)

das wäre dann auch das teuerste


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Mai 2010)

und richten ? es befindet sich aber auch an der brücke kein gerissener lack oder sonstiges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. Mai 2010)

@Banshee:  coole Code ... mich wundert nur, ich habe auch die code ... also eigentlich die code 5, aber dat is ja das selbe ohne Druckpunktregulierung ... wieso sieht die da so anders aus?  ich habe angeblich 2010er Model ... in schwarz.

seh ich das richtig, dein Bike ist vollständig und fahrbereit? 

 bis dnensen im Vollkspark 




*@ all* btw: ich will mit dem Kumpel von um der Ecke, ich habe ihn hier im Forum als Freund gefunden und geaddet, bei mir mal prüfen, ob wir hier eine Stelle nutzen fürunseren eigenen Spot. Da machen wir in den nächsten Tagen Behördengänge, wär mal derb fett, wenn dat was wird!

Weeeeennnnn, dann müsste ich felißig Unterschriften sammeln ... wo ich dann nochmal auf euch zurück kommen würde ... aber nur als Warnung schon mal vorab 

tschöö


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Mai 2010)

noch längst nicht fahrbar , die code ist die 2011er version


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Mai 2010)

hamburger berg: ich habe leider das nicht ganz verstanden? magst du das nochmal erläutern, das klang ganz annehmlich?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. Mai 2010)

das sind schlechte Nachrichten !!!  ... na dann ...


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Mai 2010)

nene ich meine das mit dem behördengang


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2010)

Mal ne frage ? Wofür ist die ganze Kappen-Batterie ? an der gabel ich oben die rote und unten die blaue kappe . Links unten steckt ne normale schraube drin , zusätlich habe ich hier diese 3 Kappen . Wofür ?
Inzwischen hat er sich gemeldet : Hier ein Email auszug :"die hohe brücke kamm so bei mir an hatte sie nie benutzt 
> > warum passt die steck achse nicht?
> > ich hatte die gabel seit monatn so verpackt musste nur noch auf die achse
> > warten 
> > mir hat einer ausm ibc mal eine travis ohne achse geschickt nach 2wochen
> > hatte er mir die achse geschickt er meinte diese achse passt in die travis
> > also hatte ich so so einfach isn packt mit reingetan werd ihn nochmal
> > anschreibe sorry werd mich drum kümmern "
Und Hier Nochmal : " das casting ist ok denke mal das mir einer eine falsche achse geschickt hat dachte die wären gleich bei manitou deshalb ging ich davon aus das die passen wird  ich werd ma versuchen  mit merida kontackt aufzunehmen und die achsenklemung besorgen und an dich schicken ich kenn das hatte selber probleme mit einem ausn ibc forum leider kann ich mich erst montag drum kümmern habe beruflich diese woche keine zeit "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2010)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/5/4/6/8/_/large/P070510_14.530002.JPG
Neue Aufgedeckte schäden


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Mai 2010)

also das ist nicht standard^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2010)

Ne , das gewinde ist im sack und um es zu vertuschen hat er es mit klebeband versucht zu befestigen , nur beim drehen merkt man es . Hab ihm aufgefordert das geld zu überweisen , desweiteren habe ich es dem Forum gemeldet und der Forums chef wird sich heute noch bei mir melden .


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2010)

Und siehe hier


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Mai 2010)

coool, was hastn für dat teil bezahlt?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2010)

370 flocken , werde verlangem das er mir 377 zurück zahlt , werde es nicht einsehen dafür dann noch versand kosten zu zahlen


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Mai 2010)

joar, das macht sinn.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2010)

Also weiter suchen nach travis ( Dorado ?) , ich wurde aber von anderen schon vorgewarnt das so etwas länger dauern kann mit dem zurück zahlen


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Mai 2010)

ohhh jaaaa....
















also kann länger dauern. dorado passt optisch nicht in das bike, so finde ich


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2010)

kann mir schon denken das sie optisch gut passt , aber die travis gefällt mir schon vom ding her in dem bike . Wenn es länger dauert muß halt mein bekannter ran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (7. Mai 2010)

wieso, arbeitet der aufm kiez?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2010)

nee , aber in mir 
Das MONSTER in mir  , penetrant nervig lol


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Mai 2010)

no soy austriaco? hab das nicht kapiert


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2010)

Ich hab das talent extrem nervig zu werden wenn es sein muß . Werde mich da nicht lange hinhalten lassen .


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Mai 2010)

sag ich jetzt mal nichts zu


----------



## HenryMorgan (7. Mai 2010)

heya zusammen , hab mein rad fertig, habs auch gleich letztes WE in willingen getestet und fährt mal richtig gut ...

saison kann losgehen !!!!

muss nur nochmal fotos machen und hochladen 

gruß stephan


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2010)

Genau 
Hab aber gemerkt das mit gabel und 230er dämpfer der sitzwinkel sehr extrem ausfällt , da wird auf jeden fall ein 240er rein müssen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2010)

Was denn für eins Henry ?


----------



## HenryMorgan (7. Mai 2010)

ktm aphex , ist jetzt ein traum in einem freundlichem mattschwarz mit ner weißen 888


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2010)

Bestimmt cool  dann sag ich mal viel spaß und bitte nen bild


----------



## HenryMorgan (7. Mai 2010)

hab grad mal n bild mit dem handy gemacht 
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/3/7/8/8/_/medium/attachment.jpeg?0


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2010)

oh mit einer wackel-dackel-buchsen-888  nice Aber


----------



## HenryMorgan (7. Mai 2010)

die 888 ist ja noch neu, bin mal gespannt wann sie anfängt zu klappern


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2010)

Das ist auch einer der gründe warum ich keine 888 möchte von 08 bis 09  optisch gefallen sie mir ja


----------



## HenryMorgan (7. Mai 2010)

die gab es zum spottpreis von unter 400â¬ wenn sie nicht hÃ¤llt gibs halt was neues ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2010)

trotzdem kein pappenstiel


----------



## HenryMorgan (7. Mai 2010)

was für ne gabel fährst du jetzt banchee??


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2010)

Erstens hab ich nur ne baustelle und kein bike 
zweitens hab ich ne betrugs gabel statt ne federgabel , aber um deine neugier zu stillen ..... es soll ne travis tripple dastellen


----------



## HenryMorgan (7. Mai 2010)

stimmt hatte da irgentwas gelesen .
ich habe meinen rahmen aus der schweiz und am zoll hatte ich fast tränen in den augen.
aber jetzt nach neuer lacke und schwingenlagern bin ich ganz zufrieden .
am gewicht muss ich noch arbeiten bin jetzt bei 19,5kg , da muss noch was runter .


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2010)

ich plane die 19 an bei meinem


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2010)

Ok. Ich mecker mal auf hohem Niveau. Mein Rad ist mit 8,2 und DH Schlappen viiiiieeeeel zu schwer. 16,xx wäre ok


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2010)

shadow hör auf evil zu imitieren


----------



## HenryMorgan (7. Mai 2010)

ich könnt mit anderen reifen und pedalen bestimmt noch 1,5kg sparen, aber die rainkings fahren sich echt gut im bikepark und ohne klicks fahre ich wie der erste mensch berg ab.
aber ich könnte wenn ich wollte


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Mai 2010)

ich könnt euch ja ein racebikebike für saubere dh skills in deutschland nennen...


200mm vorne hinten, forty gabel, 241er revox dämpfer, beides titanfedern.  big air rahmen mit meinen dämpferaufnahmen. da kömmst auf rund 17,8kg mit leichten pedalen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2010)

Das war ernst gemeint

Mit dem BeOne würde man ein Kilo mindestens sparen. Also 16,xx.

Die Rainkings sind eine Wucht. Heute in Hahnenklee bei übelsten Streckenbedingungen eigentlich immer Grip am VR gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2010)

So also er hat geschrieben und gemeint er überweist das geld montag zurück ,aber der hammer war die aussage " Du kannst froh sein das ich dir das geld zurück überweise" alter wie frech ist das denn ?


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Mai 2010)

joar, egal. schon so ganz okay.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Mai 2010)

Abwarten  Die suche geht weiter  Was wiegt ne Dorado ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Mai 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Rainkings sind eine Wucht. Heute in Hahnenklee bei übelsten Streckenbedingungen eigentlich immer Grip am VR gehabt.


Hat man gesehen... und weg ist der Schattenschatzi
Nee, war richtig geil, trotz PIEP-Wetter
Ich bin aber immernoch müde und meinen Handgeleniken und Zeigenfingern könnte es besser gehen

Malte, kannste in unserem Gruppenalbum ein Album zu Hahnenklee aufmachen? dann kann ich die da rein posten---->Schon erledingt

@banshee: ich denke, du solltest glücklich sein, das geld wiederzubekommen. manche antworten auf solche anfragen erst gar nicht


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. Mai 2010)

Na ja ich möchte es mal so formulieren , der IBC-Chef weiß bescheid , ich habe zeugen , detailierten schriftverkehr , detailierte Foto dokumentation , und das deutsche gesetzbuch  da bleibt nicht viel handlungsfreiheit seinerseits 
@Shadow: was wiegen denn die Rainkings ? bauen die breiter als die Big Betty ? denn dei passen bei mir gerade noch glaube ich .Wobei ich auch ein auge auf die Rubber Queen geworfen habe


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Mai 2010)

das gewicht von seinem rain king ist in seinem fotoalbum
KLICK
wiegt 1210g im neuem Neuzustand


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. Mai 2010)

Aha , das unnötige öffnen vermeide ich zur zeit , da ich nur mit GPRS surfe , da dauern die seiten sehr laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangsam , 1210g ist aber ne menge , dann evtl doch mal Rubber Quenn pribieren ( 850g )


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Mai 2010)

Die sollen bei regen und Nässe auch sehr genialen Grip haben

Nein, Peatyyy hats beim Lisboa DH gelegt, mit schmerzenden Folgen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Mai 2010)

Shadow was wiegt die dorado ? erhalte angaben von 2,2kg bis 3,8 kg ..... was wiegt sie denn nun ? du hattest doch eine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (9. Mai 2010)

es gibt auch viele unterschiedliche modelle. malte hatte eine 170er oder 180er carbon dorade von (alt). es gab auch die sc, die wiegen natürlich deutlich weniger.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Mai 2010)

Die alte Carbonvariante hatte etwa 3,5 kg. Die aktuellen Dorados wiegen knapp unter 3.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Mai 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=271216
also zuerst meinte der käufer 2,2 , beim nachharken dann 2.6 . Nun sagt er er hat gewogen und es sollen 2900 sein .
Für 420 soll sie mir gehören


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Mai 2010)

ist eine sehr wartungsintensive gabel. wenn du nicht die möglichkeiten, wie malte oder ich hast, kann ich dir nur abraten. das ist ein exot und will dementsprechend behandelt werden.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Mai 2010)

.... oh alter es ist mir nicht möglich mal eine gabel zu bekommen .... *mecker motz auf dem tisch hau* ..... ICH WILL DOCH FAHREN ! Heul heul


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Mai 2010)

Wartungsintensiv ist relativ....
Die Dora ist klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (9. Mai 2010)

man merkt... malte bereut seine tat...












die dorado verkauft zu haben...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Mai 2010)

Na wie jetzt ? jungs zwei koriphären im gabel bau und ihr seid euch nicht einig ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Mai 2010)

für 500 kann er sie von mir kaufen  scherz beiseite


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Mai 2010)

ne, die gabel ist absolut klasse, ich beneide jeden, der sie hat. 

aber ich bin der meinung, dass man für die gabel die möglichkeiten haben muss mal fix sie auseinander schrauben zu können und hier und da zu schmieren. oder genau wissen, wie man einen ölwechsel macht. (Thema richtig entlüften)


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Mai 2010)

Da ist sonst nix im bike markt , taiwan 888 und ein paar boxxer worldcup , aber keine RC2X oder Travis


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Mai 2010)

hmmm ja. das ist natürlich doof.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Mai 2010)

Die Dora braucht nur öfter mal neues Schmieröl. Das ist aber total easy. Entlüften macht man einmal ordentlich und dann jahrelang garnicht mehr.


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Mai 2010)

naja, das vermutest du. du hast sie ja gleich wieder verkauft, nachdem sie ordentlich entlüftet hast. 

seit mir nicht böse, ich finde die gabel absolut pornös, aber ich sag nur, wie es ist.

kauf sie, fände ich geil, kannst aber auch ganz viel nervkram damit bekommen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Mai 2010)

Ja aber was dann ? die alternative im bike markt ist ja mau . Ne wackel-dackel-buchsen 888 ? bin ja immer noch marzocchi fan ... aber diese buchsen ? mmh .... Und boxxer ? ich weiß nich , ne 2010er veilleicht , sind mir aber zu teuer


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Mai 2010)

Kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Mai 2010)

Ja zurück gelegt ist sie ja für mich schon , aber will mir ja nicht wieder nen murks kauf antun , weswegen ich mich genau informiere diesmal....Travis gibts ja nicht zur zeit


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Mai 2010)

kaufen, aber nur mit dem hintergedanke! aber pornogabel. wollte sie dir nicht wirklich madig reden, aber man muss es schon wissen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Mai 2010)

ach daddel , wir sind ja alle erwachsen , war auch nicht mein empfinden . Dann versuche ich sie mal , von Evil kam der die info mit dem Dorado traveln  aber für die dorado brauche ich auf jeden fall nen drehmoment schlüssel , bei carbon verstehe ich kein spaß . Daddel bist den sattel schon mal gefahren ? Rein von der neugier her ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Mai 2010)

Die Dorado hat Aluklemmbereiche für die Brücken. Das kannst du guten Gewissens von Hand machen. Gute Entscheidung auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Mai 2010)

nein, der ist noch orginal verpackt. nichtmal geöffnet. wenn du möchtest, dann schraube ich ihn mal ran, aber rein vom hand gefühl ist der nicht supersoft, aber auch nicht hart. also nach meinem handempfinden, wie es gehört.


evil ist ein spinner. 

malte hat das mit dem traveln probiert, das ist modelabhängig.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Mai 2010)

Da funktioniert bei jeder Dorado, außerder der 170mm Spezialversion. Und evil zu pauschalisieren bringt nix, von Gabel hat er einfach Ahnung.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Mai 2010)

ok dann kann ich dir ja die schuld geben falls es ein fehlkauf war  , hab mal bei pinkbike geschaut , mein frame baut in verbindung mit einer dorado sehr flach vorne , läst sich das bis zu einem gewissen klemmbereich verschieben ? Ist die dorado straff oder schon gut vom ansprechverhalten her ? Reichen einem die 180 mm . In hamburg wahrscheinlich ja oder ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Mai 2010)

Kannst ja mal testen wenn du lust hast . Er meinte kürzere negativ feder und längere Hauptfeder .


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Mai 2010)

Die 180mm der Dorado fühlen sich nach vieeeeel mehr an. Das ist absolut genial. Besser als Boxxer oder 888. Straff ist sie, aber vom Ansprechverhalten her trotzdem sehr gut. Aber das ist für eine DH Gabel auch nicht so wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (9. Mai 2010)

meinst du "die gabel" oder gabeln?

das erste kann sogar stimmen.

das zweitere nicht, du hast sicher den 888 tuningprojektthread gelesen, was für einen schwachsinn er da reingeschrieben hat. immerhin hat er sich dann einfach heraus gezogen, ohne stress zu machen.


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Mai 2010)

banshee, dann brauchst du auch keinen 240er dämpfer mehr und hast ein akira fahrwerk


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Mai 2010)

Daddel hast du mal in mein album geschaut was ich für nen krassen sitzwinkel hab als die travis drin war ? allein schon deswegen bräuchte ich nen längeren , es sei denn die dorado wird so flach bauen ,dann relativiert sich das wieder


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Mai 2010)

das meine ich ja, mit der dorado kann das echt gut hinhauen. schau mal den unterschied bei malte der travis und der dorado. okay, das sind auch unterchiedliche federwege, aber trozdem


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Mai 2010)

Das sind bis zu 7cm Unterschied in der Bauhöhe.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Mai 2010)

Ich muß gestehen ich hab shadows B One mit der dorado auf meinem stick  und ja die dorado scheint definitiv flach zu bauen , hoffe nur das sich damit keine überschlagsgefühle entwickeln beim starken gefälle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (9. Mai 2010)

okay, also 4cm bei einer 200er dorado und 5cm bei einer 190er?


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Mai 2010)

is klar^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Mai 2010)

Na ja im volkspark gibt es 1-2 stellen wo du echt mit dem arsch übers hinterrad mußt .


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Mai 2010)

^_^ 


fürn volkspark baut man sich aber nicht so ein bike auf!!!!!!! :[email protected]

glaubst du tatsächlich, dass man das mit gee athertons bike dann nicht müsste=?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Mai 2010)

Das war ein BEISPIEL JUNGER MAN


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Mai 2010)

ich muss noch lernen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Mai 2010)

riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiichtig  , daddel bist dabei  ? Fahrrad sternfahrt im juni ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Mai 2010)

Sooo die unendliche geschichte geht weiter , Evil hat mir eine dorado mit akira tuning und auf 200mm aufgetravelt , mit 3,4 kg , für 220 + versand angeboten aber ohne direkt vorbau


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Mai 2010)

Was wiegst du?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Mai 2010)

Fahrfertig 93 kg kampfgewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Mai 2010)

Frag ihn, ob er sie auf 180 oder 190mm zurückbaut und kauf sie. Mir hat er sie auch schon mal angeboten und die Gabel ist völlig ok. Bei 95kg halte ich den 200mm Umbau aber für nicht steif genug.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Mai 2010)

hast du sie denn schon mal gesehen ? du verstehst dich einigermaßen mit ihm oder ? ist das denn so ein tuining experiment von ihm . Ich meine hält das was er gebaut hat ? ich muß nur noch wissen wie viel das steuerrohr misst und die einbaulänge . Ist das zurück travel denn auch von mir möglich ? denn dan würde ich die 200 testen , betrifft das mit dem federweg einzig und allein der verwindung oder besteht die möglichkeit das etwas bricht


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Mai 2010)

Die Überlappung der Rohre wird geringer, die Hebelkräfte größer. Deshalb ist die Belastung natürlich größer. Evil ist die Gabel in dem Setup selbst gefahren und wiegt etwa so viel wie du, er meinte die Steifigkeit geht voll in Ordnung. Ich persönlich würde bei deinem Gewicht die 200mm nicht ausreizen wollen. 180 oder 190 sind aber völlig ok. Die Dorado hält extrem viel aus. Bevor die bricht verzieht sie sich, was man aber dank USD wieder beheben kann (meine war auch mal in sich verdreht).
Und ich denke, dass Evil weiß was er tut (zumindest bei den alten Gabeln). Er ist auch nicht der Einzige, der den Umbau gemacht hat.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Mai 2010)

Also meinst die 220 + Versand ( ca 45 euro ) +die kosten für den vorbau sind dennoch ein gutes angebot ? 200 mm statt 180mm sind dennoch eine versuchung auch in hinsicht auf die einbaulänge , läßt sich die einbaulänge denn in einem kleinen rahmen verstellen durch die klemmung ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Mai 2010)

Ein kleines Stück. Ich glaube um etwa 1,5cm. 
Und frag Evil, ob er das Material für den Rückbau mitschickt. Vorbau würde ich sowieso einen normalen nehmen, das ist bei Stürzen besser für die Gabel.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Mai 2010)

Na ja also die bilder die ich gesehen hab von sämtlichen dorados ist die das die steuerrohre so knapp geschnitten sind für direkt mount . Ja das ist immer die gefahr das du dir die komplette gabel verdrehst du die starre verbindung beim direkt mount


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Mai 2010)

Da ist man mal einen Tag nicht on und schon wird hier "Die unendliche Geschichte" neugeschrieben


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Mai 2010)

aber wie der name schon dagt , sie hört nie auf


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Mai 2010)

ja, das wird bestimmt noch ein 1000seitiger Wälzer werden

ich merke gerade, ich drücke mich einmal wieder erfolgreich vorm lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Mai 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch
...hach, so ein Abitur ist herrlich


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Mai 2010)

L*** mich
Und dann muss ich auch noch zum Impfen(3Tage kein Sport:kotz.
Da habe ich ja mal gar keinen Bock druff

Wegen BIlder:
lass mal schauen, ob wir uns am langen WE irgendwie treffen können, vllt. sogar zu uns nicolo


Naja, ich gehe jetzt lernen, ich will dieses Halbjahr ne 1 in Erdkunde Eine 2 reicht mir nicht*sich selbst Streber nenn*


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Mai 2010)

ok, kauf ich dann  mist, ich war unartig. mir wird er nix verkaufen nein kauf du mal. würde niemals nein sagen, bei den preis.

ja, also ich hab ab donnerstag 12 tage ferien. 

vaddertach kann ich erst ab ca. 13:00 uhr von daheim los, vorher bin ich "arbeiten"

sonst am wochenende wäre ich für biken bei mir, als auch bei euch interessiert. die doppelte nutzung insbesondere.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Mai 2010)

Ach ne .... warste böse ? 
 Aber mit versand liege ich auch bei 270 + evtl nen vorbau bei dem ich erstmal prüfen muß was der kostet


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Mai 2010)

warum 45 euro versand? gild zollgebüren nicht eigentlich nur bei neuen artikeln?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Mai 2010)

das weiß ich nicht ,er meinte zwischen 30 -40 euro , ich hab keine ahnung von käufen im ausland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (10. Mai 2010)

ausland - also eu ausland ist eigentlich kein ding, nur die schweiz hats nie so weit gebracht  gab einige gründe, gründe aus eigenem interesse und gründe, die sie nicht einhalten können. 

daher schweiz =teuer, das stimmt.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Mai 2010)

ist ja noch gar nicht sicher ob ich sie nehme ,sind noch ein paar dinge die geklärt werden müssen


----------



## HamburgerBerg (10. Mai 2010)

mädels, ihr fehlt mir 

ne, ich habe leider dick Stress - keine Zusage, nun mach ich ma schnell Alternativ-Bewerbungen klar, da geht mal in den Tagen hier nicht so viel mit mir.
nur dass ihr's wisst 

 bis dennsen


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Mai 2010)

45 mit Zoll und Versand kommt hin. So ähnlich sind die Kosten bei Akira auch.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. Mai 2010)

wahnsinn preise ..... weiß aber immer noch nicht die maße der dorado , oder den preis seiner RC2X


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Mai 2010)

Test 123......


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Mai 2010)

?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Mai 2010)

Nix  wollte nur opfer anlocken um mich zu erheitern


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin ....WO SIND MEINE PERSÖNLICHEN FOTOALBEN ? WO SIND DIE ÖFFENTLICHEN ALBEN ? ICH MACH MIR DOCH NICHT UMSONST DIE MÜHE MIT DEM ANLEGEN DER ALBEN


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Mai 2010)

Ach du Kacke???
Was soll dass denn o.Ô

Ich schreib mal einen Mod an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Mai 2010)

Hab ich schon gemacht , noch keine antwort , aber schau mal 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7148933#post7148933
Die letzte seite


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe, das wird alles wieder repariert
ich habe auch keinen Bock die Alben neu zu machen:kotz:


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Mai 2010)

ne neu machen , die mühe mache ich mir auch nicht nochmal . Irgendwie sind zwar alle bilder da  ,aber ohne alben bzw ordner , sprich es herrscht durcheinander


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Mai 2010)

naja, abwarten und tee trinken, prost


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Mai 2010)

mmh


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Mai 2010)

Der spuck ist vorbei


----------



## HamburgerBerg (13. Mai 2010)

vorhin bei der Arbeit radeln mir 2 (vermutliche) Freeerider vor meinem Dienstwagen (Krankentransporter in weiß mit blau-gelben decals)  längs ... ohne zu mir zu kuckn ...  wer von euch grüßt mich nicht ? wieso macht ihr mich neidisch? 

 na, dafür is das Wetter nur mittelprächtig 

bis bald - und prost Männer


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Mai 2010)

Hä ?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (13. Mai 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiichtig  , daddel bist dabei  ? Fahrrad sternfahrt im juni ?



ich auf jeden!
Welche Route willste fahren? ich eine mit Köhlbrandbrücke und habe dann warscheinlich n paar Leute im Gepäck ... mal sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (13. Mai 2010)

@banshee:   ich weiß nicht, ob einer aus unseren Reihen hier dat war. Ich hab euch Saufköppe ja leider noch nicht in echt gesehn, dass ich definitiv "ja/nein, das ist (nicht) XY" sagen könnte ...

@all : also ... war wer heute im Volkspark und dann an der Luruper Chaussee/ Luruper Hauptstraße Ecke Stadionstraße? da stand ich in meinem Dienstwagen


----------



## Daddelmann (13. Mai 2010)

nö, ich hab mein 200kg zweirad ausgefahren


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Mai 2010)

Also ich werde ab Harburg Rathaus fahren , die geht über die Köhlbrandbrücke . Fahre von stellingen aus mit der s bahn bis Harburg rathaus von da sind es vielleicht noch 30 m


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Mai 2010)

Sooo die gabel suche ist beendet , es wird ne Marzocchi 888 RCV modelljahr 2010 , also die neuen , brandneu original verpackt für 400 . Vom gewicht her ziehmlich schwer mit 3,7 kg , aber evil meldet sich auch nicht mehr also egal


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich verkaufe gerade diverse Teile: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=81466

 schaut rein!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Mai 2010)

Was soll es denn werden ? wenn du dein bike verkaufst mußt du ja schon was im kopf haben als ersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (18. Mai 2010)

nö, biken kotzt mich sowas von an. alles fürn arsch


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Mai 2010)

Hä ?


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Mai 2010)

ja kp, alles doof.


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Mai 2010)

nein quatsch, ich hab einen frame im kopf, den ich haben will


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Mai 2010)

Alter das klang ziemlich nach depressionen , damit macht man keine scherze . Und in welche richtung geht es ? Fischer ?


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Mai 2010)

doch im 5min rahmen macht man damit späße

fischer, wenn bitte nur fischer price


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Mai 2010)

Verstehst ? die aus dem baumarkt  also ? wofür braucht man so viel geld ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Mai 2010)

Hmm, ein Big Air.......... Ich glaube eher nicht

So Jungs, ich habe mal ne Frage:
Da mein Vorbau mit 120mm Länger doch recht lang ist und ich teilweise auf längeren touren in der ebene es im rücken merke und sowieso FR-orientiert fahre, wollte ich mir vllt. demnächst einen kürzeren Vorbau holen.
Nur ist die Frage in welcher Länge. Zur verfüngung steht 60-110mm.
60mm ist zu kurz, ist ja kein FR-HT und 110mm bringen nicht wirklich viel. Ich favorisiere 80 oder 90mm.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Mai 2010)

Kann man nicht pauschal klären , hängt von bike ab , fahrergröße , geometrie und persöhnliche vorlieben . Bin im scream auch 0mm und 60 mm länge gefahren , mir sagte der kurze mehr zu


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Mai 2010)

deswegen frage ich ja
ich habe nämlich keine Lust das zurückzuschicken, wenn ich mir einen bestellen sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Mai 2010)

Besorg dir welche aus dem bike markt , Vorbauten sind Wohlfühl Artikel , das muß man einfach testen


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Mai 2010)

Ein wohlfühlartikel ist für mich schokolade
ja, mal gucken. vllt. läuft mir ja demnächst auch zufällig ein 100mm vorbau oder so über den weg und ich kann den mal kurz an mein rad schrauben


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Mai 2010)

Das ja heftigst lang , kissen auf den lenker und man kann dann sogar liegen


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Mai 2010)

nee, momentan ist der lenker dafür zu weit weg
mal schauen, ich werde mal so in richtung 90mm gucken.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Mai 2010)

Wenn du bis monats anfang wartest kannst meinen testen oder auch kaufen , möchte einen neuen


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Mai 2010)

60mm oder 90mm?
testen würde ich definitiv einmal, obwolh ich einen 60mm Vorbau auch bei Malte testen kann


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Mai 2010)

60mm


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Mai 2010)

hmm, ja mal schauen. wenn man sich mal trifft


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Mai 2010)

sonst spielt daddel den kurier , wenn ich nen neuen hab kann der ja ruig mal ne woche oder so weg sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Mai 2010)

90mm


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Mai 2010)

in 2 tagen entscheidet sich, ob ich ein neues bike hab oder nicht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Mai 2010)

Viel Glück!


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Mai 2010)

wenn er binnen 2 tage ein besseres angebot bekommt als meins, erhält die person den zuschlag. wenn nicht, bekomm ich ihn


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Mai 2010)

ja was denn für eins ?


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Mai 2010)

sag ich nicht^^ sonst kauft ihr das^^ donnerstag spät abend ist auflösung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Mai 2010)

Genau  hätte ja gerne das Foes im bikemarkt gekauft , aber war schon reserviert . Dann sind die nächsten tage für dich ja genauso spannend wie für mich , denn ich bin gespannt ob meine letzten teile bis zum wochenende kommen , aber glaub nich denn da kommt ja was aus österreich . Hoffentlich werd ich nicht neidisch sonst freu ich mich nicht über meinen frame lol


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Mai 2010)

verprochen, du wirst nicht neidisch  dafür sind wir zu verschieden


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Mai 2010)

Hey Hey  Hey  Du würdest dich wundern , es sei denn du kommst mit nem slope style bike an oder nem enduro . Aber bestimmt mit nem torque oder dem neuen big hit


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Mai 2010)

von den röbsten Eckdaten ist es fast so wie mein Bergamont. also die 200er klasse


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß es


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Mai 2010)

schnabel halten!


----------



## christophersch (19. Mai 2010)

ich hab auch ein neues Bike!
höhö...
ist morgen da!!! *freu*!

Gruß

Christopher

PS: sieht man euch eigentlich auch in Winterberg?


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Mai 2010)

max und jonas bellmann wird man dort sehen!


----------



## christophersch (19. Mai 2010)

du auch?


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Mai 2010)

nein, ich kratze jeden cent zusammen für den neuen rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (19. Mai 2010)

okey dokey,
nächstes WE ist dann Session bei mir...

hau rein


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Mai 2010)

du meinst 29 +30.5?


----------



## christophersch (19. Mai 2010)

jop


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Mai 2010)

wenn ich bis dahin mein bike hab, bin ich dabei


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Mai 2010)

Daddel dann nehme ich mal an der dämpfer tausch hat sich dann erledigt ? ICH hab ja erst meinen neuen frame gekriegt  das heißt mir kannst du es sagen  oder nen tip ?


----------



## humptidei (19. Mai 2010)

ich weiß es, ich weiß es  
aber keine angst daddel, von mir erfährts niemand...
ist denn von den hamburgern sonst noch jemand außer jonas, michel, chris und mir beim dirtmasters festival?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Mai 2010)

na hoffentlich ist meins schneller fertig


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Mai 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> 90mm


OK, dann bestätigt sich meine meinung ja
ich suche mal einen im bikemarkt...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Mai 2010)

bei allem respekt , aber shadow kann nicht wissen was FÜR DICH am besten ist , das wäre so als würde er sagen was du am liebsten ißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Mai 2010)

Also, er kann das echt schon ganz gut einschätzen
1. Er arbeitet seit Jahren in Bikeläden,
2. kennt mich, meinen Fahrstil, meine Größe und mein Rad und
3. hat er meine Meinung bestätigt und damit wird es für mich klar, wonach ich suchen sollte
Außerdem teste ich vorher z.B. nochmal seinen 70mm Vorbau


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Mai 2010)

war nur ein hinweis


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Mai 2010)

klang aber ein bisschen aufbrausend


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Mai 2010)

nö , mußt du falsch interpretiert haben , passiert ja schnell mal bei text kontakten


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Mai 2010)

ok, darin bin ich meister, im dinge falsch interpretieren
Man, wie man Leute damit nerven kann


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Mai 2010)

Probier das nicht in der Abiklausur im Deutsch LK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (19. Mai 2010)

ich will in meinem Urlaub auch in Winterberg Halt machen - da sind aber nicht die Masters, wenn ich Dödel dat nicht verpeil - ich mach die Tour durch die Parks im Ruam vom 7.6.-17.6. inklusive mal nur abhängen etc.

 mal schauen!

bis denn


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Mai 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Probier das nicht in der Abiklausur im Deutsch LK


Deutsch LK, was bist du denn für einer
Englisch, Geschichte, Erdkunde und Chemie strebe ich an. Das kann ich wenigstens
Ok, Mathe könnte ich auch probieren, jetzt wo wir ne Formelsammlung haben


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Mai 2010)

So daddel ..... was für nen bock wird es denn nun ?
Und der sattel ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Mai 2010)

guck in anderen HH-Fred, da steht drinne, was er fürn neues rad hat


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Mai 2010)

ja wir mailten gestern abend auch noch , daher wußte ich es schon . 
"Oh großer weiser shadow ! erhöre mich und schenke mir weißheit"  , Jemand möchte seinen 240er 5th element gegen meinen 230er swinger 6way akira tauschen ,taugt der was ? und was für buchsen bräuchte ich ? daddel vermutet Fox
Und bevor ich es vergesse : Die neue Mtb Rider! Fett Fett


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Mai 2010)

Hmmm. Der 4th Element ist im Originalzustand genauso ein Sirupdämpfer wie die Swinger. Das müsste auf jeden Fall was dran gemacht werden.
Buchsen weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. Mai 2010)

daddel hat mir zwar seinen angeboten für 110 , aber ich hab nen klasse dämpfer wo ich eigentlich der meinung bin der müßte tauschbar sein . Hast die mtb rider denn schon gesehen ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Mai 2010)

hey banshee, ist in der mtb-rider ein bericht zur Endurochallange drinne?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Mai 2010)

jup , aber nicht sehr umfangreif , keine richtigen bilder oder ergebnisse . ABER malte hat ein fettes 2 seitiges foto in der galerie , der hund  nicht mehr lange und derek westerlund und todd barber rufen bei ihm an


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Mai 2010)

Echt? Alter, die muss ich mir doch glatt mal kaufen o.Ô
Hmm, ich muss wohl zur Tanke heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Mai 2010)

ist auch nen schöner bike test drin , 6 downhill bikes von 2100 bis 3000 euro . Mal ne frage , wenn ich meine neue digi cam an den pc anschließe reagiert gar nix mehr  und nu ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Mai 2010)

hmm, kann ich dir so auch nicht sagen, sorry
Vllt. musst du erst ein treiber installieren, lag eine CD bei?


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Mai 2010)

Was ist es für eine?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Mai 2010)

Moin Malte  eine Rollei Compactline 130 , eher gekauft weil ich noch keine hatte und der preis sau günstg war , 35 euro 10 megapixel
Und ja eine cd lag bei sowie ein bild bearbeitungsprogramm


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Mai 2010)

CD schonmal reingeschmissen?
wenn nicht, mach mal eibnfach. sonst mal ins Use-Manuel glubschen, obman ein Programm installieren bzw. runterladen muss


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Mai 2010)

scon passiert  klappt auch , nur beim uplad ins forum meldet er fehler , ist wohl zu groß die datei


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Mai 2010)

...oder der falsche dateityp


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Mai 2010)

Nö bild datei ist standart , nämlich JPEG


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Mai 2010)

Image Resizer Runterladen und instalieren=>Rechtsklick auf das Bild=>Resize Picture=>Größe auswählen=>freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Mai 2010)

Wnn ich mal lust habe vielleicht . wie kommt daddel eigentlich auf iron horse ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Mai 2010)

gutes Angebot bekommen vllt.?

Ich musste heute leider einen echt fieses Sturz mit ansehen, an der Brücke über den Büsenbach, mal sehen was mit der Schulter los ist beim Kumpel.
Zum GLück hatte er ein Helm auf, also Leute, immer schön mit Helm fahren


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Mai 2010)

Helm hab ich nicht , nehme immer ne kokos nuß


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Mai 2010)

aber bitte ernstgemeinte dinge nicht immer ins lächerliche ziehen, besonders nicht dieses Thema


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Mai 2010)

Ich hab wirklich keinen , bzw hab schon einen aber den kann ich absolut nicht mehr benutzen weil er beim tragen schmerzen auf dem kopf verursacht , welcher es wird ist schon entschieden , aber erstmal bike fahrbar machen und dann den helm


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Mai 2010)

SOOO DAMIT es weiter heißt safety first


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Mai 2010)

richtig ich hab da auch meinen immer an, ich kann nochnichtmal ohne fahren weil mein Helmchen leider nicht in meinen Biker-Rucksack passt, so dass ich ihn schon auf der Anfahrt anhaben muss. Am Lenker oder so ist mir zu gefährlich / unbequem  

 hammer Wetter - vllt bin ich nachher doch noch mal ne Runde ... aber erstmal die Wäsche und sooo - hab sonst bald nix mehr 

bis denn


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Mai 2010)

bevor ich nen helm benutze muß ich erstmal kontaktlinsen besorgen  bestimmt teuer


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Mai 2010)

es fahren viele auch mit brille unter dem Helm und Goggle


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Mai 2010)

wie geht das ? habs probiert , keine 10 m und alles ist beschlagen
aber ich sehe das auch als sicherheitsaspekt , wenn es richtig rüttelt rutscht dir auch mal die brille runter , und ungefährlich ist es nicht


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Mai 2010)

ja, das stimmt schon


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Mai 2010)

wie gesagt hab es mit brille mal probiert , wohlgemerkt im sommer , hab nach nen paar sec nix mehr gesehen . Kommt daddel erst morgen wieder on ? langsam brauch ich den sattel


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Mai 2010)

Man weiß es nicht
Malte ist ab morgen für 2Wochen nicht da


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Mai 2010)

oh echt ? malte gab es schon antwort von Mountain Cycle ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Mai 2010)

Sorry, habe erst vor 4 Tagen geschrieben und bin die nächsten 12 Tage weg. Kann also noch ein bisschen dauern


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Mai 2010)

ne hab ich schon gehört , deswegen wollte ich auch kurz fragen , dann weiß ich bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Mai 2010)

banshee: ich habe gestern auch viele mit Brille unter Fullface gesehen! aus meiner Sicht ist es das beste, eine Brille nur fürs Biken zu machen - ohne Glas und dann mit einem Rahmen und Fassung, die unter die Goggles passen - dann rutschen die auch nciht.
sonst gibt es da nur teurere Varianten ... mein Vater war Augenoptikermeister  ... da kann ich dir viel erzählen ^^

so, ich muss gleich schlummern gehn 

tschö


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Mai 2010)

dann kannst mir bestimmt auch sagen was so kontaktlinsen kosten werden oder ? ... ja was soll ich sagen ,bei mir war alles beschlagen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Mai 2010)

Ey daddel , kriegst das sunday bis zum 20 juni hin ? , für nen höchstgeschwindigkeitstest ?


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Mai 2010)

joar bis zum 20. hab ichs logger.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Mai 2010)

@banshee: die köhlbrandbrück runter?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. Mai 2010)

@banshee: ich könnts in Erfahrung bringen, weiß es aber nicht weil ich selber keine Linsen/Brille habe ... nagut, Sonnenbrille 

@ blümchen + banshee: gut, die Köhlbrand runter bringt locker über 60 Sachen nur durch Rollen!



so, gute Nacht, bis denn


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Mai 2010)

genau leute , die köhlbrandbrücke  diesmal will ich nen höllenspeed drauf haben  durch die leichteren laufräder ....


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Mai 2010)

moin moin daddel , endlich treffe ich dich mal an
Ähm .... die markierung an der T8er , also die minimum und maximum markierung , muß die oberhalb oder unterhalb der unteren brücke sein ?


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Mai 2010)

weil wir uns auch bisher nie gesehen haben^^ freitag, samstag, sonntag, was passt dir am besten? Also bei samstag oder sonntag da könnten wir danach noch biken gehen. wenn auch ich kein bike habe, macht aber nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Mai 2010)

also samstag wäre cool , uhrzeit je nachdem ob die kurbel kommt . Hab samstag erst um 3 schluß , wenn die kurbel nicht kommt kann ich um 16 uhr hbf sein , und wenn doch dann erst 17 uhr weil ich das bike holen muß , find das dauert aber ziehmlich lange aus österreich


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Mai 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> weil wir uns auch bisher nie gesehen haben^^ .


Ne weil ich diese woche spätschicht habe und erst um 23 uhr zuhause bin


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. Mai 2010)

Hier daddel 
Die Rechtslage
Pfefferspray ist in Deutschland als Tierabwehrspray deklariert. Damit unterliegt es nicht dem Waffengesetz und darf von jedermann erworben und geführt werden (Ausnahme Versammlungen wie Demonstrationen). Der Einsatz ist nur gegen Tiere erlaubt. Im Notwehrfall (Überfall, Angriff, Raub usw.) ist aber auch die Anwendung gegen menschliche Angreifer denkbar.


----------



## Daddelmann (29. Mai 2010)

ok, ich gebe dir recht, magst du mich bewerten bezüglich des dämpfers? sofern du denn  zufrieden bist

hier der benötigte link dazu: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/274570/cat/all


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. Mai 2010)

bitte sehr


----------



## Daddelmann (29. Mai 2010)

danke dir. wir müssen mal schauen, dass dir die druckstufe reicht. wenn nicht erhöhen wir die, aber ich denke, da du nicht racen willst ist das so gut getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. Mai 2010)

ja aber wenn ich den dichtring und die madenschraube besorge dann hab ich ja eine einstellbare druckstufe oder net ?


----------



## Daddelmann (29. Mai 2010)

eine einstellbare highspeed hast du jetzt schon, nur die lowspeed´ist hinne


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. Mai 2010)

sag mal , ich hab hier doch noch den metel , knopf und schaube sollten doch gleich sein


----------



## Daddelmann (29. Mai 2010)

ja, vielleicht! könnte gut angehen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. Mai 2010)

dit war aber nicht das mono


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. Mai 2010)

hast du noch ne 2te domain ? weil du eine drin hast am bike markt


----------



## Daddelmann (29. Mai 2010)

ja ne, nur eine. aber ich biete sie an, dann käme eine 66 rein. aber das ist mir völlig egal.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. Mai 2010)

keine ...... mist hab nen blackout ..... wie heißt denn nochmal die 180er Rock shox , das dicke ding


----------



## Daddelmann (29. Mai 2010)

totem, die federt wie schei$$e^^ die mag ich gar nicht


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. Mai 2010)

oh is nich gut ? oha .... ja also 66 wäre nich schlecht , vielleicht ne 05er um eine Dc ähnliche bauhöhe zu bekommen .
Also tnc hat sowohl 600 als auch 650 auf lager ,19 kröten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. Mai 2010)

Bezeichnung	Anwendung	Farbe	Trocknungszeit
bei 22° C	Losbrechmoment
nach 1h / 24h bei 22°C
Loctite 242 mittelfest	Schraubensicherung	blau	6 Stunden	5,6N-m / 7,9N-m
Loctite 243 mittelfest	Schraubensicherung	blau	12 Stunden	3,5N-m / 12N-m
Loctite 262 mittel-hoch	 Schraubensicherung	rot	12 Stunden	3N-m / 22N-m
Loctite 290 mittel-hoch	Schraubensicherung, nachträglich	grün	3 Stunden	- / 10N-m
Loctite 603 hochfest	fügen von Welle Nabe Verbindungen	grün	10 Stunden	0,5h = >13,5N-m / >22,5N-m
Loctite 648 hochfest	fügen von Welle Nabe Verbindungen	grün	2 Stunden	0,25h = >13,5N-m / >25N-m
Loctite 2701 hochfest	Schraubensicherung	grün	12 Stunden	- / >26 -50N-m


----------



## Daddelmann (29. Mai 2010)

Bergamont rahmen ist verkauft. gerade lange telefoniert. erwünschter preis bekommen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. Mai 2010)

das ist doch klasse , war so ja nich zu erwarten , und so schnell , bin richtig neidisch , hat bei mir ja so lang gedauert


----------



## Daddelmann (29. Mai 2010)

naja, hab auch 2 wochen den rahmen inseriert gehabt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. Mai 2010)

ich doch bestimt anderthalb monate , aber auch mehr gekriegt  , wann kann man denn mit ersten bildern rechnen ?


----------



## Daddelmann (29. Mai 2010)

samstag


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. Mai 2010)

oh na dann , man darf gespannt sein was daraus gemacht wird


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Mai 2010)

daddel meinst du wenn ich mit helm protektoren usw fahre , das die 600er trotzdem reicht ? kann man mit der vorspannung noch ausreichend nachregeln ? so viel vorspannung soll man ja nicht fahren


----------



## Daddelmann (30. Mai 2010)

dann nimm eine 650er und rest wird via luftdruck geregelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (30. Mai 2010)

zum thema einbauhöhe: 

bei sram findet man folgende angaben: 

boxxer 2010 - 568mn
totem 2007 -565mm
domain 2007- 565mm

das sunday wird/ wurde standartmäßig sowohl mit boxxer, als auch mit totem verkauft. dazu kommt, dass bei der boxxer ein reduziersteuersatz verwendet wird, der voll integriert ist, also keine einbauhöhe. die totem hat ein 1.5" steuerrohr und einen 20mm hochbauenden steuersatz (unten) und ist somit 17mm höher, als die boxxer. macht einen flacheren lenkwinkel von 0,4°, als bei der boxxer, sofern man diese nicht höher stellt.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Mai 2010)

mmh ... na gut , im grunde muß das ja jeder selber wissen was er verbaut , und du weißt schließlich was du willst , persönlich würde ich Lieber ne DC verbauen , und wenn SC dann aber keine Domain . Aber wenn sie dir gefällt , warum nicht


----------



## Daddelmann (30. Mai 2010)

sähe dann so aus: find ich nicht einmal hässlich. macht den schönen anschein auch zum netten freeriden mishandelt werden zu können

ps. nach 1min erstess kommentar: wenn, dann eine totem xD


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Mai 2010)

na ja , optik ist ja bekanntlich geschmackssache , ich mein Das sunday soll ein klasse bike sein , unbestritten , aber die domain .... ist halt ne günstige gabel , und irgendwo wird sie auch abstriche habe von der funktion her


----------



## Daddelmann (30. Mai 2010)

die abstriche: motion control statt mission control- nur lowspeed druckstufe statt high und lowspeed zudem spiket motion control bei bremswellen schneller. und gewicht durch die stahlstandrohre.


----------



## Daddelmann (30. Mai 2010)

bin duschen, damit meine tränen nicht so auffallen, du mobst mich so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Mai 2010)

na ja , also die boxxer race hat auch nur Motion control , aber wenn du die domain schon verkaufst macht es doch wenig sinn als nächste gabel wieder eine zu kaufen wenn du doch mit glück so viel bessere kriegen kannst zu einem günstigen preis


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Mai 2010)

ha ha ha ha  , ja das ist mein frust abbau , da gehe ich immer auf minderheiten los die ein weiches gemüt haben


----------



## Daddelmann (30. Mai 2010)

"Silver Tuning für Manitou Swinger Coil

Das AKIRA Silver Tuning ist eine vereinfachte Version des V-22 Speed Valve Werkstunings mit einem sehr guten Preis/Performance Verhältnis.
AKIRA Silver Tunings sind für alle Swinger Coil und Revox Modelle (SPV und SFS Shim), sowie Progressive 5th Element Dämpfer erhältlich. 

Facts
Sehr feines Ansprechverhalten. Bügelt von kleinen bis ganz grossen Hindernissen alles glatt, vor allem bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, ohne das Bike durch Federbewegungen zu bremsen. Es kann auch im gröbsten Gelände mit Flat-Pedals gefahren werden, ohne dass es einem die Füsse von den Pedalen schlägt. Individuelle, interne Anpassung der Highspeed Zugstufe an die verwendete Federrate und die Eigenheiten der Hinterbaukinematik.
Wenn Du Deinen Dämpfer beispielsweise 12 Monate nach einem durchgeführten Tuning zu einem Service einsendest, erhältst Du ohne Aufpreis das neuste Tuning- Update."


das ist auch das, wo ich meinte, bei der zugstufe könnten sie was gemacht haben. weißt noch? aber das war nur ein einziger shim. bedeutet tatsächlich neues öl plus einen einzigen shim. mensch, das lohnt sich ja richtig für 165 euro tuning plus 30 euro versand^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Mai 2010)

na ... hast du schon mal nen 6way aufgehabt ? kannst du mit sicherheit sagen das das shim nicht original ist ? öl für 165 Euro ? HA , kaviar war gestern ! wer heut vermögen ist holt sich ein paar tropfen öl für 165 euro ! also für mich ist das thema tuning wohl beendet .


----------



## Daddelmann (30. Mai 2010)

naja, ich hatte einen 4 way orginal offen und der hat den gleichen dämpingstack drin. 

akira tuning ist für mich tot, push, pepe und motopitkan sind da besser deutlich besser. das goldtuning von akira ist dermaßen überteuert und die funktionsweise ist bekannt, sodass der preis sehr unverschämt ist. bei push bekommt man für das mittlere tuning bereits einen komplett neuen kolben und individuel eingestellten shimstack. die innenleben werden wenigstens auch öffentlich gestellt und im einen forum von uns haben wir auch diese gegen das original gesetzt, also echt, nicht fiktiv.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Mai 2010)

MP sind auch die die meinten das sie an meiner T8er ein tuning durchfÃ¼hren kÃ¶nne 
Zitat  Guten Tag,
> wir haben das neue Modell noch nicht getunt. Da sich aber laut unserer
> Unterlagen nichts Wesentliches verÃ¤ndert hat, kÃ¶nnten wir ein Race Tuning
> durchfÃ¼hren. Ansprechverhalten verbessern, besseres Ãl
Race Tuning (â¬ 120.-)

Das Race Tuning stellt eine vereinfachte Version des Pro Race Tunings dar, das sich durch einen gÃ¼nstigen Preis und gute Performance auszeichnet

Facts:
Sehr feines Ansprechverhalten. Verwendung eines speziell fÃ¼r den jeweiligen DÃ¤mpfer oder der jeweiligen Gabel abgestimmten DÃ¤mpfungsÃ¶ls. Bietet mehr Traktion und lÃ¤sst das Bike sensibler reagieren. Selbst bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten ist man sicherer unterwegs. Durch Verbesserung des Ansprechverhaltens kann das Bike auch im grÃ¶bsten GelÃ¤nde mit viel Traktion gefahren werden ohne dass SchlÃ¤ge unmittelbar auf den Lenker wirken .
Umbau zu einem MP-Suspension Race Federelement erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r:

Gabeln:

Rock Shox Gabeln mit Motion- oder Mission-Control
Manitou Gabeln mit TPC-, TPC+- oder Intrinsic-System
Marzocchi Gabeln nur mit RC2 oder RC3 Kartusche
Andere Gabeln auf Anfrage
Das klingt fÃ¼r mich nach  genau dem selben , nur rund 40 euro weniger


----------



## Daddelmann (30. Mai 2010)

ja, das tuning hatten sie zwischenzeitlich heraus genommen, weil sie selber meinten, dass das kaum sinn macht, aber die nachfrage danach war recht hoch... deswegen haben sie es wieder hinein genommen. ich glaube von 2008-2009 war es aus dem programm...nagel mich da aber jetzt nicht fest


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Mai 2010)

aber ganz ehlich , jeder der ne flasche auf bekommt kann auch so nen tuning durch führen wenn es nen ölwechsel beinhaltet , bin jetzt auch nen tuner , 70 euro für nen ölwechsel .
Und zum thema ölqualität bei akira : Man verwendet öle von Motorex

Daddel was hälst du davon ? bin schwer angetan
http://media1.hibike.com/video/NC17_EmpireSpro2.exe


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Mai 2010)

So, ich habe gerade folgendes bestellt:
1x SwissStop Formula Oro Bremsbeläge
1x Five Ten Freerider 2010 schwarz/grau
1x 661 Kyle Strait Knee Guards
1x 661 Comp Handschuh 2010 cyan/schwarz fürn Kumpel.

Daddel, ich würde da auch ne Totem reinbauen.
Perfekt auf einen abgestimmt, sind die glaube ich richtig gut.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Mai 2010)

sind ja freeride parts  gibts da auch nen freerider zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (30. Mai 2010)

die totem ist hässlich. und ich habe kein geld dazu. also lasst wirklich bitte die kommentare. ich habe schon genug stress mit meinen eltern wegen dem rahmen ansich.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Mai 2010)

wieso das denn ? , die ist doch eh zu schwer


----------



## Daddelmann (30. Mai 2010)

die totem und die domain wiegen das gleiche


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Mai 2010)

ich meinte wieso ärger ?
Hab mal was gelesen das die totem knapp 3 kg wiegt


----------



## Daddelmann (30. Mai 2010)

jaja, geld zusammen halten usw. das übliche


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Mai 2010)

sag mal , wie alt bist du eigentlich ? hab ich das schonmal gefragt ?
Was geht ab hier im Forum ? ist da einer über das kabel gestolpert lol


----------



## Daddelmann (30. Mai 2010)

ich gehe so langsam auf die 19 zu, auch wenn ich nicht so aussehe^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Mai 2010)

also volljährig  problem gelöst !


----------



## Daddelmann (30. Mai 2010)

haha, wieso? gibt es irgendwo ein problem?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Mai 2010)

du hast angeblich eins , ich hab immer probleme


----------



## Daddelmann (30. Mai 2010)

wieso?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Mai 2010)

ich lebe noch


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Mai 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> sind ja freeride parts  gibts da auch nen freerider zu


noch nicht, der bikemarkt hat noch nicht das richtige für mich parat
die Kniepads gehen vllt. zurück, mal gucken, wie ich mich entscheide.
Die Schuhe habe ich bestellt, weil ich ein Paar neue Straßenschuhe brauichte und nebenbei jetzt Sommer ist und meine alten Schuhe fürs biken sehr ausgelatscht und kaputt sind


----------



## Daddelmann (31. Mai 2010)

an was dachtest du denn? oder liegt es rein am finanziellen?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Mai 2010)

ey daddel .................... färht sich super  nur das heck ist arg weich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (31. Mai 2010)




----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Mai 2010)

hab jetzt bei hibike bestellt, tnc hatten sie nicht und bräuchten 2 wochen . Das schlimmste ist ja wohl das einstellen der kettenführung


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Mai 2010)

Morgen gibts ein richtiges pic in freier wildbahn


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Juni 2010)

geht so. gibt schlimmere kefüs zum einstellen,als die truvativ


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Juni 2010)

wenn du wüßtest , muß zum die diabolus kurbel abnehmen und dann per gefühl einstellen


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Juni 2010)

dann hast was falsch gemacht.^^ so hab unterricht


----------



## Goa-Freak (1. Juni 2010)

nur gut das ich nur bahnhof verstehe  

Hmm sollt ich lieber nur bike fahren und einen freund schrauben lassen, Bloem willst du mein freund sein *lach* 

oder learning by doing ? Hmmm


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Juni 2010)

wat wieso ? wo gibt denn da verständigungsprobleme ?


----------



## Goa-Freak (1. Juni 2010)

> diabolus kurbel abnehmen


 *bahnhof*



> gibt schlimmere kefüs zum einstellen,als die truvativ


 *der nächste bahnhof* 

Ich könnte den ganzen tag so weiter machen aber ich lass es mal bei den beiden beispielen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Juni 2010)

man muß die diabolus kurbel abnehmen weil man sonst nicht an die iscg schrauben heran kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goa-Freak (1. Juni 2010)

erklärst du mir dann mal was die diabolus Kurbel ist und was ist die iscg schraube ?  

sag ja könnt den ganzen tag so weiter machen ^^ 

aber ich könnte mir denken das damit die Kurbel gemeint ist aber dann bleibt noch die iscg schraube.......


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Juni 2010)

Das ist die iscg , angeordnet um das tretlager , an die schrauben komme ich nicht weil die kurbel von der form so ist das man nicht das werkzeug ansetzen kann


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Juni 2010)

daddel meinst du man kann problemlos mit MX kleidung fahren ? hätte den vorteil das man sie vorher anprobieren kann , louis u.a. , bei freeride downhill zeugs muß man ja bestellen


----------



## Goa-Freak (1. Juni 2010)

ahh ok   hab ich mir gedacht aber hab dort noch nie schrauben gesehn deshalb war ich leicht iritiert 

willst du mein freund sein zum basteln ^^  scheinst ja ahnung zu haben


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Juni 2010)

sagen wir es mal so , ich kann meine bikes selbst zusammen bauen , olwechsel usw. Wenn es tiefer in die materie geht hole ich mir auch hilfe


----------



## Goa-Freak (1. Juni 2010)

ich hab einmal den schnellspanner gelöst und das radausgebaut zählt das auch ?  
Aber wenn es um schaltung, gabel, Scheibenbremsen geht   naja (noch) keine ahnung  

Aber bis jetzt hab ich nur V-breaks und nen Baumarkt fahrad gehabt *ja ich weiß bitte steinigt mich jetzt nicht*

Langsam wirds, zumindest hoffe ich das und da ich nich biker freunde habe brauch ich ein oder zwei,  vllt ne handvoll   ich lass mich überraschen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Juni 2010)

ne das zählt Nich  Ich sag mal alles am bike kann man selber machen wenn man mit sorgfalt rangeht , außer bei dingen wo man spezial werkzeug braucht , da rentiert sich der kauf einfach nicht . Scheibenbremsen sind auch kein problem , hab früher aber auch leitung kürzen und entlüften dem shop machen lassen . Aber sobald es an dinge geht wie Gabel / dämpfer tunen lasse ich es auch lieber dem spezialisten machen 
@daddelman : Habe die madenschraube und den dichtring endlich , hab ich aus dem Metel , können wir ja irgendwann mal in angriff nehmen , weil ich das öl nich mischen will


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Juni 2010)

man kann NICHT problemlos mx kleidung nehmen. teilweise ja! das ist aber in abhängigkeit von leichtigkeit und konfort. die regenmx bekleidung kann 


@ bloem: wenn man überall herum erzählt, dass da und da secret spots sind, dann sind es keine geheimen spots mehr!!! wenn ich jedem ein geheimnis erzähle, dann ist es kein geheimnis mehr!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Juni 2010)

aber das merkt man ja im shop , ob sie bequem sind und wie belüftet . Weil bestellen ist erstens teurer und dann bestellt man 3-4 mal nur um seine passende größe zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Juni 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> an was dachtest du denn? oder liegt es rein am finanziellen?


also momentan liegt es noch rein am finanziellen
ich danchte irgendwie in richtung Scratch, SX Trail, Reign X, Torque oder sowas. Halt 160-180mm Federweg, 18Gänge und ein annehmliches Gewicht.
Der Traum wäre ja en Giant Reign X1 mit einen paar anderen parts

ach übringens, ich habe doch nicht gesagt, wo ein secretspot ist
ich habe nur von einem secrtespot gesprochen und HH ist groß


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Juni 2010)

ich denke, du weißt schon, wie das gemeint ist. danke der fürsicht.


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Juni 2010)

Ist schon klar, mache ich auch nicht.
Ich rede nur von secret spots, mehr nicht
Ich gebe keine Beschreibungen heraus.


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Juni 2010)




----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Juni 2010)

och, da habe ich ihn aber befriedigt

Mal so ne Frage, du meintest mal, dass einer mit einem Scratch bei dir an die Trails gekomme ist, oder?
Biste mal testgefahren und kannst was zum Rad sagen?


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Juni 2010)

bin ich gefahren, war aber gerade neu und bin nur gerollt. wenn du willst kann ich mal wieder ein größeres treffen organisieren, wo er auch kommt. dann kannst du das richtig begutachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Juni 2010)

Hier nochmal in seinem Natürlichen Habitat  Also sx trail ,scratch, reign ? mal ne frage , wenn es bei dir stark ums geld geht , warum dann so teure ? sind nicht gerade preiswerte marken modelle . Ich weiß das will keiner hören aber wieso nich kona ? preiswert , und im grunde wissen diewie man einsteiger bikes baut , sehr ausgereift , Oder YT


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Juni 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/276849/cat/all


----------



## Daddelmann (2. Juni 2010)

ich glaube phillip ist in der "ich glaube ich müsste mal anfangen zu sparen" phase.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Juni 2010)

dann wird es ja noch dauern  daddel hast du die umgebung gesehen bei meinen neuen bildern in der galerie ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Juni 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> [...]
> Also sx trail ,scratch, reign ? mal ne frage , wenn es bei dir stark ums geld geht , warum dann so teure ? sind nicht gerade preiswerte marken modelle . Ich weiÃ das will keiner hÃ¶ren aber wieso nich kona ? preiswert , und im grunde wissen diewie man einsteiger bikes baut , sehr ausgereift , Oder YT


Ãber ein YT Noton habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, oder ein Canyon Torque Playzone. Ich wollte mit ReignX, Scratch und SX Trail auch nur die bekannten meines anvisierten Genres aufzÃ¤hlen, um das zu verdeutlichen.
Ein Kona Stinky ist keineswegs auf Touren ausgelegt und gefÃ¤llt mir garnicht. Das ist mehr ein Freerider fÃ¼r Liftbetrieb bzw. Shuttle.
AuÃerdem gucke ich schon im Bikemarkt, ein SX Trail gabs da schonmal fÃ¼r 1350â¬ als Komplettrad!!!
Aber, naja, wir wollen hier jetzt nicht schon wieder diese Diskussion anfangen

@Daddel: das triffts auch teilweise. einerseits habe ich keine lust mein geld nur zu sparen, andererseit, bin ich mir dessen bewusst, dass ich eig. kaum Ausgaben haben dÃ¼rfte


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Juni 2010)

na ja kona heißt nicht gleich stinky , ein schönes coiler zb , nettes enduro was stabil ist . Bin immer noch ein kona-fan ,sorry


----------



## Daddelmann (2. Juni 2010)

also ich hatte mit einem billigen cnc enduro rahmen angefangen und dann immer weiter umgeschraubt.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Juni 2010)

coiler coiler coiler  , ich hab mit nem uralt octane angefangen und extremen 95 mm Federweg


----------



## Daddelmann (2. Juni 2010)

lass ihn mal selber machen. das wird er schon selber wissen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Juni 2010)

klar , in 2 wochen hab ich endlich nen helm und ne potect jacke  hab die kamera erstmal hinten angestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goa-Freak (3. Juni 2010)

so was geht ? Super geiles wetter, dazu fast wochenende (ab morgen 6uhr)  wer hat lust mit mir grünschnabel ein paar nette gegenden zu riden ?   bin voller Tatendrang


----------



## JansenX (3. Juni 2010)

ich habe morgen noch die ganze tag frei so sagt mal! ich bin dabei


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Juni 2010)

und wo wollt ihr hin ?


----------



## Goa-Freak (3. Juni 2010)

grünschnabel  ich fahr für mein leben gern Treppen   je länger desto besser  

wie gesagt bin recht neu fahr meist nur Straße bzw Ameisenzone


----------



## JansenX (3. Juni 2010)

keine Ahnung wo hin, ich kenn nur Norderstedt und Harburg Berg


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Juni 2010)

weiß aber grad nich wo es viel treppem gibt , aber Fußgänger-daddel weiß es bestimmt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Juni 2010)

was gibts denn norderstedt ?


----------



## Goa-Freak (3. Juni 2010)

so ich bin erstmal wech, neue spacer kaufen


----------



## JansenX (3. Juni 2010)

da ist eine dirt strecke. www.dirtlightdistrict.de
aber am liebsten gehe ich irgendwo hin wo ein bischen nort shore gibt etc...aber haben wir dass in/um Hamburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Juni 2010)

Volkspark , mein vorgarten  gibt dort aber ganz wenig , eher gaps, rampen und steilhang


----------



## JansenX (3. Juni 2010)

kannst du heute fahren? ich mochte gern die Volkspark einmal sehen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Juni 2010)

schwer , bin auf abruf zu hause . Schau in meine galerie shockwave , da sieht man ein bischen von der umgebung , Norderstedt ist zu eng für meins


----------



## JansenX (3. Juni 2010)

hehe ja Norderstedt ist nicht gut mit ihre fahrrad 
Wenn du zeit hast zu fahren, PM mir

jetzt fahr ich los!


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Juni 2010)

blankenese hat einige treppen. direkt dort am waseberg könnt ich auch durchs gehölz rund 60hm heruntersausen. mal mehr urban, mal weniger.

außerdem hat fußgänger-daddel noch zwei weitere bikes zum treten und eins ohne treten


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Juni 2010)

ohne treten ist hier verboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goa-Freak (3. Juni 2010)

ja balnke  bike ich auch gern aber war seit 2 jahren nicht mehr dort   *ohrhau* was meinst mit urban ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Juni 2010)

urban ist englisch  damit ist einfach stadt biken gemeint , treppen , drops oder sprünge ins flat usw , halt urban


----------



## Goa-Freak (3. Juni 2010)

ahh immer diese denglisch kagge hier   erst verwirrt mich Banshee und jetzt ihr   ihr sollt mich nich so moben  

also was is mit weekend hab noch immer langeweile :/


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Juni 2010)

denk mal ich mache ne weite tour und gehe auf trail suche ....


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Juni 2010)

urban kommt aus dem lateinischen (urbanus) und bedeutet städtisch oder stadtangehörend


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Juni 2010)

ich kenn es aus dem englisch , und das reicht der unterschicht hier


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Juni 2010)

joar, meine lingualen kenntnisse halten sich aber auch stark in grenzen. wenn du englisch kannst, dann ist das schon echt viel wert. also einfaches englisch zum normalen verständigen.

leute wie ich wurden jahrelang mit englisch, französisch, spanisch und minimal mit latein gequält


----------



## JansenX (3. Juni 2010)

geht jeder morgen noch fahren?
******** heute zurück gefahren von Norderstedt Mittel mit der Ubahn (+fahrrad) um 16.40, kontrolle bei Kellinghusenstrasse = 50 euro zahlen.

Ich habe getagt dass Norderstedt Mitte nachbereich war weil dass noch in der blaue zone ist...und ich habe nicht gewusst das Sie nicht mit der fahrrad in der ubahn fahren darft zwischen 16-18 uhr.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Juni 2010)

von 6-9 und 16-18 ist mit fahrrad nicht erlaubt in der woche .
also wenn ich nen englischen text hab weiß ich worum es sich ahandelt , aber mehr nicht
@daddel: wann kommt denn malte wieder ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Juni 2010)

so das war es für mich in diesem sommer , am 20ten , kann ich auch nicht dabei sein . Denk mal diesen rahmen kann ich in die tonne hauen , schaltwerk abgerissen , gewinde schaltauge herausgerissen und auch krumm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Juni 2010)




----------



## Goa-Freak (4. Juni 2010)

autsch... das tut weh   ich leide mit dir......


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Juni 2010)

vor 6 wochen erst gekauft den rahmen für 400 ,-


----------



## Goa-Freak (4. Juni 2010)

kannst du nicht einfach das schaltauge (bzw heißt das so) auswechseln ?

Siehe linke was ich meine......   LINK

ok denk mal du hast da mehr ahnung und  auch schon dran gedacht ^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Juni 2010)

das gesamte teil kostet 60 $ und gibt es nur in den usa , muß ich mal schauen was mich das kostet und wie lange das dauert


----------



## Goa-Freak (4. Juni 2010)

sind doch "nur" 49,5499 â¬   zurzeit, plus versand..... aber wenn das alles ist denk ich wird das nicht soo teuer  Also wenn ich bei ebay USA einkaufe kostet der varsand ~30,- â¬  und dauert ca 2 wochen.  

Also dein Sommer ist nicht verloren


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Juni 2010)

und das neue X-9 Schaltwerk ? das waren 60 euro ....


----------



## Goa-Freak (4. Juni 2010)

kann dir ne Suntour Duro 730 SGX, 18-Gang schenken   die liegt hier noch so rum.....


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Juni 2010)

wieso 18 gang ? fahre nur hinten schaltung , hab noch ne deore lx , evtl paßt die aber erstmal montiert kriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goa-Freak (4. Juni 2010)

Ab schweißn  gehn   was nicht passt wird passend gemacht......


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Juni 2010)

abschweißen ?


----------



## Goa-Freak (4. Juni 2010)

meinte eig deine deore lx drann schweißen   bist dir ja nicht sicher ob es passt. also schweißen ^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Juni 2010)

mit passen meinte ich ob man shimano mit aram fahren kann , weil die übersetzungen von hebel zu schaltwerk anders sind


----------



## Goa-Freak (4. Juni 2010)

aso meinst das  *sry langeleitung nach nur 5 std schlaf*   ok ja da wirds dann schon schwerer mit nen schweiÃen, hmm  kauf dir doch ein paar rubellose, gewinn 2000,- â¬ und kauf dir kurz neue schaltung...  *lach*


----------



## schläferchriz (4. Juni 2010)

richten, danach aufbohren und helicoil rein. dauert 10 min wenns ne helicoil für m10x1 gibt. ansonsten ne hülse drehen lassen von M12 auf M10x1 und das mit loctite welle nabe endfest einkleben. das ganze aus VA und es reißt auch net mehr aus. hättest das eher gesagt hätt ich so ne hülse auf arbeit drehen können. war heut an der drehbank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schläferchriz (4. Juni 2010)

diagnose: kette war wohl bissel kurz. also 15g am falschen ende gespart


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Juni 2010)

entschuldige das es solang hielt  hält das mit dem richten ? weil das material geschwächt ist . Und das Helicol hält auch ? was kostet sowas ? besser als wenn es auf der köhlbrandbrücke passiert wäre . Nun muß ich noch günstig an nen gebrauchtes x9 kommen . Muß erstmal die ursache herausfinden nicht das es nochmal passiert


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Juni 2010)

die kette hing ja letzte woche erst durch und hab darauf hin dann was herausgenommen . Hab ja auch extrem viel sag im moment


----------



## schläferchriz (4. Juni 2010)

ja so böse verbogen ist es ja nicht. das sollte dann auch wieder ne weile halten. klar wenn de den fehler nicht findest kann es ganz abreißen. kette war ja in der mitte der kasette wie ich das sehe. kennst du nen metallverarbeitenden betrieb? die haben sowas. und das helicoil benutzen wir für unsere maschinen wenn da mal was ausreißt. und wir verbauen nix, was nicht hält!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Juni 2010)

ne das auf dem bild ist nur damit ich die 300m heim kam . Mußte das schaltwerk erstmal aus der kassette herausbekommen , es steckte verklemmt in der kassette , krasse kaltveformung bei schritttempo . Ja sollte zu finden sein so ein betrieb
Helicol oder dropoutsaver ?


----------



## JansenX (4. Juni 2010)

Wenn du sagts dass X9 so teuer ist, kauf x7?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Juni 2010)

X7 ? igitt  ne bin schon zufrieden gewesen , nur ärgert es mich das es noch neu war


----------



## schläferchriz (4. Juni 2010)

also wir verwenden helicoil. kommt aber drauf an, was es mit M10x1 Feingewinde gibt. das sortiment kenn ich nicht auswendig. ansonsten wie gesagt ne hülse drehen lassen und die reinkleben.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Juni 2010)

und ein bundgewinde ? Helicoil gibt es als m10x1 , hab mal geschaut , drehen lassen und eikleben klingt ziehmlich teuer und langwierig


----------



## HamburgerBerg (5. Juni 2010)

hi Ihrs 

leider is bei mir nicht alles im Reinen gewesen, aber nun soll das auch erstmal Passé sein - ich habe Urlaub 

dementsprechend haltet für mich die Stellung(bis 18.), 

bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## humptidei (5. Juni 2010)

hey banshee,
die sache mit dem helicoil funktioniert echt super!
ich habe die dinger zum teil an meinem hinterbau und dort ist mir neulich auch eins futsch gegangen. einfach zur nächstbesten autowerkstatt und dort für 3 euro inklusive einbau nen neues bekommen... 
also das sollte schon klappen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Juni 2010)

in einer autowerkstatt ? für 3 euro ? Bin selbst gelernter Kfz mechaniker , kan ich mir kaum vorstellen


----------



## Goa-Freak (5. Juni 2010)

halt ich auch sehr fÃ¼r utopisch aber kannst ja mal nen Kostenvoranschlag machen und dafÃ¼r darfst du dann 3,- â¬ bezahlen ^^


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Juni 2010)

das wird er sich schon nicht einfach so ausgedacht haben. wenn die nett waren und den armen jungen max gesehen haben...


----------



## Goa-Freak (5. Juni 2010)

aber ich kenn autowerkstätten   und die sind nie günstig ^^  oder ich mach was falsch


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Juni 2010)

@daddel: siehe email


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Juni 2010)

hab ich längst, doch habe ich noch keine antwort.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Juni 2010)

hä ?


----------



## humptidei (5. Juni 2010)

das könnt ihr mir ruhig glauben jungs  das ist nen kleiner betrieb mit 2 mitarbeitern hier in meiner nähe. es musste in meinem fall halt kein gewinde geschnitten werden. es wurde bloß das neue helicoil eingesetzt, da das alte schon heraus war. und dafür habe ich, wie gesagt, läppische 3 euro bezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Juni 2010)

ja das sieht dann bei mir ganz anders aus  ,da muß wahrscheinlich nachgearbeitet werden , und normalerweise lassen  sich das werkstätten richtig was kosten


----------



## schläferchriz (6. Juni 2010)

wenn du gelernter kfz-mechaniker bist, kannst du das doch auch, oder? kennst du auch niemanden der das in ner firma machen kann? gib ihm zehn euro und er arbeitet dafür 10min seiner pause und alles ist gut. mal ganz ehrlich, an deiner stelle wär ich schon längst in irgend ne werkstatt gefahren, als mir tausend meinungen übers internet einzuholen. jeder erzählt dann irgendwas und im endeffekt kann es niemand beurteilen weil man nur nen foto gesehen hat.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Juni 2010)

mir fehlt einfach das werkzeug ,und die erfahrung mit bundgewinde bzw helicoil, außerdem haben wir WE , und um in eine werkstatt zu fahren fehlt mir einfach das geld weil ich nich monatsende gehalt kriege sondern monatsmitte . Brauch ja auch neues schaltwerk


----------



## schläferchriz (6. Juni 2010)

das hat doch nix mit geld zu tun wenn man das schaltauge abbaut und damit einfach zu ner werkstatt geht und fragt wie die fachleute das lösen würden und was es kostet. es gibt genug leute die diesen kleinkram schnell für 2euro kaffeegeld machen. zumindest sind die meisten leute die ich kenne mit so einer einstellung unterwegs.wenn ich grad die möglichkeit hätte das auf arbeit zu machen hätt ich gesagt, dass de das schaltauge bei mir abgibst und das am montag nachmittag wieder hast. 
also mein tipp: bau das ding aus und geh mal zur nächsten großen autowerkstatt oder metallbude und frag da mal pauschal.die leute haben am meisten ahnung und werden dir nicht sagen, dass das 30 euro kostet oder noch mehr. geh doch mal von dir aus. würdest du so nem armen jungspund da nicht weiterhelfen?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Juni 2010)

neeeeeeeeeeee  mal gucken nächste woche ,oder ich fahr heut noch zu meinem bike . Hab aber die nächste wochen blöde arbeitszeiten , mal schauen . Hab aber erstmal neues schaltwerk bestellt  und nen neuen satz reifen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Juni 2010)

soo hab das rechte ausfallende ausgebaut , hat 3std gedauert  die unterste schraube mußte ich ausbohren .... hab dann erstmal die planheit gecheckt , ca 1 mm verzogen , ziehmlich massiv das ganze , müssen ziehmliche kräfte gewesen sein . Unds das schaltwerk hats glatt zerissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansenX (9. Juni 2010)

Hat vielleicht jeder hir noch interesse in eine Giant ReignX (rahmen L)? chris king, x9, totem air, dhx5, dtswiss 5.1d/onyx...
superrad!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Juni 2010)

wollte Bloemfontein nicht in diese richtung ?


----------



## christophersch (11. Juni 2010)

hat jemand Böcke auf ne Freeride-Runde morgen (Sa)??


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Juni 2010)

kommt drauf an wo.


----------



## christophersch (11. Juni 2010)

so city oder so
schön zentral


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. Juni 2010)

daddel hast denn nen fortbewegungsmittel ?


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Juni 2010)

weiß nicht, ob ich das alles schaffe. vor allem reitzt mich die city nicht 2 mal am wochenend^^

ich melde mich morgen früh, aber ich denke nicht.


jo, mein ironhorse steht


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. Juni 2010)

mein glückwunsch daddel


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Juni 2010)

Wenn der postman 2x Klingelt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Juni 2010)

Sooo jetzt gibt es einen Mountain Cycle Thread für alles von bildern bis technik für alle modelle , kult sollte gepflegt werden und da wir fahrer ja eh eines der seltensten marken fahren darf sie nicht in vergessenheit geraten 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...21#post7253121


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Juni 2010)

Trefft ihr euch heute jetzt auch, oder nicht?


----------



## christophersch (12. Juni 2010)

ich hätte bock. aber bin wohl der einzige...
hätte sonst auch Lust mir die Strecke im Volkspark mal anzugucken.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß leider nicht wo die ist. Sonst wäre ich evtl. dabei. Muss aber schnell bescheid wissen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Juni 2010)

shadow schau mal in mein shockwave album , da kriegst ungefähr die umgebung mit


----------



## christophersch (12. Juni 2010)

wärest du denn Grundsätzlich dabei? Ich find die Strecke. Nen Kumpel wohnt dort in der Nähe


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Juni 2010)

volkspark ist mein vorgarten , wenn ich aus dem fenster schaue kann ich es fast sehen


----------



## christophersch (12. Juni 2010)

achso ich meinte auch eigentlich Shadow. Von welchem Bahnhof müsste ich kommen? Linie S1,S11?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Juni 2010)

s21 oder s3 bis stellingen


----------



## christophersch (12. Juni 2010)

kannst du mir deine Nummer schicken? dann würde ich mich nämlich auf den Weg machen...
geht nich auch Othmarschen? Der Volkspark ist doch da bei der Trapprennbahn, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Juni 2010)

trabrennbahn is bahrenfeld , volkspark ist stellingen , othmarschen is beim elbtunnel


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Juni 2010)

Sorry. Abgeblasen, da meine Mitfahrmöglichkeit schon weg ist


----------



## christophersch (12. Juni 2010)

nun bin ich komplett verwirrt. Ist der Volkspark nicht da in der Nähe des Stadions?!
dann würde ich nämlich bis Othmarschen fahren. Das ist das kürzeste von mir aus


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Juni 2010)

tut mir leid christopher. ich habe deine nachricht vorhin erst gelesen. aber heute bin ich nicht mehr dabei. also wir sehen uns morgen dann wieder. wenn jemand will, dann können wir schon vorher eine runde drehen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Juni 2010)

von othmarschen ist es aber weit , volkspark ist am stadion richtig , aber von stellingen führt direkt ein weg zum volkspark


----------



## christophersch (12. Juni 2010)

ok ich bin dabei. bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Juni 2010)

JansenX schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jeder hir noch interesse in eine Giant ReignX (rahmen L)? chris king, x9, totem air, dhx5, dtswiss 5.1d/onyx...
> superrad!


Ich hätte Interesse
Was möchtest du denn dafür haben? Hast du auch ein paar Bilder?
Das wäre nett.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Juni 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen was der mist soll mit der reifenbreiten angabe in zoll ? Das kotzt mich so derbe an ! Kann man nicht mm angaben machen ? dieser mist ist so extrem unnötig .....
Shadow am 20ten danach kurz nach volkspark ? spot zeigen ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Juni 2010)

kann mir jemand verraten wie ich die optimale kettenlänge heraus bekomme ? hoher drehpunkt und viel federweg


----------



## JansenX (14. Juni 2010)

vorblatt ins 1, hinter ins 9 setzen. 
Dann muss die derraileur ein klein bischen auf spannung stehen, dann ist dass gut.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Juni 2010)

muß ich den hinterbau nich komplett einfedern ? um zu prüfen das mir das schaltwerk nicht schon wieder abreißt ?


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Juni 2010)

malte, ich habe mir dann heute 2,5er Motorex besorgt  auch wenn ich dafür insg. 5 Stunden unterwegs war^^


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Juni 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> malte, ich habe mir dann heute 2,5er Motorex besorgt  auch wenn ich dafür insg. 5 Stunden unterwegs war^^





Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> wie bei akira ?




jo, nur dünner, weil meine dämpfung sowohl vorne als auch hinten sehr hoch ist.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Juni 2010)

@Banshee: Da du nur ein Kettenblatt hast hinten auf das größte Ritzel, Dämpferfeder raus, komplett komprimieren, Kette so kutz wie das Schlatwerk zulässt.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Juni 2010)

schick es doch zu akira , oder hast was gegen spitzen tuning ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Juni 2010)

danke malte , ist ne krampfarbeit mit dem dämpfer  daddel weiß bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (14. Juni 2010)

so, hab ein neus Video. könnt ihr euch ja mal angucken.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Poex0-U74Q0"]YouTube- NorF - Crew Ep#1 - Hometrail Shred[/nomedia]

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Juni 2010)

sehr schönes video


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Juni 2010)

Mir gefällts auch!


----------



## JansenX (15. Juni 2010)

schonest video aber wo ist dass?


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Juni 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> > Zitat von *JansenX*
> >
> >
> > _Hat vielleicht jeder hir noch interesse in eine Giant ReignX (rahmen L)? chris king, x9, totem air, dhx5, dtswiss 5.1d/onyx...
> ...


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, damit du das liest JansenX


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Juni 2010)

Kann mir das mal jemand übersetzen bitte ? google macht da mist draus 
"Hi,
1) "decorative rate"  are you asking for stickers or decal kits ?
2) at this time the newer linkage is not available
3) are you asking for the floating brake kit ?   They are no longer 
available nor are the drawings


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Juni 2010)

Hi,

1) "dekorativer anteil/häufigkeit/Grad?", fragst du nach einzelnen stickern oder nach kompletten decalkits?
2) momentan ist der neuere hinterbau nicht verfügbar.
3) fragst du schwimmend gelagerten Bremsensatz? Diese sind nicht mehr verfügbar auch nicht die zeichnungen. 

Die erste Frage/Aussage ist nur im Kontext genau erläutere. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. ich habs mal nach kontext übersetzt ;-)


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Juni 2010)

ja danke , dann muß ich ihm nochmal schreiben das ich nen kompletten dekorsatz bräuchte und wann der hinterbau (?) will doch nur die anlenkung haben  , erhältlich ist


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Juni 2010)

dem sinne nach: der hinterbau ist auf unbestimmte zeit nicht erhältlich. kannst gerne nochmal explizit nachfragen, wann der wieder erhältlich ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Juni 2010)

das sind ja nur 2 links , kann ja nich so lange dauern , preis interessiert mich ja sehr , ging aber relativ schnell die antwort , sonntag geschrieben . Meine Feder hab ich übrigens immer noch nicht


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Juni 2010)

Sooo also ich bin bei der sternfahrt am sonntag definitiv nicht dabei , war bei 2 werkstätten und einer schlosserei , können mir alle nicht helfen , nun muß ich wohl für 80 euro ein satz ausfallenden kaufen aus den USA


----------



## Daddelmann (16. Juni 2010)

von hibike oder wo hast du die feder bestellt?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Juni 2010)

ne tnc ! war gleich nach dem dämpferumbau da gewesen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Juni 2010)

weiß jemand wie paypal funktioniert ? bin grad an ersatzteilen bestellen


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Juni 2010)

ich nicht

hey malte, sag mal, was kosten bei euch einfach Kettenblätter fürs MTB?
und habt ihr adapter, dass ich ein Frenchventil via Autoventilpumpe aufpumpen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juni 2010)

schlauch tauschen gegen autoventil , ist einfach praktischer


----------



## Goa-Freak (17. Juni 2010)

ich hab so nen adapter, aber wÃ¤r es nich sonst einfacher so nen ding zu kaufen ?  Kostet doch nur ~3,- â¬ 
oder andern schlauch, kauf auch immer nur AV


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juni 2010)

ja weil das einfach das logischte ist , hast keine probleme mit ner pumpe , und unterwegs kannste einfach an die tankstelle , schlauch kostet nicht so viel mehr


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Juni 2010)

haha, in das Laufrad geht aber nur French rein meine Freunde.
Und der im rad laden meinte auch mal zu mir, dass aufbohren bei meinem Fahrstil nicht so sinnvoll wäre

und wegen adapter wollte ich wissen, ob die so einen überhaupt haben


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juni 2010)

das ja mist  vielleicht nenadapter kaufen lol ..... meine pumpe hat beide typen , sehr günstig beim mist laden cnc von parktool
guck mal hier  http://cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=142&osCsid=40e9189193e728bf908b5a21e1780555


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Juni 2010)

wir haben aber nur ne Fußpumpe für Autoventil.
Wenn mal ne neue Pumpe kommt(wohl demnächst), überrede ich meinen Vater zu einer, die auch French hat.

Ich könnte es noch mit meiner Handpumpe probieren.
Aber da ich keine Erfahrung mit French hab, wäre es nett, wenn mir mal kurz einer erklärt, wie ich das aufpumpen muss
Danke


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juni 2010)

jetzt oder nie http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=142&products_id=866


----------



## Goa-Freak (17. Juni 2010)

Voraussetzung für das Befüllen ist das Aufschrauben der kleinen  Rändelmutter, die auf einem Gewindestift sitzt. Da das Ventil im  Gegensatz zum Autoventil nicht von einer Feder, sondern durch den  Überdruck im Reifen geschlossen gehalten wird, muss es zum Pumpen nicht  mechanisch geöffnet werden, sondern öffnet von selbst schon bei geringem  Druckunterschied. Die Messung des Drucks während der Pumpenstöße ist  möglich, wenn man eine geeignete Pumpe mit Manometer verwendet. Ein  Manometer zum Aufstecken auf das Ventil öffnet den Gewindestift  mechanisch, wodurch der wirkliche Reifendruck messbar ist. Beim  Aufsetzen der Pumpe oder des Pumpenkopfes sollte man darauf achten, den  Ventilschaft nicht zu verbiegen. Nach dem Aufpumpen muss die  Rändelmutter wieder zugedreht werden.

Ist ganz leicht  

Quelle: LINK


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juni 2010)

und wie hilft ihm das ?


----------



## Goa-Freak (17. Juni 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Aber da ich keine Erfahrung mit French hab, wäre es nett, wenn mir mal kurz einer erklärt, wie ich das aufpumpen muss
> Danke




dadrauf bezogen   oder hab ich iwi was nich verstanden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juni 2010)

das hab ich gar nicht gesehen


----------



## Goa-Freak (17. Juni 2010)

jajaja  das sind mir die liebsten  erst nicht lesen und dann auch noch rummauln


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juni 2010)

das war eine konstruktive frage  alle moppen mich hier lol


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Juni 2010)

ja, wir moppeln dich alle, weil du ja so blöd bist*duck und weg*
nein, scherz.

ich habe das auch bei WikiPedalia(^^) gefunden goafreak


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Juni 2010)

jetzt lachst du noch  , aber wenn du mal aufs shockwave willst lach ich lol


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Juni 2010)

was glaubt ihr ? kann man eine bma von einem anderen hersteller benutzen wenn die masse passen ? Zum beispiel mal von alutech ?


----------



## Daddelmann (23. Juni 2010)

wenn du fingerfertig bist und anpassen kannst, dann ja. aber ich denke eher nicht.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Juni 2010)

mmh danke  probiere ich dennoch bzw ich hab alutech und zonenschein mal angeschrieben wegen bemaßung und preisen


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Juni 2010)

So Jungs, ich bin jetzt erstmal bis zum 08.07.10 nicht mehr erreichbar.
Malle ich komme
Leider mus ich morgen um 3h aufstehen:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Juni 2010)

viel spaß


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Juni 2010)

bin ich zur zeit der einzige der hier nicht fahren kann ?


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Juni 2010)

also ich kann.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Juni 2010)

mußte arbeiten , schrauben war da nich drin , aber in der woche versuch ich mal mein glück mit der kette  bevor dann die BMA kommt


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Juni 2010)

uha, wir sind gespannt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Juni 2010)

vielleicht lasse ich die kette länger  is dann ne rapper kette lol , ne bevor ich mir wieder was abreiße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goa-Freak (3. Juli 2010)

yeah neues Laufrad heute gekommen und mein neuer schlauch und Mantel wooohooo 

so heut abend jemand bock ne runde durch die city zu crusen ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Juli 2010)

was ist es geworden ?


----------



## Goa-Freak (3. Juli 2010)

Veltec DH Felge 26" in weiß  mit Schimano Deore Nabe und DT 2.0 Speichen in schwarz

hatte leider nich genug geld für ne bessere Nabe zur zeit  

Mantel: Maxxis HolyRoller
Schlauch: Maxxis Freeride mit AV

Edit: HinterradNabe   die hat ja eine kleine acht bekommen beim letzten flat


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Juli 2010)

felge gut , nabe nich , aber was willst du mit dem reifen ?


----------



## Goa-Freak (3. Juli 2010)

für stad reicht es  da ich in the moment eh nicht richtig ins gelände geht solange ich keine KeFü habe....  

Nabe is nicht gut aber besser als die, die ich vorher drinnen hatte  

noname nabe 2 win. billig bike 2 win sag ich nur 
****...... keine 
Edit:   arghhhhhhhhhhhh   no name bike  **** **** 200m weitgekommen...... schön langeheizt und dann *bäääm* ab ins leere getreten *zack* kette gerissen..... argh   

hier bekommste doch die kriese.....

Edit2: Oha.........  Was für ne nacht..... nie wieder alc  ich hab heut nacht bzw morgen im brausebrand mich richtig abgeschossen.

Wenigstens hab ich halbwegs gute sachen gekauft ^^
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*e.thirteen   - SS-HT Kettenführung - 32-34Z*_ Ausführung:ISCG-05 -  weiss_[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
Kassette  9fach - Sram PG-970 DH Powerglide II - 11-26
*[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Kette  9fach - SRAM PC 991 Powerchain

*hätte ich bloß mal knie/schienbeinschoner gekauft

naja jetzt freu ich mich wieder auf die post 
[/FONT]


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Juli 2010)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/5/4/6/8/_/large/P100710_17.160002.JPG

Unser schönes Hamburg leidet an der hitze


----------



## Goa-Freak (11. Juli 2010)

wow da kannst du ja fast schon nen Höhlenforscher reinstecken :O 

Wo hast denn den krater gefunden ?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (11. Juli 2010)

meine lieben Leute, ich hab mich entschieden, dass ich gar nicht erst versuch, hier meine seit ewigen Wochen gesammelten Versäumnisse mehr nachzuholen... das hat keinen Sinn 

ich meld mich hier in dem Thread nurnoch, wenn ich mal ne kleine Frage habe oder so und check dafür (hoffentlich, ich geb mir Mühe, versprochen!) den einfachen Thread öfter ...
also entweder Fragen einfach per PN an mich, oder hier rein und mir bescheid sagen, dass mich das ansprechen soll oder mich drauf hinweisen, dass das für mich von interesse sein könnt, sonst seh ich hier nicht mehr rein! 

zumindest nicht in nächster Zeit, ab August geht die Ausbildung los und dann wird die Zeit wieder knapper ... 

also, ich wollt das gesagt haben und hoff, ihr versteht! 
ich freu mich, mit euch doch hoffentlich ma im Stadtpark endlich unser Grillen und Chillen zu machen  ... 
und die Videoidee sollten wir für schlechtes Wetter im Herbst/Winter mal enrster vornehmen 


also in dem Sinne, over and out!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. Juli 2010)

sehr schön dann können wir diesen thread ja komplett schließen , es schreibt nähmlich niemand mehr , ok dann wieder jeder für sich selbst


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Juli 2010)

sag mal, was ist eig. mit shadow los???
weiß einer was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. Juli 2010)

kein plan , weißt ja schreiben tut hier niemand mehr


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Juli 2010)

ich meine generell
er war zuletzt letztes WE on.


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Juli 2010)

ich dachte, er wäre im urlaub?


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Juli 2010)

War er doch schon, oder?
Er war schon auf Malle wandern und an der Ostsee, wo soll er denn nu noch sein?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (13. Juli 2010)

bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich muss Freeriden, mein liebstes Hobby, mir mit fleißiger Arbeit (finanziell) verdienen - und durch dem Umschwung in diesen Tagen bei mir muss das leider etwas zurück treten! 

ich will hier nicht NIE mehr was schreiben, ich will nur erstmal einiges, versäumtes nachholen und dann wenn alles geordnet, geregelt is, dann bin ich normal wieder am Start ... dauert vermutlich nun ein paar Tage, aber ...


nun gut meine ,

ich mach mal weiter  damit eben das noch was wird!


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juli 2010)

Ich melde mich offiziell aus der Versenkung zurück!
War nochmal bei Verwandten (konnte da auch mal ganz kurz am WE ins I-Net) und dann mit der Freundin in der Eifel wandern. 
Habe ich hier was wichtiges verpasst?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juli 2010)

wohl kaum , das war doch nur ne taktik von dir damit du im gespräch bist
oh warte halt ..... reifen die sich verformt haben durch transport oder lagerung (drahtreifen) finden die ihre ursprüngliche form wieder ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juli 2010)

Also wenn du sie auf die Felge ziehst und Luft drauf pumpst sollten sie normalerweise halten. Kommt drauf an wie verformt sie sind.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juli 2010)

unter anderem hat der stahlring der in die felge einschnappt eine verformung , und der reifen hat auch mit luft eine verformung die lauffläche steht auf der linken seite höher als die rechte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juli 2010)

Hinten ok, vorne würde ich es nicht riskieren. Du kannst versuchen, das ganze zurückzubiegen, kann aber für nix garantieren.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juli 2010)

ne is ja nicht nur der ring , karkasse auch  super qualität vom shop ..... dann probier ich eben maxxis , danke sehr


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Juli 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich melde mich offiziell aus der Versenkung zurück!
> [...]


HEy, mal eine gute Nachricht
Ich habe leider keine zu bieten, die euch interessieren würden


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juli 2010)

bist gar nicht mit in die city ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Juli 2010)

neee, leider nicht.
Ich war nicht online, weil ich geschraubt habe und ein bissl was  im haus machen musste und mich hat ja keiner angerufen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juli 2010)

alles egoisten  was fährst denn grad ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Juli 2010)

Natürlich immernoch mein CC-Hardtail, mein Geld wird zwar gerade mehr, aber das wird auch wieder weniger werden, und strecken die üblichen hometrails und hausrunden, was langsam wieder langweilig wird, deswegn wäre ich gerne in HH


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juli 2010)

und wann gibts nen richtiges bike ?  Kann auch immer noch nicht fahren , wird wohl erst ende des monats , warte auf die bma , aber tröste dich gleich gibts nen riesen wolkenbruch


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß, bei uns ist's auch schon kalt, bedeckt und windig geworden.
Also wenn ich jetzt einen extremen Sparkurs einlege, wirds evtl. im Herbst was.
Allerdings habe ich noch ein paar Dinge vor in den Ferien, die mich ein bissl Geld kosten werden
Auf das ewige Warten könnte ich allerdings gut verzichten im Moment:kotz:
warum kann jetzt nicht einfach jemand bei mir an der Tür klingenl und mir ein Freerider oder ENduro in die Hand drücken???


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Juli 2010)

glaub mir mich kotzt es auch an , ich bin mein shockwave noch nie richtig gefahren  sowas darf man keinem erzählen ...


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Juli 2010)

das ist auch sch....
juhu, ich bekomme Kopfschmerzen, sehr schön.


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Juli 2010)

hmm um 19 00 bekam ich auch kopfschmerzen. ansich wars echt gut. alternative als entschuldigung: montag biken bei mir. war seit 5 wochen nicht mehr dort! wer möchte? bisher angemeldet sind patrick und ich.


----------



## OUTATIME (18. Juli 2010)

Also, auf Anregung von Daddelmann stell ich mir nochmal etwas ausführlicher vor:

Ich bin Martial (Marcial gesprochen) und ich komme ursprünglich aus dem Saarland. Ich bin im Oktober letzten Jahres nach HH (zuerst Wandsbek, jetzt Winterhude) zwecks Masterstudium gezogen und zähle jetzt 26 Lentze. Vor einigen Wochen habe ich nun nach beinahe 10-jähriger MTB-Abstinenz mein aktuelles Rad fertiggestellt. Zwischenzeitlich bin ich BMX-Street gefahren, bin dann aber zur Einsicht gekommen, dass 20" nicht mein Ding sind. 

Ich fahre bevorzugt Singletrails und Freeride, in HH war ich bisher einige Male in Harburg und auf der BMX-Bahn in Volksdorf. Fahrerisch bin ich wohl als das einzustufen, was ich schlichtweg bin - ein Wiedereinsteiger. Soll heißen, dass ich gerade dabei bin, "wieder reinzukommen" - also teilweise noch etwas weniger gekonnt bzw. geschmeidig ;-)

Allgemein bin ich daran interessiert, einfach ein paar gute Strecken und auch Leute kennen zu lernen. Wie es zeitlich passt, muss ich dann eben - wie wohl jeder andere auch - immer zeitnah schauen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juli 2010)

Wohl nicht, muss arbeiten.

Allerdings hätte ich im Lauf der Woche mal Lust nach Rissen zu fahren, wenn meine Mutter das Auto nicht mit in den Urlaub nimmt.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Juli 2010)

hey outatime , wie es aussieht sind wir wohl die "opas" im forum


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Juli 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wohl nicht, muss arbeiten.
> 
> Allerdings hätte ich im Lauf der Woche mal Lust nach Rissen zu fahren, wenn meine Mutter das Auto nicht mit in den Urlaub nimmt.


Was gibt es denn in Rissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Juli 2010)

ist hier geheim bloem , aber glaub mir es lohnt sich


----------



## OUTATIME (18. Juli 2010)

@Banshee-Driver: Ja, es scheint so - und ich kann als Ausrede für mein dünner werdendes Haar noch nicht mal anführen, dass ich in den letzten Jahren so häufig einen MTB-Helm getragen hätte ;-)


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Juli 2010)

ha ha ha ha  , brauch ich nicht so ne ausrede , war gestern beim frisör , alles auf 1mm geschnitten  dann fällt es nicht mehr so auf


----------



## OUTATIME (18. Juli 2010)

:-D, das wird wohl in einigen Jahren auch meine Perspektive sein. Bis dahin gilt es, die Zeit noch voll auszuschöpfen. Haare im Wind, und so...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Juli 2010)

ha ha ha , ne auf arbeit haben wir 40 grad , da stört jedes haar


----------



## OUTATIME (18. Juli 2010)

Würde ich an deiner Stelle auch sagen


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Juli 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> ist hier geheim bloem , aber glaub mir es lohnt sich


ahh ok, dann bin ich mal gespannt und hoffe, das shadow das auto bekommt und mich mitnimmt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Juli 2010)

und sonst ... von bahn ist es ca 10 min entfernt


----------



## Goa-Freak (18. Juli 2010)

hmm klingt nett  vllt darf ich ja irgendwann einmal mitkommen? würde mich freun, und keine angst, verraten kann ich den trail eh nicht da ich keine bike freunde hab außer euch hier ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Juli 2010)

mir wäre es auch egal , nur die locals dort sollen ziehmlich pingelik sein


----------



## humptidei (19. Juli 2010)

pingelig ist übertrieben. die locals sind total nett, bloß es gibt da nunmal ne abmachung mit dem förster, die auch eingehalten werden sollte, wenn wir uns noch weiterhin an den trails erfreuen wollen 
was genau die abmachung ist, weiß ich nicht aber christopher müsste da warscheinlich etwas genauer bescheid wissen. ich glaub es geht hauptsächlich darum, dass da nicht zu viele hinkommen.
also wenn jemand neues mitkommen will, am besten mal chris fragen


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juli 2010)

Du meinst bestimmt christophersch, oder?


----------



## humptidei (19. Juli 2010)

jo klar, wollte ihn bloß mit richtigem namen nennen...


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juli 2010)

ist doch sein richtiger name,
denn das Forum ist schließlich die realität und alles andere fiktiv


----------



## humptidei (19. Juli 2010)

stimmt ich vergaß xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juli 2010)

Ach ja und Intolleranz, Unfreudlichkeit und Off-Topic gehören zum guten Ton im Forum

Leider


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Juli 2010)

ah, issss klaa


----------



## humptidei (19. Juli 2010)

joa... das dachte ich mir auch grad daddel


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Juli 2010)

auto ist gebucht! anhänger eigentlich auch, den so halb. muss nur schauen, weil ICH den Anhänger dann 3 wochen am stück nutze.


----------



## humptidei (19. Juli 2010)

ok nice, müssen dann nochmal genau gucken mit campingplatz buchen und so...


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Juli 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ah, issss klaa


naja, wenn man sich einige Thread's so anguckt schon
Z.B. die Beratung von Anfängern die noch nicht viel wissen, der Long Travel Thread usw...
Paradebeispiele, ich erinnere dich an deinen Disput mit Evil Nicolo, so wie in dem Thread geht's hioer doch überall und ständig ab

wo wollt ihr denn hin? und wann?


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juli 2010)

wir fahren nach winterberg/willingen für 3-4 tage


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Juli 2010)

viel spaß


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Juli 2010)

Wann denn Nicolo?
Noch in den niedersächsischen Ferien(bis zum 4.08.)


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juli 2010)

nein, leider nicht. wir fahren am dienstag den 10.8 los. vorher geht nicht, weil ich im urlaub bin und auto + hänger stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Juli 2010)

ich hasse euch
cih will auch wieder nach WiBe und nach Willingen würde ich auch gerne mal
Naja, dafür bin ich dann ohne euch im Herbst in Lenggries und generell in den Alpen


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juli 2010)

siehst. dafür hassen wir dich dann. wobei lenggries wäre jetzt nicht mein fall. daher hassen dich einfach alle anderen


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Juli 2010)

Naja, wirklich hassen könnt ihr mich dafür nicht, weil ich auf famileienurlaub bin, mit 2nervigen Cousinen meinen Eltern usw.


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juli 2010)

aber die cousinen haben sicherlich auch freundinnen  dann haste wieder deinen spaß


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Juli 2010)

Ähmmm, die sind noch in der Grundschule!!!!
Nur so als Tipp.


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juli 2010)

ach, so einer bist du also!!! schäm dich!!!


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Juli 2010)

Schäm du dich, du denkst hier schlimme sachen von mir!!!


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juli 2010)

na, jetzt werd hier mal nicht frech. zeig mal etwas respekt vor dem alter! solche sind hier mir ja die liebsten.


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juli 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Juli 2010)

hallo, ich bin ja wohl älter als du, zumindest geistig und größer sowieso


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juli 2010)

is klar, warte nochmal 50 jahre, dann senkt sich meine geistige & körperliche größe


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Juli 2010)

ja daddel , zeig mal respekt vor dem alter lol , du jungspund


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Juli 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> is klar, warte nochmal 50 jahre, dann senkt sich meine geistige & körperliche größe


bestimmt, als wenn du, der in HH zur schule geht, was zu sagen hättest 
Und Banshee, ab einem gewissen ALter sollte man sich einfach raushalten


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juli 2010)

aber das ist in einer funktion zu beschreiben : alter² (lim 28) + bikeerfahrung³ - stürze + registriert seit


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juli 2010)

pfff... als wenn du, der auf einer staatlichen schule geht, mir was sagen zu hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juli 2010)

neues update der funktion:  alter² (lim 28) + (bikeerfahrung³ - stürze) + registriert seit... jajajaja, sowas lernt man in hamburg. und nicht nur: eine kuh bewegt sich mit 5 schritten alle 30 sek. ein schritt ergibt jeweils 20cm. wann kommt sie in an ihrem futtertrog an, der 1km entfernt ist? kommt dir bekannt vor?


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juli 2010)

nein, also. nicht ernst nehmen. ich bin jetzt duschen.  morgen können wir uns weiter fetzen


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Juli 2010)

Ersteres kommt mir bekannt vor letzteres hingegen ist unter dem meinem Niveau angesiedelt.
Bei der von Ihnen aufgestellt Formel ist Ihnen ein Fehler unterlaufen, die Bikeerfahrung muss quadriert werden und das alter qubiert werden, denn das Alter bringt noch einiges an Erfahrungen mit, welche die Bikeerfahrungen nicht aufzuweisen haben.
Die Zeit, die eine Person in diesem Forum regestriert ist müsste eher subtrahiert werden, da das Niveau hieroftmals als Nivea abgestempelt und unter den Tisch gekehrt wird.


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juli 2010)

tut mir leid, wenn du dich arg angegriffen gefühlt hast, aber damit anzukommen, dass ich in hamburg zu schule gehe entpricht aber nichts anderem. wer austeilen kann, der muss auch einstecken können. lassen wir das einfach und gut ist.

gute idee, aber das ist alles eine sache der reinen definition, wie sehr man etwas bewertet. daher gibt es dazu nicht DIE antwort. deswegen ist BWL auch so ein einfacher studiengang, weil es einfach keine echten antworten gibt, sondern nur thesen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mich nicht angegriffen gefülht!
Muss ich etwa immer Smiley's benutzen, damit man mich versteht?


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Juli 2010)

joar bei mir schon.


----------



## Goa-Freak (20. Juli 2010)

ihr seid ja ma lollig   (was für ein wort)  Und bei Nicolo muss du es nen bissy einfacher halten der hat nen sonnenstich und kann nich kla denken bzw kann nicht denken ^^ 

wär auch so gern mit im park gekommen....


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Juli 2010)

moment was ist denn mit "ältere muß man achten ?"


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Juli 2010)

Goa-Freak schrieb:


> ihr seid ja ma lollig   (was für ein wort)  Und bei Nicolo muss du es nen bissy einfacher halten der hat nen sonnenstich und kann nich kla denken bzw kann nicht denken ^^


ahh ok



Goa-Freak schrieb:


> wär auch so gern mit im park gekommen....


ja, bei so vielen hätts aber wahrscheinlich eh net mehr gepasst


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Juli 2010)

So, Leute, isch habe da mal ne Frage:
Wie ja alle bekannt ist, habe ich nur ein CC-Rad, bin aber eig. eher ein Freerider.
Da mein rad zuhnemend Gebrauchspuren aufweist und ich mir langsam auch unsicher werde mit meinem Rahmen vor allem, habe ich nun überlegt, mir vllt. vorerstm einmal einen anderen HT-Rahmen zuzulegen, der auf FR ausgelegt ist und doch nicht zu schwer.
Bei HiBIke im SSV habe ich auch schon was passendes gefunden:
KLICK(sollte einer Person hier bes. bekannt sein)
Da der rahmen 18" hat wäre er für mich auch noch tourentauglich.

ich will nur mal eure Meinungen zu meinen Überlegungen und zum Rahmen hören.
Keine Sorge, meine Gabel könnte ich noch ein Stück traveln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Juli 2010)

Link läuft nicht.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Juli 2010)

Ist nen 2010er DMR Trailstar in schwarz und 18", ist gerade bei HiBIke im SSV drinne.
Kostet 289, anstatt 400â¬.
Der Link:
http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...6143765a5c72b28bb9b7f17e1602c1ac#var_14970023


----------



## Daddelmann (22. Juli 2010)

bin heute auf meinen trails ein bergamont kiez gefahren und musste sagen auf meinen trails kann man alles damit fahren. aber es ist schon eine sehr agile sache und strengt deutlich mehr an.


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Juli 2010)

Billiger und genauso gut: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/288694/cat/52

Ansonsten ist das wie mein Hardtail. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Juli 2010)

Habe ich hscon gesehen, nur leider etwas kleion mit 16,5"
Dann bräuchte ich ne 400mm Sattelstütze, mind.
Aber egal, ich muss das mal mit meinen Eltern klären, ob die das wollen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Juli 2010)

die frage ist ja nur , macht es sinn ? wenn er eh auf nen freerider aus war ob dann ein ht nicht eher geld verschwendung ist


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Juli 2010)

naja, bis zu einem Fully dauert es noch lÃ¤nger und mein HT ist echt schon an der Grenze und ich denke, bis zu den Herbstferien, wo wir nach Garmisch fahren, habe ich nicht das geld fÃ¼rn Fully und in die alpen imt meinem HT und wie ich mich kenne werde ich die rÃ¤der nicht aufm boden lassen.
Und bei nem rahmenwechsel inkl. nem stabileren laufrad fÃ¼r vorne, kÃ¼rzerem vorbau und gabel traveln wÃ¼rde ich es dann auch erstmal belassen.

das wÃ¤re dann etwa, wenn ich meinen rahmen verkauft bekomme +-0â¬ max. -100â¬
Also nicht die Welt.
war auch vorerst nur ne idee.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Juli 2010)

wieviel hast du denn schon ? der bike markt hat ja immer schöne freeride rahmen im angebot
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/290447/cat/45
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/290228/cat/45


----------



## Daddelmann (22. Juli 2010)

das erstere findet er dooooooooof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Juli 2010)

aber damit wäre er weit aus besser bedient als mit nenm ht wenn er schon nen freerider möchte


----------



## Daddelmann (23. Juli 2010)

ich glaube dann kommt jetzt: ne dann soll schon was richtiges daher. was mich aber immer wieder zu tiefst kränkt.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Juli 2010)

also wenn ich in den bikemarkt schaue dann finde ich min. 10 günstige und gute frames , inkl. dem big air , und wenn er was richtiges möchte ist er bei dem ht auch falsch
Hajos ist soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo langsam


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Juli 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> das erstere findet er dooooooooof


Wer hat denn gesagt, das ich das Big Air gar nicht mag.
ich finde es eig. ganz OK
Gibt derzeit auch ein Big Air fÃ¼r 1250â¬ komplett aufgebaut, nur fehlt mir das Geld
Und mein FÃ¼hrerscheinkonto will ich nicht nabrechen und 500â¬ schon jetzt bei meinenh Eltern leihen wÃ¤re ziemlich sch*****
Ich werde da mal was versuchen.
Das Bike:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/290014/cat/fav



Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> aber damit wÃ¤re er weit aus besser bedient als mit nenm ht wenn er schon nen freerider mÃ¶chte


Aber Ã¼berlege mal Banshee, bei nem FR-FUlly brauch ich auch noch nen DÃ¤mpfer, ne andere Gabel, hÃ¶chstwahrscheinlich nen neuen LRS.
Und dann kommen noch so dinge wie andere Kurbel anderer vorbau usw. hinzu...

und tadaaaa,  ich bin schon wieder Ã¼ber meinem Budget


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Juli 2010)

ein dämpfer ist oft zum rahmen dabei , und je nachdem wieviel der rahmen hatt kannst vieleicht auch die jetzige gabel nen stück fahren . Du mußt ja auch nicht jedes wunsch teil sofort dran haben , viele machen es auch stück für stück , so wie ich
Rahmenkit ist mein vorschlag
Hier kleiner http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/290601/cat/42
Nach dem rahmen hatte ich lange zeit gesucht , extrem beliebt und sehr wandelbar durch die veilfach einstellbare geo
oder das http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/290599/cat/42 
dann hast du meine alte gabel drin  die hatte er von mir gekauft


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Juli 2010)

Meine gabel werde ich wohl kaum bei einem 160-180mm Rad einbauen, das wÃ¤re als wÃ¼rde ich in mein rad die travis von malte setzen
du machst es stÃ¼ck fÃ¼r stÃ¼ck, da du aufgrund deines berufs auch weniger Zeit hast, als ich.
Ich mache aber eig. tÃ¤glich ne runde und wenn ich bei halbwegs gutem wetter mal 3Tage nicht fahre geht meine Laune immer total in Keller.
Also, wie ich das mache, lass mal meine sache sein.
Ich bin ja schon am Ã¼berlegen, wie ich schnellstmÃ¶glich jetzt ein Fully bekomme.

Ich habe in etwa, mal Ã¼berlegen..... ~600â¬.
Eig. etw. mehr, aber ich habe noch was vor in den Ferien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Juli 2010)

klar ist ja dein plan , du machst das schon


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Juli 2010)

Richtig und diese Diskussion hatten wir doch auch schon öfters, also lassen wir die jetzt bleiben.


----------



## Goa-Freak (24. Juli 2010)

@ Bloemfontein: Ja könnte eh nich mitkommen da ich am umziehn bin  

Zum thema Bike, ich hab ja auch nur nen dirt bike und kauf mir nach und nach "Hochwertige" parts kaufen und ganz zum schluss nen anständigen DH Rahmen + DC Gabel 

Lieber nen tag länger sparen und dafür was anständiges 

Sry 4 offtopic, aber hat einer von euch ne bei BMO ne kundenkarte Gold ? ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juli 2010)

Die Reba lässt sich zwar auf 115mm traveln, wird dann aber ziemlich unsteif. Und eine Gabel zum Rumspringen ist sie einfach überhaupt nicht. 
Lass es und spar das Geld.
Wenn du einen Rahmen für eine 160mm Gabel mit 1.5 Steuerrohr bekommst, leihe ich dir meine Sherman und ein paar Anbauteile, sowie eventuell passende Laufräder. Und dann kannst du durchtauschen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Juli 2010)

ja teile leihen würde ich auch bloem. war auch nicht böse gemeint sondern nur gut gemeint , bitte nicht falsch verstehen
braucht man unbedingt gold karte ? muß man ja schon regelmäßig kaufen


----------



## Goa-Freak (25. Juli 2010)

wÃ¼rde sich fÃ¼r mich jetzt alleine schon lohnen, hab in mein einkaufskorb jetzt ~ 350,- â¬  und das wÃ¼rde sich schon lohnen  aber wenn jemand schon ne goldcard hat wÃ¼rde es sich ja noch mehr lohnen.  ^^  aber wird wenn eh zum Sep - Okt.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. Juli 2010)

joa bräuchte dann auch noch was kleines von bmo


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Juli 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die Reba lässt sich zwar auf 115mm traveln, wird dann aber ziemlich unsteif. Und eine Gabel zum Rumspringen ist sie einfach überhaupt nicht.
> Lass es und spar das Geld.
> Wenn du einen Rahmen für eine 160mm Gabel mit 1.5 Steuerrohr bekommst, leihe ich dir meine Sherman und ein paar Anbauteile, sowie eventuell passende Laufräder. Und dann kannst du durchtauschen.


Das wäre nett, aber eig. will ich mir net so viel leihen
Hmm, gerade ne Bottlerocket samt Dämpfer im Bikemarkt gefunden, die hat ein 1.5 Steuerrohr und hält auch richtiges FR aus, aber leider ist der Rahmen sehr teuer
Naja, ich gucke mal weiter.

ZU BMO: Ich hätte da auch noch was zu bestellen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Juli 2010)

ich brauche ne feder


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Juli 2010)

Ich ein Paar Schuhe
Meine alten Latschen haben so langsam keinen Grip mehr auf den Flaties
Habe auch noch recht günstiges Santa Cruz Nomand entdeckt, mal sehen, wies da ausschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goa-Freak (27. Juli 2010)

So wer bis zum Oktober warten kann mit der bestellung bzw will  und dann auch noch 10% haben einfach mal mir ne PN schreiben, dann werd ich ne "kleine" bestellung bei BMO  aufgeben mit der GOLDCard 

Edit: Oder kauft euch selbst ne GOLGCard :O


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Juli 2010)

Bis Oktober???
Nein, kann ich nicht, dann bestelle ich lieber selbsts. Das mit den Schuhen wird langsam mal Zeit.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. Juli 2010)

Hey shadow guck mal : http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=291905 
Bedarf ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Juli 2010)

Ne Danke
Braucht noch wer was von CRC?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Juli 2010)

evtl , eigentlich die schützer der shiver , aber irgendwie haben die nur die rechten


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Juli 2010)

Au ja, bei CRC nehme ich auch die schuhe.
Da sind sie günstiger und VORRÄTIG!!! 
Bitte einmal ein Paar FIve Ten Freeriders in 42,5
Farbe entscheide ich mich noch zwischen schwarz und zebra, bis morgen ok?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. August 2010)

Hey daddel ,  wie lang ist denn mein 4way weißt das noch ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. August 2010)

Aus langeweile hier mal meine baustelle


----------



## HamburgerBerg (13. August 2010)

banshee, ich checks nich ... whin und wieder sind hier bilder von deinem neuen Bike, vom kucken fahrfertig ... was läuft da? wann bist du endlich fahrbereit ;D
?

aber sonst sieht das ja mal wie ne üble DH-Maschnine aus, wa ?
hat der hinten ü 200mm Federweg? 

bis dennden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. August 2010)

problem ist ich habe ne neue flamme an der seite , ich wohne in stellingen und sie in henstedt-ulzburg , bin die meiste zeit dort und in stellingen vielleicht 2 nächte die woche , dazu kommt das wir gerade nachtschicht haben , hab überhaupt keine zeit im moment fürs bike.
Neu sind shiver , Arrow racing reifen und bma , brauch noch ne längere bremsleitung hinten , kette , schaltzug , feder . Hat vorn 190mm hinten 240mm


----------



## HamburgerBerg (13. August 2010)

klingt geilo!

du hast n Mädel, niiiice  

na dann ... weiß ich ja Bescheid ... nur wer vllt heut Abend noch kann / oder morgen ... für ne kleine Runde ... 

so, ich muss erstma Abwasch machen und dann ne Runde streben ...
mal sehen, wie es läuft

bis dennsn


----------



## Daddelmann (13. August 2010)

6way 241mm, 4way 230mm


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. August 2010)

danke , meinen eigenen wußte ich nur den 4 way nich


----------



## Goa-Freak (14. August 2010)

krasses pferd was du da zum reiten hast    UNd wir haben die selben Felgen, nur ich hab sie in weiß  und billg narben drinn


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. August 2010)

hab sie als komplett laufrad gekauft , reiten kann ich es irgendwie nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goa-Freak (14. August 2010)

jip ich auch aber mit deore naben drinn   aber das geld geht immer viel schneller wech als man es verdient hat   oder ist das nur bei mir so ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. August 2010)

ne ne


----------



## Daddelmann (14. August 2010)

will jemand morgen zum berg kommen? muss aber 15:00 dort abhauen. paddy und ich sind da. patrick, morgen 12 uhr am berg selbst?


----------



## Daddelmann (14. August 2010)

banshee, wo ist die feder in deinem bike??? und kurbel, kette und warum ist der shifter noch nicht ganz montiert


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. August 2010)

feder ausgebaut weil nächste woche neue kette und schaltzug kommt , kurbel ausgebaut weil sonst bma nicht montierbar


----------



## HamburgerBerg (15. August 2010)

oha, Banshee, da haste ja noch was vor!

Goa, nein, leeeeider ganz im Gegenteil,   das Geld verdünnisiert sich schneller als man's will!  das is schon ein teures Hobby!

Daddel, welchen Berg?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. August 2010)

bestellt wer bei crc ?


----------



## christophersch (25. August 2010)

Ich bestell immer bei CRC! Ist im Moment auch ideal, weil keine Versandkosten anstehen...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. August 2010)

was ich brauche haben die natürlich wieder mal nicht


----------



## Banshee-Driver (28. August 2010)

moin moin liebes forum , bräuchte hier mal bitte eine übersetzung . osition 1 will provide the most neutral braking feel.Position 2 will provide the most weight shift control and work to keep the suspension in the middle of the travel . The middle hole wil provide a middle ground balance of the other two positions


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (28. August 2010)

immer kacke zu übersetzen, wenn man den zusammenhang nicht kennt. aber ich geh mal von deinem rahmen aus...


 Position 1 sorgt für ein neutrales bremsgefühl (beim federn).Position 2 steuert die gewichtsverlagerung und lässt den federweg in der mitte wenig durchsacken. das mittelere loch findet den mittelweg zwischen den anderen positionen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. August 2010)

handelt sich um die bma , hab 3 positionen wobei die untere schwer past


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Oktober 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. Oktober 2011)

was is hier eigentlich los, is so ruhig geworden.

Würdet ihr wenn es um Sicherheitsausrüstung geht eher Restposten kaufen, oder zu Beginn neuer Saison neue Ware ?!

Ich brauch n neuen Oberkörper-Panzer-Set, da die Ellebogenschoner putt sind ... un die Dinger sind ja bekanntlicherweise nicht die billigsten, ich will jetzt auch was DH-geeignetes !

bitte Tips und Anregungen 

bis denn


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Oktober 2011)

Also ich würde, wenn ich das gebraucht kaufe, ein Teil nehmen, das noch nicht ganz so alt ist, weil der geruch geht da irgendwann nicht mehr raus...
Neukauf von Sicherheitsprodukten ist meiner Meinung nach aber auch sehr sinnvoll, da man dann Garantie hat und man weiß, das sie noch keine Schäden haben!
Guck mal die nächsten WOchen/Monate in den Onlineshops (und im Bikemarkt) rum, da gibbet dann viele 2011er Sachen reduziert


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. Oktober 2011)

hier ist so ruhig weil man auf die idiotische idee kam 2 hamburg threads aufzumachen weil es anscheinend nötig war weil manche personen sich unnötigerweise aufgeregt haben


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Oktober 2011)

naja...
Ja, weil man mir und Shadow im Frühjahr '10 bei der Enduro Challange erzählt hat, das die da kaum noch mitlesen, weil zu viel "gelabert wird" 
Und das stimmt ja teilweise auch ein wenig...
Naja, das Thema hatten wir ja schonmal, also lassen wir des am besten...

@HamburgergBerg:
was spezielles kann ich dir aber nicht emphelen, da ich leatt brace fahrer bin


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Oktober 2011)

Schau dir die Protektorenjacken von Dainese an. Die sind echt gut. Von einzelnen Protektoren dieser Firma solltest du aber abstand halten, die rutschen wie sau.
Gut ist auch das IXS Battlejacket.
Ich habe eine Race Face Weste, könnte bei deiner Statur perfekt passen, ich bin etwas zu schmal dafür. Gut ist die aber auch.


----------



## daranus (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Ihr Leut!

Um nicht schon gleich mit dem ersten Post hier den "richtigen" Hamburg Thread vollzuspammen  ...einfach mal hier:

Ich würde mich (24 Jahre jung) selbst als blutigen Anfänger bezeichnen, was Radsport über den Hausgebrauch hinaus angeht. Allerdings habe ich mir jetzt fest vorgenommen, mal ein wenig tiefer ins Radfahren (mit der Blickrichtung Freeride) einzusteigen. 
Was ich dazu momentan mache ist, im Wald vor der Haustür (Volksdorfer Wald) ein wenig rumzufahren. Nicht besonders spannend, aber an manchen Stellen zumindest einen Tick anspruchsvoller als ein Fahrradweg!

Für mich stellt sich jetzt die Frage, wie könnte es vielleicht weiter gehen?...Was wäre ein geeigneter Einstieg?...Taugt mein Rad für den Einstieg?...Gibt es hier vielleicht wen in der Umgebung(Rahlstedt/Hamburg), der mir da etwas unter die Arme greifen wollen würde?

Ausrüstung ist momentan ein etwas älteres (sicher 4-5 Jahre) MTB von Kettler..die Bezeichnung müsste Kettler Adventure Xtreme oder so heißen. (Fotos werden bei Bedarf gerne nachgereicht!) 

Und in 2-3 Tagen auch ein Helm! 


In diesem Sinne, ich würde mich echt freuen, wenn sich jemand melden würde und wünsche einen schönen Feierabend,
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (10. Oktober 2011)

daranus schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Leut!
> 
> Um nicht schon gleich mit dem ersten Post hier den "richtigen" Hamburg Thread vollzuspammen  ...einfach mal hier:
> 
> ...



uhh Kettler! da haste ja ein ganz heißes Eisen am Start  
Ich fürchte leider, dass das mit Freeride etwas schwierig werden dürfte, mit dem Rad.
Aber als erstes würde ich dich an den Volkspark weiterleiten. Da kannst du ein paar kleine Sprünge üben und dich etwas rantasten.....


----------



## HamburgerBerg (10. Oktober 2011)

jo. Volkspark is dufte.


Danke Jungs!

*Aber meint Ihr, dass wenn man von Bikeparks Protektoren gebraucht kauft, dass die heil sind? ich mein, nicht immer wenn man sich packt, sieht man das auch, is meine Erfahrung. Is dann also auch ungewiss, denke ich - was sagt Ihr?
*


ich denke dann wenn an neue und vor allem rutschsichere Protektorenjacke, da meine alte ja versagt hat -die Ellenbogen   - da sind aber viele Jacken zu rutschig meiner Meinung nach ...

aber das Eilt nicht, wo ich vermutlich auch die kommende Saison keinen Bikepark besuchen kann  ... und wenn so spontane/kurze Trips am Start sind, dann mit Leihteilen oder ... von Leuten geliehen?! ... muss klappen...

oooder an nen Helm der mal wirklich durchlüftet is, mein MX is echt heiß beim Treten oder wenig Fahrtwind 


Sonst is ja alles schicko.

Leute haut rein, wir schnacken - bis dato


----------



## daranus (12. Oktober 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> uhh Kettler! da haste ja ein ganz heißes Eisen am Start
> Ich fürchte leider, dass das mit Freeride etwas schwierig werden dürfte, mit dem Rad.
> Aber als erstes würde ich dich an den Volkspark weiterleiten. Da kannst du ein paar kleine Sprünge üben und dich etwas rantasten.....



Gell?  Dachte mir schon, dass man damit belächelt wird hier  aber das ist ok so.

Wie gesagt, es soll auch erstmal ein "reinschnuppern" sein, soweit es mit dem Bike eben möglich ist. Aber ich würde mir gern sicher sein, dass ich das nötige Geschick mitbringe, um mich da tiefer reinzuknien, denn ansonsten ist das einfach zu viel Geld für ein gescheites Einsteigerbike, wenn mans dann doch nicht weiter verfolgt. (zumindest nach dem, was ich hier so an kosten gelesen hab von 1700 für ein Rookie Bike)

Volkspark also...gutgut! Dann sollte ich mich irgendwann mal mit ranhängen, wenn ihr dort wieder mit ein paar leuten seid und einfach mal etwas schauen oder vllt auch ein wenig selbst fahren!


----------



## lukidtm (23. Oktober 2011)

schön da sich den thread hier ganricht kannte wo ich doch soo viel im anderen laber


----------



## lukidtm (26. Oktober 2011)

ich bins nochma... 

wollte fragen ob einer mir vlt weiterhelfen kann was es so für ingeneurberufe in der rahrrad industrie gibt? 

Luki


----------



## HamburgerBerg (27. Oktober 2011)

keine Ahnung  
vllt findest Du da was  http://berufenet.arbeitsagentur.de/berufe/index.jsp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (27. Oktober 2011)

hmm danke ich guck ma


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

guckt hier noch wer rein?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

dann holen wir das Ding mal wieder hoch!


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

gute sache! hoffen wir mal das hier mal mehr reinschauen  

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2013)

Abo.


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

also hier nurnoch zum verabreden rein posten? versteh ich das richtig?


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2013)

Ne. Tourenthread ist neu eröffnet. Im normalen FR Thread alles andere.


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

dann hätt ich gern mal nen link zu dem thread oder ist der nur für CC touren gedacht? 

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2013)

Ne für Freeridetouren. Ist hier im Lokalforum ziemlich weit oben.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

Nein, nur für die gemixten CC/FR/AM Touren mit min. 45% bergauf Anteil. Und bitte drauf achten dass man die gewünschte Geschwindigkeit mitfährt etc..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2013)




----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

also gehts nicht spot besuche ? 
nadann ists uninteressant für mich und meinen "panzer"  

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2013)

Ne.
Man kann mit dem Big Air prima Touren fahren.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ne.
> Man kann mit dem Big Air prima Touren fahren.



Man KANN auch mit nem Hollandrad Chris´Spot fahren. Nur will man das ist die Frage..


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2013)

Komm schon. Das Big Air ist ein Park und Tourenfreerider mit etwas übergewicht und miesem Hinterbau


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

das big air ist einfach nur tonneschwer und ruiniert meine knie bei touren  

im park ist es wunderbar und durchs gewicht auch schön spurtreu bei den wurzeln in braunlage


----------



## christophersch (3. Februar 2013)

lukidtm schrieb:


> das big air ist einfach nur tonneschwer und ruiniert meine knie bei touren
> 
> im park ist es wunderbar und durchs gewicht auch schön spurtreu bei den wurzeln in braunlage



Das Big Air ist Ansich recht leicht. Nur dein Aufbau ist schwer 
Das Big Air von Matthias hat 15,3 Kilo


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

da magst du wohl recht haben


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2013)

Aber das aktuelle, oder? Der alte Frame wog was bei 4,5kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (3. Februar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Aber das aktuelle, oder? Der alte Frame wog was bei 4,5kg.



Ne, der alte, unabgestützte Eingelenker. Ich glaube 08er, sofern Lukas's Bike ein 07er ist.

Edit: aber kann sein, dass der alte Rahmen auch gut was wog. Der Aufbau holt von Matthias hält einiges raus. DHX Air, Luftgabel, leichtes VR, schmale Reifen etc


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

ich hab nen 06er soweit ich weiß


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2013)

Und die Dämpferaufnahme hält noch?


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

jap, die bolzen haben immer nachgegeben


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2013)

Falls du mal ein Tuning für deine Travis brauchst oder sie loswerden willst, sag bescheid.


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

jo jo abgesehn von einem klitzkleinen losbrech moment läuft sie super )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2013)

À prospos Tuning, wir müsesn mal an mein Förkchen denken Malte, auch wenns nach letzten GoPro aufnahmen gut läuft


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Februar 2013)

Läuft!


----------



## lukidtm (5. Februar 2013)

Und wieder was aus Thale ...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (5. Februar 2013)

Pervers!


----------



## lukidtm (5. Februar 2013)

wie darf ich das verstehen? 


Luki


----------



## Marcus_xXx (5. Februar 2013)

Pervers gut man, wie soll man das sonst verstehen?!


----------



## lukidtm (5. Februar 2013)

aaah danke ...

ja weiß nicht  ansich haste recht ...   bin voll zu kaputt vom training zum denken 

Luki


----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. Februar 2013)

frag mich nicht, ich muss mal wieder in normal-zivilisierten Biorhthmus reinkommen ... 
aber Luki, Bild is klasse - will auch so'ns von mir =D




*von wem könnte ich mir "Chesty" für meine GoPro mal ausleihen?*??

will mir die evtl holen und ausprobieren, wie Aufnahmen so werden ...



an Blackdog1981: btw.: wann schneiden & chillen wir denn mal ? ^^ 

haur rein alle Leute!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. Februar 2013)

Hmpf, heute neue Reifen draufgezogen und was is? iwie eiern die..  Dann hab ich noch meine KeFü "geschrottet", Kette saß wohl falsch und als ich dann druchgeschaltet habe, hing die KeFü dann am Reifen, die Kette hat se gegen gedrückt und die Halterung verbogen.. Grrr.. Nicht mein Tag!

Morgen erstma zu Mink in Laden, gucken ob er mir das ma eben wieder richten kann.. 

Sonntag werd ich, vorrausgesetzt das Bike will mitmachen, ne Runde mit Frauchen in den Harburger Bergen / Fischbeker Heide drehen, gucken ob man da n paar Trails findet dich "ansprechend" sind..


----------



## christophersch (15. Februar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Hmpf, heute neue Reifen draufgezogen und was is? iwie eiern die..  Dann hab ich noch meine KeFü "geschrottet", Kette saß wohl falsch und als ich dann druchgeschaltet habe, hing die KeFü dann am Reifen, die Kette hat se gegen gedrückt und die Halterung verbogen.. Grrr.. Nicht mein Tag!
> 
> Morgen erstma zu Mink in Laden, gucken ob er mir das ma eben wieder richten kann..
> 
> Sonntag werd ich, vorrausgesetzt das Bike will mitmachen, ne Runde mit Frauchen in den Harburger Bergen / Fischbeker Heide drehen, gucken ob man da n paar Trails findet dich "ansprechend" sind..



haha, das mit den Reifen kenne ich nur allzu gut. Hast du zufällig Schwalbe Reifen auf Mavic Felgen? bei mir haben weder Seifenlauge, Umwälzen und später 4 Bar geholfen. Falls du dies noch nicht ausprobiert hast, kann ich dir das empfehlen. das wirkt meistens 

   @Lord Shadow: Sonntag VoPa könnte klappen. Ich guck evtl auch mal vorbei! 

   @Banshee-Driver: sag einfach Bescheid. Wie gesagt, versuche u.A auch im Volkspark zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Februar 2013)

@markus: 5bar auf die Reifen hilft meistens. Nur vorher gucken, dass sie richtig sitzen, sonst sind se ab.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Februar 2013)

Also hab das ganze wochenende frei könnte also theoretisch überall hinkommen , allerdings spinnt mein messschieber irgendwie , deswegen bräuchte ich jemand der mir mein buchsenmaß mal ausmessen kann , will mir nicht unbedingt jetzt nen neuen schieber kaufen


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Februar 2013)

Wenn du Sonntag dann in den VoPa kommst, mache ich das.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Februar 2013)

Ja dann nehm ich das M3 dorthin , dann seid ihr die ersten die es sehen


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Februar 2013)

Fahrbereit?
Also 2-3 Stunden werden wir mindestens da sein. Wenn du um 15:00 kommst, machste nichts verkehrt.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Februar 2013)

ne nicht fahrbereit , hab gestern meinen manitou zum entlüften weggeschickt , außerdem hab ich ja noch keine buchsen , der adapter hinten fehlt noch , und leitung kürzen hinten , aber schieben geht schon


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Februar 2013)

Manitou? Haste mir was nicht erzählt?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Februar 2013)

wieso ? manitou x4 im m3


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Februar 2013)

Ups. Habe meine Manitou gelesen und natürlich an eine Gabel gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (15. Februar 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> @_Lord Shadow_: Sonntag VoPa könnte klappen. Ich guck evtl auch mal vorbei!




Wie würdest du dann dahin kommen? wenns bei mir passt  würd ich mitkommen, hab nur meine Tante zu besuch und mudd halt gucken.

Luki


----------



## christophersch (15. Februar 2013)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Wie würdest du dann dahin kommen? wenns bei mir passt  würd ich mitkommen, hab nur meine Tante zu besuch und mudd halt gucken.
> 
> Luki



Schreib mich spontan bei fb an. Dann gucken ma


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Februar 2013)

Also ich nehm Metronom und S-Bahn. Alles andere lohnt nicht.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (16. Februar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @markus: 5bar auf die Reifen hilft meistens. Nur vorher gucken, dass sie richtig sitzen, sonst sind se ab.



Habe nur ne specialized Minipumpe, da Pump ich mir nen Wolf.. ^^
Werd ma gucken ob die mir da heute mit der kefü helfen können, meine Kette is auch glaub ich inzwischen zu kurz, also auch ne neue Kette..  
Ma ne allgemeine frage zu Felge & Reifen, hab die speci Standard Felgen (roval traverse meine ich), sind die "breit" genug für 2.4er Reifen? Und welche Reifen sind im Endeffekt breiter, Hans Dampf 2.35 evo oder RQ 2.4er?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Februar 2013)

Rubber Queen baut schon sehr breit , aber nimm dann bc Mischung


----------



## Marcus_xXx (16. Februar 2013)

Hab ich, soweit ich weiß. Zumindest der eine. Wenn die RQ wieder erwarten nicht bocken sollte, wird der gravity Hans getestet, ist ja auch im Zulauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Februar 2013)

Onza ibex und gut


----------



## lukidtm (16. Februar 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Schreib mich spontan bei fb an. Dann gucken ma




Wird wohl leider nichts werden, da wir genau gegen frühem nahcmittag essen werden mit Tante usw... 

Nächsten Sonntag oder so vllt ja 

Luki


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Februar 2013)

So Christoph .... ICh war Volkspark du nicht


----------



## christophersch (17. Februar 2013)

I'm sorry. ich hab mich die woche über total überarbeitet und hab heute nur auf der couch gechillt. und eben jetzt mit erschrecken festgestellt, dass ich euch versetzt habe.

nächstes mal klappts. wie gesagt, tut mir leid


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Februar 2013)

DAs versetzte ist nicht Das Problem sondern das ich dafür 80 min umsonst gelaufen bin


----------



## Marcus_xXx (17. Februar 2013)

Ab in die Ecke & schäm dich!!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. Februar 2013)

zu den Tip von Chris kann ich nur sagen: stimmt!!!
nachdem sich keiner bei mir gemeldet hat war ich Ntraisl mit Kollegen, war geil aber rutschig ^^

kommenden Fr sehen wir uns vllt bei Critical Mass? ich werg evtl Wetterbedingt auf Focus umsteigen (heute erst Cheetah gewaschen...)
ma sehn.

Sa oder So will ich dann auch VoPa rocken, ma sehn. Vorher komm ich wohl nun wirklich nich mehr on (Fr wichtige Prüfung!)

bis dennsen


PS: Malte, Du hast ja ne PM mit meiner Nr ...
Banshee .... warum hast Du denn mich nicht angerufen, wollt zuerst wegen Schlamm lieber VoPa und wurd nur überredet (lieber wo anders zusammen biken als allein ... aber wenn Du im VoPa warst ... naja nächstes Ma, hm !?!)


----------



## christophersch (17. Februar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> DAs versetzte ist nicht Das Problem sondern das ich dafür 80 min umsonst gelaufen bin



damnit. Das war natürlich keine absicht


----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. Februar 2013)

Chris, biste kommendes WE mit am Start? ruf dann bei mir bitte ma an ...
ich komm btw langsam an Tabletop und Whip ran  geilomat, wa ?!

=]

gute Nacht, Fr Daumen drücken :thumbsup:


----------



## christophersch (17. Februar 2013)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Chris, biste kommendes WE mit am Start? ruf dann bei mir bitte ma an ...
> ich komm btw langsam an Tabletop und Whip ran  geilomat, wa ?!
> 
> =]



haha   
ja, nächstes WE ist ein langes für mich. Sa, So, Mo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. Februar 2013)

beim Üben und rumdaddeln neulich so zufällig gemerkt, dass ich das Rad unter mir eingeklappt hab ... okay, kann noch besser werden aber nach und nach kommt das ... und das heck bewusst in Luft rausdrücken geht auch schon 

sooo, jetzt aber
und Chris, wenn Du so n langes WE hast dann biste doch Fr und VoPa dann dabei, hm  ?
ruf dann ma so 17 Uhr bei mir am Do durch, hm ??

over and out


----------



## christophersch (17. Februar 2013)

könnte klappen. Aber 100% kann ich noch nicht geben. bei mir steht im Moment recht viel an. bald gehts raus aus Hamburg. bayreuth is calling...


----------



## lukidtm (17. Februar 2013)

dann sag vor "bald" aber nochmal bescheid! bei gutem wetter ist ne foto session am trail mit meinem neuen kram Pflicht!!

VoPa sonntag wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei  

Luki


----------



## christophersch (18. Februar 2013)

lukidtm schrieb:


> dann sag vor "bald" aber nochmal bescheid! bei gutem wetter ist ne foto session am trail mit meinem neuen kram Pflicht!!
> 
> VoPa sonntag wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei
> 
> Luki



bald ist ca. Anfang-Mitte April


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Februar 2013)

Deine Art Zeitverhältnisse auszudrücken hat eine weibliche Note


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Februar 2013)

MALTe wer war denngestern die große Blondine mit den langen haaren ?


----------



## christophersch (18. Februar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Deine Art Zeitverhältnisse auszudrücken hat eine weibliche Note



Haha  
Nichts genaues, weiß man nicht. Leider ist das die Wahrheit


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Februar 2013)

@banshee: Keine Ahnung.


----------



## lukidtm (18. Februar 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> bald ist ca. Anfang-Mitte April




top davor findet man sicher zeit dazu!

Bock hab ich aufjedenfall! 

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Deine Art Zeitverhältnisse auszudrücken hat eine weibliche Note


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2013)

Nicolo, ich mail dir die Tage zurück, habs grad etwas wirbelig.


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2013)

no problem, habs mir schon so ähnlich gedacht


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2013)

Sucht jemand von euch eine Rock Shox Lyrik mit U-Turn Feder nach Wahl 115-160mm, 125-170mm oder 135-180mm mit Mission Control? Federwegsadapter erprobt und nur aus Alu. Farbe Schwarz. 1.5. Steuerrohr. Komplettes Gewicht mit 180mm 2500g. 

Soll 299â¬ ohne Versand kosten Zustand gut, wenn auch der eine oder andere Kratzer im Lack ist. Standrohre kratzerfrei. Bilder bei Interesse  Neue blaue Decals kommen theoretisch, zumindest habe ich die in GB bestellt, aber irgendwie antworten die nicht auf meine Fragen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2013)

WO hast du bestellt ?


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2013)

http://dnfive.co.uk/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2013)

GLÜck gehabt


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2013)

wieso?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2013)

DAs du nicht bei slik graphics Bestellst


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2013)

klär mal mich und alle anderen auf, warum eine bestellung bei slick graphics nicht so gut gewesen wäre.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2013)

Hab ich dir glaube ich schon mal gesagt .... ich hab meins immer noch nicht , aber im januar bestellt und bezahlt ... auf emails antwortet der laden nicht


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2013)

stimmt, ich erinnere mich. ich habe immerhin noch nicht bezahlt und darauf antworten die trottelchen nicht


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2013)

Bevor es untergeht:


Sucht jemand von euch eine Rock Shox Lyrik mit U-Turn Feder nach Wahl 115-160mm, 125-170mm oder 135-180mm mit Mission Control? Federwegsadapter erprobt und nur aus Alu. Farbe Schwarz. 1.5. Steuerrohr. Komplettes Gewicht mit 180mm 2500g. 

Soll 299 ohne Versand kosten Zustand gut, wenn auch der eine oder andere Kratzer im Lack ist. Standrohre kratzerfrei. Bilder bei Interesse  Neue blaue Decals kommen theoretisch, zumindest habe ich die in GB bestellt, aber irgendwie antworten die nicht auf meine Fragen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2013)

Also doch  ... Bevor es untergeht ... sucht jemand eine Marzocchi Monster T 2002 ? top zustand , mit Sunline vorbau und 2ten satz federn 450,00


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich meine Vengeance in den nächsten 48 Stunden loswerde, nehm ich die Lyrik


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2013)

ebay auktion oder warum 48 stunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2013)

Nö, nur so.


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2013)

dann mal los


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2013)

Hast du deine Lyrik gegen die x-fusion getauscht?


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2013)

Die Lyrik habe ich gegen eine 55 RC3 getauscht, die X-Fusion zugekauft, als ich mein Rocket aufgebaut habe. Die ist aber für ein 150er AM einfach zu lang (Einbauhöhe) und eigentlich sind mir 170mm zuviel. Deshalb soll sie trotz guter Funktion wieder weg und gegen Lyrik oder 55 getauscht werden.


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2013)

kann man die denn nicht traveln? das geht doch bestimmt


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2013)

Einen cm Traveln wäre kein Problem (müsste sogar ganz offiziell gehen,sonst über umpositionierung eines Spacers) aber sie baut trotzdem noch gut 2cm höher als ein vergleichbare Gabel.


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2013)

Ah alles klar. Da ist eine Lyrik mit U-Turn natürlich die perfekte Möglichkeit


----------



## HamburgerBerg (19. Februar 2013)

Nicolo, an Deinen Trails tut sich gutes auf, auch wenn ich den "neuen" Teil nach dem Holz-Roadgap (linke Line) noch ziemlich kacke finde ... am So war aber sonst alles schick zu fahren  - wenn auch suuuuper matschig (dementsprechend langsam weil bremst ja...)



Chris,
Luki,
(und wer vllt auch noch will)
keine Scheu, ruft mich an dass wir das am Do/ Fr etwas ganauer festmachen?  Ich hab Fr Prüfung und danach is ja irgendwann Critical Mass - da kann gern wer mit !?!
und sonst werd ich vermutlich eher Son raus ... mal sehn ... aber da lasst uns schnacken!


bis dennsen, ich bleib wohl bis dann off


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2013)

Wenn Philipp mitkommt und es entweder gefroren oder die nächsten Tage warm ist, fahren wir So in den VoPa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (19. Februar 2013)

Also Nein.. ^^

Kennt jmd. nen "guten" Laden der Fox Service macht? Ausser Toxo, auf nen Monat Wartezeit hab ich nich so Bock... und ich würde meine van r gern auf 180mm bringen lassen..


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2013)

888-to-nox und dirty-boy hier im forum

Alternativ kann ich das eventuell auch machen, wird ja kein Hexenwerk sein.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2013)

sag mal was gemacht werden soll marcus , hab privaten kontakt zu dirty


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2013)

Malte hast du interesse an einem Richi nugget streeter ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2013)

So garnicht. Was kleines für die Stadt ist grad im Aufbau


----------



## Marcus_xXx (19. Februar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> sag mal was gemacht werden soll marcus , hab privaten kontakt zu dirty



Naja im Prinzip das, was Toxo anbietet.. ^^ n kompletter Service eben. 

Und was die Erhöhung des Federwegs angeht, das weiß ich leider nicht genau wie das genau geht. Im Endeffekt hab ich ne 36er Van R ausm 2012er Bike mit 170mm. Die 12er Van R hat aber eig. 180mm, ergo geh ich davon aus das meine iwie "begrenzt" is.. 

Im Federwegsforum haben welche gesagt dass es dort nur nen Spacer gibt, woanders sagte man mir dass ne neue kartusche rein muss.. :confused;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2013)

die 180er Fox forken haben ein anderes casting


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2013)

hab mal ne simsims geschickt


----------



## christophersch (19. Februar 2013)

ne, die haben das gleiche Casting. du musst nur ein paar Distanzstücke vertauschen oder entfernen. Hast du schon hier im Forum gesucht? du wirst garantiert was finden...

Das hat aber nichts mit dem Baujahr zu tun. Einige Hersteller haben die bewusst "runtergeschraubt", damits dann ggf. besser zum Bike passt.

Die 36er Gabeln mit 160mm Federweg sind jedoch komplett anders und lassen sich im Federweg nicht erhöhen. die haben ein anderes Casting


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2013)

Marcus mit dichtungen ? lieferst du die oder soll er die bestellen ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Februar 2013)

Kompletter Fox service inkl aller dichtungen 90,-


----------



## Marcus_xXx (19. Februar 2013)

das geht voll klar..! wie wann was wo? schick mal pn morgen!


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Februar 2013)

sofern du nicht nur den spacer getauscht haben möchtest, dass bekommen wir auch schneller und günstiger hin. aber 90 euro für einen kompletten service ist auch eine ansage


----------



## Marcus_xXx (20. Februar 2013)

Naja ich bin da halt n bissel planlos, hab nur kein Bock nen Monat auf meine Gabel bei Toxo zu warten, möchte aber schon ne "ordentlich" geservicte Gabel haben. Und was das mit dem ominösen Spacer / oder der möglichen Kartusche angeht, weiß ich halt auch nicht genau was da nu Sache ist..


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Februar 2013)

entweder sagst du, deine gabel selber ist wie neu und ein service selber ist gar nicht nötig und dann kann ich dir den spacer an einem abend ausbauen, oder du möchtest einen kompletten service und schickst sie dann erstmal zu dirtyboy und er schickt sie dir nach getaner arbeit zurück. klär dann nur vorher, ob er alle dichtungen hat und nicht erst bestellen muss. 

die frage ist eher, ob deine gabel merklich schlechter läuft, als nach den erste abfahrten.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Februar 2013)

SAche ist auch die , falls die dichtungen nicht gewechselt werden müssen zahlt er nur 50 komplett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (20. Februar 2013)

nee das nicht... ich denke die läuft schon gut, aber ich meine da mal was gelesen zu haben dass die gabel so einmal im jahr geservicet werden soll/muss? wegen garantie etc?

und was die dichtungen angeht, wenn da einer beigeht und was macht, dann sollte das ja auch gleich richtig gemacht werden, oder?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Februar 2013)

DAs mit der Garantie bezieht sich bestimmt auf einen Zertifizierten Fox Händler


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Februar 2013)

wegen der garantie ist das richtig, aber ausschließlich beim authorisierten foxservicepartner 

Also hand aufs herz, du kannst das alles einmal machen lassen, das ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber normalerweise haben die dichtungen eine gute Lebenszeit von geschätzt rund 4 Jahren, wenn man nicht durchgehend im alpinen schlammdownhill fährt. Das Öl sollte man bei den geschlossenen Fox Kartuschen alle 2 Jahre einmal wechseln, weil die schnell Luft ins system saugen. deine 2012er Van hat soweit ich weiß ein offenes Ölbad, damit haben sie den effektiven Serviceintervall mal gewaltig hochgesetzt (weil sie die Kartuschen nie super richtig gut dicht bekommen haben) Dazu gibt es hier auch einige sehr interessante threads.  Damuit beziehe ich mich auf einen normalen Durchschnittsfahrer, hier im Norden. Je mehr man fährt, und je widriger die Bedingungen sind, desto mehr und häufiger muss das getauscht werden.

Kannst du also alles machen lassen, aber ich wette, dass keine der angebotenden Arbeiten nur nötig ist. Wenn du wegen der Garantie überlegst, bleibt dir leider nur toxoholics beim komplettservice :/


----------



## Marcus_xXx (20. Februar 2013)

Okay, dann bleibt das also erstma "offen"... Die Frage bleibt tatsächlich also erstmal, wie und ob man die Gabel auf 180mm bekommt..


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Februar 2013)

Man demontiert das Casting, dann die Federseite und entfernt einen schwarzen Plastikspacer, (wo: das ist schwierig ohne zu beschreiben, aber am Federhalterschaft aufgesteckt) und baut das ganze wieder zusammen. Wenn du nur das machen möchtest, dann können wir das ohne Probleme machen, wir wären an einem Abend damit durch. Werkzeug und Werkstatt wäre bei mir. Mehr dazu per PM

Sonst bietet Dirtyboy ein gutes Komplettserviceangebot (was ich zwar auch bieten würde, aber dann müsste man vorher die Dichtungen bestellen, sowie anderes Öl.)


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Februar 2013)

Was ich auch anbieten kann, dass wir die Gabel demontieren, oder ich alleine, und du gibst sie mir, wenn wir uns treffen würden und dann kannst du sehen und mit mir bewerten, was getauscht werden sollte.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Februar 2013)

zumindest solltest du ihn mal anschreiben


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Februar 2013)

Nicolo hast du Werkzeug zum ein/auspressen von 35mm Marzocchi Buchsen? Ich brauche nur einen schnellen Wechsel.


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Februar 2013)

leider nicht, ich habe ein paar mal bei motorradgabeln den spaß gemacht. aber die hatten innendurchmesser von 43mm in etwa :/ aber dafür brauch man auch kein werkzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (20. Februar 2013)

aber wenn du eine Musterbild hast und wir uns etwas material besorgen, dann können wir uns ein werkzeug drehen/bauen


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Februar 2013)

Leider nicht. Ist auch etwas eilig und der Fritze, der das machen wollte, meldet sich nicht.


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Februar 2013)

so könnten wir das machen ->  http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl...=90&tbnw=117&start=0&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,i:100

Samstag oder Sonntag könnte ich


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Februar 2013)

Obi und co bieten auch ein gutes Angebot, für das was wir brauchen, das dürfte auch gar nicht so teuer werden, vor allem, weil man dann das univivsell je Scheiben auf 30mm, 35mm, 36mm und 40mm aufbauen könnte. Also Paar dicke Scheiben, Gewindestange, kleine Platte und Schrauben. Mehr als 20 Euro mit allem dürfte das nicht kosten

dazu dann noch werkzeuge zum einpressen. geht aber auch klar.


können wir machen, dauert rund 4 Stunden mit Vorbereiten, Einkauf, Werkzeugbau, Auspressen und Einpressen


----------



## christophersch (20. Februar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Okay, dann bleibt das also erstma "offen"... Die Frage bleibt tatsächlich also erstmal, wie und ob man die Gabel auf 180mm bekommt..



Was für eine Gabel hast du eigentlich ganz genau?
hast du eine "Fit" Kartusche? (Fox integrated technology) oder hast du eine normale Van R? Die "Fit" ist geschlosssen. Die anderen Nicht!

Hat dein Casting unter der Steckachse noch eine leichte Verlängerung?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (20. Februar 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Was für eine Gabel hast du eigentlich ganz genau?
> hast du eine "Fit" Kartusche? (Fox integrated technology) oder hast du eine normale Van R? Die "Fit" ist geschlosssen. Die anderen Nicht!
> 
> Hat dein Casting unter der Steckachse noch eine leichte Verlängerung?



Du willst Sachen wissen.. ^^ Hier, habe mal 2 Bilder gemacht.. 

Auf der Speci Site finde ich nur diese Infos: Fox 36 Van R, coil spring, tapered alloy steerer, preload and reb adj., 20mm thru-axle, 170mm travel

und lt. der Fox Website hat ne 2012er Van R 180mm FW...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Februar 2013)

sieht aus wie ne 180er


----------



## christophersch (20. Februar 2013)

Ja, ist eine getravelte 180er. Aber keine Fit. Sprich du hast ein offenes Ölbad, wie alle anderen vor 2010 auch.


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Februar 2013)

ich hatte eine 2006er, die hatte eine geschlossene kartusche mit richtiger ausgleichsblase. auf dem trip mit fit kam fox erst 2010, wo sie die kartusche technisch einmal umgedreht haben, was recht klug war. hinzu kam das offene ölbad. es kann auch 2009 gewesen sein, aber die geschlossenen kartuschen gab es schon lange vor fit. lediglich die kurzen cc gabeln gab es vorher mit offenem ölbad  *klugschei$$ermodus aus*

das hat dir Alex erzählt oder du ihm, jedenfalls musste ich ihn auch schon berichtigen, als er dachte seine 2008er forty hätte ein offenes ölbad 


soo, ich werde dann auch aufhören mich weiter unbeliebt zu machen


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Februar 2013)

5min Zeit für das nach meinem empfinden bestes interview seit ewigkeiten!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/21/bikeparks-in-europa-fallgrube-statt-huepfburg/


----------



## christophersch (21. Februar 2013)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich hatte eine 2006er, die hatte eine geschlossene kartusche mit richtiger ausgleichsblase. auf dem trip mit fit kam fox erst 2010, wo sie die kartusche technisch einmal umgedreht haben, was recht klug war. hinzu kam das offene ölbad. es kann auch 2009 gewesen sein, aber die geschlossenen kartuschen gab es schon lange vor fit. lediglich die kurzen cc gabeln gab es vorher mit offenem ölbad  *klugschei$$ermodus aus*
> 
> das hat dir Alex erzählt oder du ihm, jedenfalls musste ich ihn auch schon berichtigen, als er dachte seine 2008er forty hätte ein offenes ölbad
> 
> ...



Ok. Also war alles vor 2010 eine art "Vor-Fit" Version?
Aber die Van R hat doch trotzdem ein offenes ölbad, oder?
Umgedreht haben sie die Fit Kartusche erst 2011. die 2010er Fit Kartuschen hatten noch den Rebound Knopf oben


----------



## Marcus_xXx (21. Februar 2013)

Meine hat den Rebound Knopf oben.. ^^


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Februar 2013)

Ja, also alles vor 2010 war im Grunde auch nichts anderes. Mit FIT haben sie nichts wirklich neues auf den Markt gebracht. Allerdings wirklich überarbeitet, ich glaube ziemlich mit Erfolg. 

Was bei Marcus nun drin ist, werden wir die Tage sehen. die fit ist zwar schwieriger zu warten, aber das ist auch nicht das Problem, nur Feingefühl und penibles Arbeiten. 

Von welchem Baujahr ist denn deine Van R ?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (21. Februar 2013)

Das Baujahr weiß ich nicht, das Bike isn 2012er Specialized Enduro Expert Evo.. Also nehme ich an, dass die Gabel auch aus 2012 sein wird, ggf. Ende 2011.. Wenns da schon eine 180mm Van R gab, ich bin der Meinung da wars noch eine 160er, mag mich aber auch irren..


----------



## christophersch (21. Februar 2013)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=83886


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Februar 2013)

sieht gut aus! ich denke auch, dass sie das sein wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. Februar 2013)

Okay, passt dann wohl.. Wollen wa nur hoffen dass das Öl etc rechtzeitig kommt. Langt so ne Flasche für mehr als 1 Service?


----------



## Daddelmann (22. Februar 2013)

Zunächst: jemand, der sich mit Fox hier im Forum hat geschrieben: Die R Variante in 180mm gab es nur mit open Bath. in die kommen rund 160ml hinein plus 40ml auf die Federseite, wobei die meisten auf dickeres und besser schmierendes Motoröl umrüsten. Das bestellte Öl hat 460ml, also kommen wir noch einen zweiten Service damit aus. 

Dann muss ich mich selber korrigieren, es gab damals auch schon offene Ölbäder in der Vanilla, die vorgängerin der Van. D.H. ich schließe daraus, dass es auch Van R offen gab, aber die waren echt selten. Die alten geschlossenen Kartuschen bekamen 100ml in die Kartusche und nochmal 25ml außerhalb zur Schmierung. 

Die neue FIT Kartusche bekommt 70ml in die Kartusche und 25ml außerhalb zur Schmierung.

Ich behaupte aufgrund der Recherche, dass du zu 99% eine Open Bath hast


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. Februar 2013)

Fein.. ^^

Hier, Dingens... Ich will mir ne Saint holen, hat da jmd. ne "günstige" Bezugsquelle zur Hand?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Februar 2013)

Zu schwer und unnötig


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. Februar 2013)

Banshee, lass das mal meine Sorge sein..  Das war außerdem nicht die Frage.. ^^


----------



## Daddelmann (23. Februar 2013)

Falls es zur Debatte steht, halte ich die XT z.b. auch für eine deutlich bessere Variante, sofern man kein 83er Trelager hat, aber eine Saint gibt es, so wie ich beobachtet habe immer kurz vor dem Wechsel auf die nächste Jahresgeneration, wobei die Saint immer eine hohe Werterhaltung hatte und schon immer sehr teuer war. Hast du mal über eine Truvativ decendant alternativ nachgedacht, die ist Preis/Leistungsmäßig glaube ich das aktuelle Maß im Downhillbereich.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. Februar 2013)

Ich google das grade noch & komm nicht auf die Idee dass es unter "Shimano Saint" noch andere Dinge gibt, wie z.b. ne Kurbel.. xD

Ich meinte die Saint Bremse, mit meiner SRAM Carbon bin ich eig. ganz zufrieden..


----------



## Daddelmann (23. Februar 2013)

haha, ich bin auch doof okay, da haben wir ja gerade letztens noch drüber geschrieben. da bist du dann wohl bestens mit bedient


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. Februar 2013)

Hehehe ja macht nischt, Gedanken waren wohl woanders.. ^^ Hast du nen Tip für ne günstige Bezugsquelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Februar 2013)

Die gibts nicht günstig Kauf ne Zee. Die wiegt 5g mehr, hat nicht die (schlecht funktionierende) Druckpunktverstellung und zieht dadurch auch nicht so schnell Luft. Stärke ist gleich.


----------



## Daddelmann (23. Februar 2013)

jip, da kann ich malte nur zustimmen


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Februar 2013)

Hmmm.. Aber fehlen der nicht die kühlfinnen oder so? Und war da nicht was mit "anfälligen" ausgleichsbehälter? Lese immer son bissel im unterforum und hatte mich eig. auf die Saint festgelegt, u.a. wegen den o.g. Punkten. Und wegen der Optik, die Saint sieht (für mich) einfach geiler aus.. Ob die jetzt 5 oder 50g leichter ist, ist mir eig voll egal, macht eh keinen Unterschied bei meinem Gesamtvolumen..


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2013)

Das mit demAGB weiß ich nicht, aber ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass du den Kühlmist bei der Saint/Zee nicht brauchst. Dazu kommt, dass die Icetech Beläge auch in die Zee passen müssten.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Februar 2013)

Brauchen is immer so ne Sache bei dem Hobby... ^^ Aber gut, ich denke mal drüber nach...


----------



## christophersch (24. Februar 2013)

Die Icetech Scheiben mit den KÃ¼hlrippen sind vor allem auch mega teuer. Da zahlst du alleine 120â¬ nur fÃ¼r die beiden Scheiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Februar 2013)

Weiß nicht ob wir von den gleichen sprechen, aber die SM-RT86 als 203er kosten 42 Taler.. CL kann ich ja eh nicht fahren, hab 6Loch Naben..


----------



## christophersch (24. Februar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob wir von den gleichen sprechen, aber die SM-RT86 als 203er kosten 42 Taler.. CL kann ich ja eh nicht fahren, hab 6Loch Naben..



die hat aber keine Kühlrippen.
Ich dachte an diese hier. Aber die scheint es nicht mit 6-Loch Aufnahme zu geben....
http://www.hibike.de/artikel/62800311/Shimano Saint M820 Ice-Tec.html


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Februar 2013)

Die 99er gibts (noch) nur als CL. Nehme aber an, das die im kommenden Jahr auch als 6 Loch verfügbar sein werden.


----------



## Daddelmann (2. März 2013)

Directmount folgt noch, momentan sind es 16,98kg, mit directmount und keinen 5cm Spacerturm und Schaft sollten es dann wohl noch ein bisschen weniger sein  Decals folgen


----------



## lukidtm (2. März 2013)

nett nett!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2013)

Also bis auf die gabelfarbe muss ich sagen echt Bombe dafür das es deins ist  

Christoph ich hab immer noch was für dich , könnte dir die Handschuhe schenken , wenn du meine hintere Leitung kürzen und entlüften könntest


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2013)

Sauber Herr Nicolo. Bisher beste Ausbaustufe


----------



## Daddelmann (2. März 2013)

um es einmal schmackhaft zu machen, morgen fleißig ab 13 uhr vorbei zu kommen   Das Foto ist von Freitag Abend - "Afterwork"


----------



## christophersch (2. März 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Christoph ich hab immer noch was für dich , könnte dir die Handschuhe schenken , wenn du meine hintere Leitung kürzen und entlüften könntest



Bist du morgen radfahren? wenn das Wetter nicht allzu schlecht ist bin ich am Homespot. Ich wollte evtl den Singletrail etwas aufmöbeln.

Ansonsten könnte ich auch kurz im VoPa vorbeigucken für den Handschuh-Geld - Austausch.

Bremsen kann ich leider nicht entlüften und das Bleeding-Kit habe ich auch nicht. Aber ein Kollege hats. Ich kann den gerne mal fragen, ob er es dir leiht.



Daddelmann schrieb:


> Directmount folgt noch, momentan sind es 16,98kg, mit directmount und keinen 5cm Spacerturm und Schaft sollten es dann wohl noch ein bisschen weniger sein  Decals folgen



Hammermäßig! schaut Super aus! 
Wie ist eigentlich dein Lenkwinkel?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2013)

Heute fertig geworden , Cruisen geht schon , mehr aber nicht wegen den bremsen , krieg nicht mal die hintere blockiert .... Christoph wo müsste ich dafür hinkommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (3. März 2013)

Der Homespot ist in R****n. Kannst gerne kommen. Ob ich das Bleeding Kit ausleihen kann muss ich erst erfragen. Morgen ist wohl zu kurzfristig...

Schaut gut aus, das M3! Damit bist du meines Erachtens der dritte mit einem Intense "M" Modell hier im Westen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2013)

Mist , hatte gedacht wäre der einzige .... naja ein votec hat bestimmt niemand ..... Können wir uns evtl s bahn blankenese treffen ? kurz den handel vollziehen ?


----------



## Daddelmann (3. März 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Hammermäßig! schaut Super aus!
> Wie ist eigentlich dein Lenkwinkel?



Der Lenkwinkel ist eigentlich ganz gut, aber sobald sich ein Angleset günstig erwerben lässt, kommt der rein, um es noch etwas flacher zu bekommen 



christophersch schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus, das M3! Damit bist du meines Erachtens der dritte mit einem Intense "M" Modell* hier im Westen.*




haha ich glaub du hast zu viele Filme von Berlin während der Zeit der Mauer gesehen    Nur weil ich im Osten wohne!!!!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2013)

Ca 80,- für nen angle , werde ich mit auch bestellen für 1grad


----------



## Daddelmann (3. März 2013)

neu für 80 euro? wo ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2013)

Work components in England


----------



## Daddelmann (3. März 2013)

Gib mal einen link, vllt ist das für mehreren interessant


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2013)

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. März 2013)

War grandios heute Jungs..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2013)

Der Spot in ri.....n ist ja schick geworden


----------



## DamianM96 (3. März 2013)

Ich fand das heute in Altona auch gut  Das Wetter war geil


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2013)

Altona ? Was gibt's da ?


----------



## Daddelmann (3. März 2013)

das sind 75 Pfund, plus 6 Pfund Versand also 93,50 in etwa. ich überlegs mir


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2013)

Ich will auch , evtl können wir zusammen und teilen ins den Versand


----------



## DamianM96 (3. März 2013)

Also Altona Volkspark genauer. Da gibt es ein paar Trails, auf denen paar Sprünge sind. Ich finde das ist schon geil, weil man sich da steigern kann. Es gibt Sprünge die voll einfach sind, und ein paar die bisschen schwerer sind, aber so schwer auch nicht. Der größte Double ist glaube ich mal 5/6m lang, dabei ist man ziemlich schnell. Ist schon ziemlich geil da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2013)

Volkspark ist zum einen mein Wohnzimmer und zum anderen Stadtteil Stellingen  deswegen war ich etwas irritiert


----------



## christophersch (3. März 2013)

DamianM96 schrieb:


> Also Altona Volkspark genauer. Da gibt es ein paar Trails, auf denen paar Sprünge sind. Ich finde das ist schon geil, weil man sich da steigern kann. Es gibt Sprünge die voll einfach sind, und ein paar die bisschen schwerer sind, aber so schwer auch nicht. Der größte Double ist glaube ich mal 5/6m lang, dabei ist man ziemlich schnell. Ist schon ziemlich geil da.



Achsoo. Volkspark ist nicht Altona. Die Volkspark-Ecke vom Spot ist Stellingen.


----------



## DamianM96 (3. März 2013)

Das heißt aber Altonaer Volskpar, deswege dachte ich, man steigt ja in Stellingen aus k


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2013)

Das liegt daran das das Gelände vom Volkspark bis nach Altona rein reicht , aber der Spot ist Stellungen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2013)

Im Volkspark ist auch der stadtteil lurup drin


----------



## DamianM96 (3. März 2013)

Ja... jetzt weiß ich es


----------



## DamianM96 (3. März 2013)

Warst du schon mal in Kuhtrift?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2013)

Nein kenne ich gar nicht


----------



## Daddelmann (3. März 2013)

und mein name ist Peter und fast so sinnvoll wie eine Diskussion über Stellingen und Altona. Beides falsch und das sagt euch jemand der nicht in Hamburg wohnt. der Altonaer Volkspark, benannt und erschlossen zur Zeit, wo Altona ein eigenständiges, wohlhabendes Städchen mit vielen Herrenhäusern vor den Toren Hamburgs (Dammtor) war, gehört heute in den Bezirk Eimsbüttel und zum Stadtteil Bahrenfeld. Vor 70 Jahren hättet ihr nicht einmal Hamburg dazu sagen dürfen, habt ihr nun ein Glück.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2013)

Er reicht trotzdem bis in teilen in Altona rein also wurscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DamianM96 (3. März 2013)

Dann musst du dich beeilen, das wird leider abgebaut, weil das abgekauft wurde :/ der Besitzer will keine Haftung dafür nehmen, wenn sich jemand da verletzt, und manche Sprünge sind ziemlich groß


----------



## Daddelmann (3. März 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Er reicht trotzdem bis in teilen in Altona rein also wurscht





Das erklär mal der Hamburger Behörde, die das offiziell auf ihrer Website als Bahrenfeld deklarieren


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2013)

Also nix für Anfänger


----------



## DamianM96 (3. März 2013)

Doch, da gibt es auch Sachen für Anfänger


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2013)

Beamten sind eh zum ... Ach lassen wir das


----------



## Daddelmann (3. März 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Beamten sind eh zum ... Ach lassen wir das



Hahaha, Meister Maik hat gesprochen. Die Diskussion ist hiermit wohl beendet


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2013)

Cool aber schaffe ich wohl nicht


----------



## Daddelmann (3. März 2013)

wo und was ist der Kuhtrift, habe davon gehört, aber weiß nicht viel darüber


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2013)

Du hast verstanden wie das spiel läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DamianM96 (3. März 2013)

Ich hab sogar ein Video von Kuhtrift auf Facebook


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. März 2013)

@nicolo, zum kuhdrift können wir auch mal, ist  mit Sicherheit was für dich/euch..


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. März 2013)

Grr, kann vom Handy nicht editieren.. Meinte @Daddelmann


----------



## feluxe (4. März 2013)

Kuhtrift ist in HH-Heimfeld, da wo die HaBes anfangen. Soll aber demnächst abgerissen werden habe Ich gehört. Weiß aber auch nix näheres!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (4. März 2013)

Ist bekannt, aber danke..


----------



## Daddelmann (4. März 2013)

Okay, dankesehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansenX (5. März 2013)

moin!
hab mal eine Frage, mein Daempfer (DHX5) und Gabel (Totem) brauchen eine service, wo macht ihr das in Hamburg? Hat jemand vielleicht eine gute Adresse? danke!


----------



## feluxe (5. März 2013)

such dir jemanden ders kann und lass es dir beibringen. ist billiger und du lernst was!


----------



## lukidtm (8. März 2013)

Moinsen...


was steht am wochenende so an? 

Mitm ersten frühling scheint es ja erstmal wieder vorbei zu sein 

Luki


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. März 2013)

jansen wenn es gut werden soll geh zu dirty boy


----------

